# knitting tea party 18 october '13 #2



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal, you could take her to the vet and they would tranquilize her and do it, but depending on your vet, I guess it could be quite costly. But they might give you a sedative you could give so that she could be shaved down, we've done that before with dogs. Hope you are able to get it all under control, we had to take DSM's pomeranian to the groomer as he was just starting to get tooooo knotted and matted, he'd never had a hair cut in 9 yrs except to cut his back end so he didn't get plugged up, and even brushing him (hair that was not matted) he would squeal like you were skinning him alive so we knew we didn't want to try to shave him ourselves. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: If that little face looked any happier... To cute, and such a happy looking boy!!


People often comment what a happy fellow he is- good to be blessed with that temperament.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: sounds good to me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> lol, Lucky is all girl, and is my cutie princess! Zoe


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Now if we could only beam Purple Fi over. That hot tub would be so therapeutic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok folks just a few more receipts and we have a weeks worth of meals all set up.  :thumbup:
> Just need couple vegetarian and gluten free ones everyone will be covered. :thumbup:


Caren, I'll get you some:

Every burger has five main ingredients
* Beans
* Oats
* Brown Rice (or other Starchy Vegetables/Intact Whole Grains)
* Tomatoes (or a liquid for moisture)
* Spice
The Basic Burger Recipe
* 1 14 oz Can No Salt Added Kidney Beans
* 1⁄2 Cup Rolled Oats
* 1⁄2 Cup Cooked Brown Rice
* 2 TB Canned Diced Tomatoes No Salt Added
* Spice (No Salt Added Seasoning)
1) Mash kidney beans by hand with a potato masher (do not use a blender or food processer)
2) Add in the remaining ingredients and mix thoroughly.
3) Divide into 4 or 5 equal parts and shape each part into a burger.
4) Let sit for a few minutes in the refrigerator to set.
5) Grill (or broil) on each side till golden brown.
By following the basic recipe and varying the beans, the starch, the moisture and/or the spice, we can come up with dozens of varieties of burgers.
The Burgers Variations
When making any variation, always make a double batch. When doing so, the second can of beans can be any other bean but for best results, make sure at least one can is kidney beans as they seem to produce the best burgers. Also, the second starch can be changed to almost any other cooked whole starch, such as sweet potato, quinoa, buckwheat, etc but always make sure to include the oats, as they are the best binder.
Mexican Burger
* 1 14 oz Can No Salt Added Kidney Beans
* 1 14 oz Can No Salt Added Pinto Beans
* 1 Cup Rolled Oats
* 1 Cup Cooked Brown Rice
* 4 TB Salsa
* Mexican Seasoning (No Salt Added)

You can use whatever beans you want. I love white bean burgers. For the Mexican you could use black in place of kidney beans. Cilantro, and a big slice of onion with favorite salsa on top or whatever toppings you want.

Vary the beans and the spices to make Italian, Indian, etc. As you can see these are all no salt, but you could use the salt ones. Just is what I have.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I love the Royal family! Prince George is so serene looking in the christening gown (a replica of a past christening gown made for a royal christening). Here are some great photos of the before and after event. Zoe
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/10/23/prince-george-christening-photos-show-kate-middleton-prince-william-arriving-as-world-gets-glimpse-of-3-month-old-future-monarch/


Lovely pictures. I've just been watching it on our evening news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hurricanes and cyclones and typhoons are all one and the same thing. The differences are where the storm occurs in the world in which ocean. Longitude also determines what the storm is called.
> Hurricane is named after the evil being called Hurricun in the Caribbean region. Typhoon is named after the Greek evil nemesis named Typhon. The rate of wind speed around the eye of the storm determines whether or not it is a cyclone or a hurricane or a typhoon. Zoe


Not exactly Zoe- but I don't expect you to have a sailor's understanding- they do twist in opposite directions.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My mom said she saw something on 3D printing of body parts. Apparently they are already printing a few things in 3D that work, like tools etc.


My partial knee replacement was more or less 'printed in 3D'. They took an ultra sound and made the part to fit...rather than cutting my bone to fit the replacement! 
Much easier and less painful that full knee replacement but that might have been because it was only partial. And this was done 4 yrs ago!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They are very good and different from what you might expect....but like spinach, cabbage, etc. it shrinks down so you need to make what seems like more than what you want.



Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I do that also. Delicious. Love the name zoodles. I have also used them in place of pasta and just raw or slightly sauteed and then cover with sauce. Now I'm calling them ZOODLES.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Shirley. Most of my life I have done these things with no hesitation. Just loved everybody, but I think some minor hurtful things later on have made me a lot more cautious. Funny thing is that now I hardly remember the incidents. People can really misinterpret one another that's for sure. I know my heart is in the right place though and I guess that is what counts. That is why I do try and soak in the compliments I have gotten on here because I know I have in the past apparently burned the few bad things into my consciousness. Actually we should do the opposite. Burn the good things in and let go of the bad things after we learn from them. Think we call that being a victor instead of a victim. I notice that you have one thing that I admire and that is SPUNK. Well, there's lots more about you that I admire too. I'll try to follow your example. :wink:


Dear Angora! thanks for the kind words. I was raised in a not so happy atmosphere and carried a lot of the insecurities with me for many years -- I always put on a very good mask but was a mess inside. When I met Pat he completely liked me the way I was -- and by that time I had been on my own for 3 years and had found out that I could accomplish things i never expected to accomplish, but MY dreams not the ideas of my parents or others.

He has always given me confidence and as time has gone by I have cared less about what people think and more about what I am. big lesson- took me a long time. I am absolutely sure that nothing I could ever do would make Pat think less of me - we are best friends. I am so lucky. I think from what you have said about your dh you are very lucky too. I would love to hear him play and would love to have heard you perform too. Each of us has our own strengths and our own weaknesses. We must build on our strengths, and deal with where we are weak. There I am, on my 'know it all stage again' (that is what I have to consider a weakness - I want to sort everyone out -- weird isn't it. I honestly dont' feel I am judging -- I just hope others know that as i sometimes pontificate too much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For vegetable stew or vegetable curry you just can't go wrong and I know what a good cook you are.
I go to the grocery store and buy all the fresh organic veggies I can and they all go in. You can make it elegant by chopping veggies finer or country by doing them thicker and taking a little longer to cook. Cover with tomato sauce, I have whole canned tomatoes that I blend to be chunky by hand or puree in blender to vary texture. Make a basic stew and add things like poblano for mexican stew with chili powder for chili. Vary spices, like cumin, paprika for Hungarian. I really love making it with Indian spices and having vegetable curry. Turmeric in curry and helps the inflammation so I use a lot. This doesn't really have a recipe per say. Top with chopped green onions, cilantro, parsley, roasted sesame oil, and some roasted nuts of your choice. Toppings of your choice too, those are just some I use. A few freshly grated carrot pieces add some nice color with the parsley & or cilantro. I use all nuts but for the stews nice ones are pistachios and pine nuts. Put a swirl of turmeric or paprika on top for a pretty gold or reddish design. Final topping, some sunflower sprouts. I use garlic in all the variations.

You can put this over brown rice, gluten free pasta, or, as I just learned to call them...Zoodles raw or sauteed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And much more chubby cheeked- obviously putting on weight! I thought I heard something about a replica gown? (seems very unlikely to me )
> 
> Edit: heard the segment a second time- apparently it is no longer the original gown but a replica.


I just heard that too. the announcer who I saw at first didn't get it right. I would think a replica would be a good thing as the original is a piece of English history.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hurricanes and cyclones and typhoons are all one and the same thing. The differences are where the storm occurs in the world in which ocean. Longitude also determines what the storm is called.
> Hurricane is named after the evil being called Hurricun in the Caribbean region. Typhoon is named after the Greek evil nemesis named Typhon. The rate of wind speed around the eye of the storm determines whether or not it is a cyclone or a hurricane or a typhoon. Zoe


Thanks....I knew that but the Pacific storms always seem much worse than our storms. That's what I was saying. Perhaps it's because the Pacific is larger than the Atlantic?
And our tornadoes don't form over water and are more concentrated than the hurricanes or cyclones/anti-cyclones. But still devastating. Once in a while we will have a water spout that comes ashore as a tornado but it doesn't happen too often.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Dear Angora! thanks for the kind words. I was raised in a not so happy atmosphere and carried a lot of the insecurities with me for many years -- I always put on a very good mask but was a mess inside. When I met Pat he completely liked me the way I was -- and by that time I had been on my own for 3 years and had found out that I could accomplish things i never expected to accomplish, but MY dreams not the ideas of my parents or others.
> 
> He has always given me confidence and as time has gone by I have cared less about what people think and more about what I am. big lesson- took me a long time. I am absolutely sure that nothing I could ever do would make Pat think less of me - we are best friends. I am so lucky. I think from what you have said about your dh you are very lucky too. I would love to hear him play and would love to have heard you perform too. Each of us has our own strengths and our own weaknesses. We must build on our strengths, and deal with where we are weak. There I am, on my 'know it all stage again' (that is what I have to consider a weakness - I want to sort everyone out -- weird isn't it. I honestly dont' feel I am judging -- I just hope others know that as i sometimes pontificate too much.


Sadly, I lost my singing voice when I developed the problems with my muscles. I have a little of it back but it affected my vocal cords too. Now my grandchildren do the singing for me. I used to feel like my soul was flying when I sang. Now I watch them soar.

Isn't it something how most or even all of us came from points of weakness from our upbringings. I was told my family would be happy if it weren't for me so I am always surprised when people want to be my friend and not surprised if they drop by the way. LOL I have to learn that this was not my fault but the fault of my parents who were having too many children and with going to school, working to make money for them, and trying to take care of the babies, cooking and house, I just couldn't keep up. If I look at that I can feel sorry for this young girl who was expected to do it all and couldn't. Of course then they didn't believe in higher education so I couldn't go to college. Guess that's why it was so important for me to make sure DH and my DS got the best education they could and I paid for it all on a secretary's wage. Of course son's education took me years to pay off since he went to Harvard. If only we had lived in Europe then his education would have been mostly taken care of.

Hoping some of that Designer spunk rubs off on me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sadly, I lost my singing voice when I developed the problems with my muscles. I have a little of it back but it affected my vocal cords too. Now my grandchildren do the singing for me. I used to feel like my soul was flying when I sang. Now I watch them soar.
> 
> Isn't it something how most or even all of us came from points of weakness from our upbringings. I was told my family would be happy if it weren't for me so I am always surprised when people want to be my friend and not surprised if they drop by the way. LOL I have to learn that this was not my fault but the fault of my parents who were having too many children and with going to school, working to make money for them, and trying to take care of the babies, cooking and house, I just couldn't keep up. If I look at that I can feel sorry for this young girl who was expected to do it all and couldn't. Of course then they didn't believe in higher education so I couldn't go to college. Guess that's why it was so important for me to make sure DH and my DS got the best education they could and I paid for it all on a secretary's wage. Of course son's education took me years to pay off since he went to Harvard. If only we had lived in Europe then his education would have been mostly taken care of.
> 
> Hoping some of that Designer spunk rubs off on me.


I think it already has 
!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Now mind you, if I was rich, or as we say, won the lottery, I would make a trip over to England, The Channel Islands, Scotland, Ireland, New Zealand, Australia and all over the States and Canada and we could really visit, but until that happens.......it's the internet for me.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I love the Royal family! Prince George is so serene looking in the christening gown (a replica of a past christening gown made for a royal christening). Here are some great photos of the before and after event. Zoe
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/10/23/prince-george-christening-photos-show-kate-middleton-prince-william-arriving-as-world-gets-glimpse-of-3-month-old-future-monarch/


That was certainly lovely to see!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really made my day- mind you the little fellow always seems to have had a special place for me, and my gift of Marmite during the marmite 'drought' last year (after the factory suffered too much damage in the earthquakes to continue manufacture, for a year or two) hit the right spot. It made quite an impact that nana had brought MARMITE.


Now that has me laughing out loud. Too funny and PRECIOUS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going on three o'clock - wow - have kind of slept the day away - not sure why - could be the kind of day we are having - 45° - lots of clouds - spotty sunshine - at least there is no wind whining around the corners. just a dreary day to match my mood.

will have to bake some more bread - alexis demolished the last loaf. lol I should brobably go over and get another loaf started. it really made a good loaf.

two hour delay on fog this morning - Ayden is having an off day so stayed home - I kept my mouth shut on that.

oh my goodness - root is back - the excitement builds - actually the apprehension builds - what is she going to do?

survivor tonight - who will go home. I marvel at the number of different contests they come up with. they don't repeat them very often.

have a few pages to read so best get started.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> :lol: :lol: When we first got it I was in it at least three times a day. I have to get out now when my fingers get all pruney. Now I am not so bad only once a day.


Just don't get out of it the way I got out of my jaccuzzi bathtub. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: My leg is still sore to touch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not exactly Zoe- but I don't expect you to have a sailor's understanding- they do twist in opposite directions.


This is true of the winds that blow within these storms. These winds blow clockwise or counter clockwise depending on if they are in the northern hemisphere or the southern hemisphere. The fact that the winds go clockwise or counter clockwise, has nothing to do with the fact whether or not it is called a typhoon or a hurricane. (do a google search on the difference between hurricane and typhoon). I did and everything that I said is based on that research. I am not wanting to stir up any arguments, just going on what I understand of the storms. I studied these a number of years ago and became interested when Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans. Zoe 
BTW, it has nothing to do with having a sailor's understanding.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, wish you could come at the same time as KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Kathy, GO TO THE OPEN KNIT!!! Once there, you'll have so much fun, and if not, you can always say you need to go pick up your phone or some such. I was really nervous going to ours and now I go most every week, so much fun. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have never gone to one. Never thought I was shy but guess I am getting that way in older age. Joined the Knitting Guild though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> If you had been more at ease, you could have told them your point of view on being able to enjoy visiting via the internet, another point of view is always a good thing. But you are getting more comfortable, it sounds like. :thumbup:
> Ooh, I hope you are feeling a little better soon, it's hard to enjoy company and outings when you hurt, glad you have help today.
> And just think, if you ever get to travel to see us all, you already know us, no need for nervousness or anything because you know we love you!
> Have a great day!! Hugs.


Oh my goodness, you sure know how to make a person feel good. Hugs right back atcha' and I must say I am having a great day. Smile on my face right now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I love love love gnocci, that sounds like a great way to treat them.


I added a little balsamic to the mixture and let it get all soaked in before I added the pasta and it was delicious with tang to the mushrooms. I added broccoli too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Now that has me laughing out loud. Too funny and PRECIOUS.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> People often comment what a happy fellow he is- good to be blessed with that temperament.


And gorgeous! He is a sweetie pie and to have such a lovely temperment. He sure loves his Grandma J.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> And gorgeous! He is a sweetie pie and to have such a lovely temperment. He sure loves his Grandma J.


Who must get his birthday parcel in to the mail this morning!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think it already has
> !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish you could hear me laughing, but not laughing at what you said, but rather in the affirmative of what you said.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That augurs well if you ever do decide to sell.


Yes it does I did sell off one small area the was way off out of sight of my place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sadly, I lost my singing voice when I developed the problems with my muscles. I have a little of it back but it affected my vocal cords too. Now my grandchildren do the singing for me. I used to feel like my soul was flying when I sang. Now I watch them soar.
> 
> Isn't it something how most or even all of us came from points of weakness from our upbringings. I was told my family would be happy if it weren't for me so I am always surprised when people want to be my friend and not surprised if they drop by the way. LOL I have to learn that this was not my fault but the fault of my parents who were having too many children and with going to school, working to make money for them, and trying to take care of the babies, cooking and house, I just couldn't keep up. If I look at that I can feel sorry for this young girl who was expected to do it all and couldn't. Of course then they didn't believe in higher education so I couldn't go to college. Guess that's why it was so important for me to make sure DH and my DS got the best education they could and I paid for it all on a secretary's wage. Of course son's education took me years to pay off since he went to Harvard. If only we had lived in Europe then his education would have been mostly taken care of.
> 
> Hoping some of that Designer spunk rubs off on me.


Sounds to me like you have spunk of your own. You worked as a secretary with no more than high school education and put 2 men, not 1, but two through college and one of those went to Harvard, that my dear took plenty of spunk, and determination, and most of all love. You've traveled and made friends in many countries, and you even venture in to public functions and dinners that make you nervous. You have spunk! :thumbup: 
Not to take away from Shirley's spunk, Shirley you certainly has plenty. 
I would have loved to hear you sing, it is wonderful that the grand children have your and DH's love and abilities with music and theater. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does I did sell off one small area the was way off out of sight of my place.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness, you sure know how to make a person feel good. Hugs right back atcha' and I must say I am having a great day. Smile on my face right now!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if you are in a pasture and want watch tv, you could. lolol, of course you'd need an electic outlet, but there are ways to do that, my landlord in Texas has outlets on some of the trees on their property so that he can plug in tools and such whenever necessary.  :shock:


I have outlets on a few of my trees as well so when the kids were in their tree fort they could have lights. Never thought of watching tv in the pasture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I added a little balsamic to the mixture and let it get all soaked in before I added the pasta and it was delicious with tang to the mushrooms. I added broccoli too.


I just had, what did I have to eat? I just ate it, OH! baked potato. But you've gotten me hungry again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have outlets on a few of my trees as well so when the kids were in their tree fort they could have lights. Never thought of watching tv in the pasture.


LOL!!! I'm surprised one of the kids/grands hasn't thought of it yet. :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David just called to say he's on his way home in the Semi. I'll have him home every night up until at least Tuesday. Monday he was supposed to head out to Michigan again but he has to go see his hand surgeon for a last appointment, it will be decided if he will get any monetary compensation for the partial loss of his fingers. A little extra money anytime would never go amiss, but I really don't think he'll qualify for anything, he uses those fingers for everything.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really made my day- mind you the little fellow always seems to have had a special place for me, and my gift of Marmite during the marmite 'drought' last year (after the factory suffered too much damage in the earthquakes to continue manufacture, for a year or two) hit the right spot. It made quite an impact that nana had brought MARMITE.


OH my, he is so cute, quite a lovely Lad. Beautiful eyes. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Now if we could only beam Purple Fi over. That hot tub would be so therapeutic.


That would be cool and we could beam a few others over too. Yes it is very therapeutic.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, I'll get you some:
> 
> Every burger has five main ingredients
> * Beans
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming your way joy - hopefully the doctor can adjust the dose for you.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> 2:20 .m. and udp with severe diarrhea. Must be the Lialda because I just starred on that. Will skip next doses til I talk to Dr. In the morning. Dagnapit I thought I was healed from ulcerative colitis. Not happy with tummy cramps either
> .
> Oh well I can check computer stuff, read, or watch tv and knit. I made myself a cup of tea.
> Love the pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

getting me curiouser and curiouser

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I now need to knit quite a few more leaves and half leaves :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are upset they might stop mail delivery on Saturday - but I suppose it is to be expected - most everyone has something to send mail electronically. too bad though - nothing like a hand written letter.

why are employers treating their workers like that - are there no unions in new Zealand?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We were tucked up- but I wanted to check the KP- (talk of addicted?!) Ringo is at my feet. Which day do your clocks change, dollyclaire? I know it is soon.
> What you say is very true.
> 
> We have a holiday weekend coming up- next Monday is Labour Day- a celebration of the 40 hour working week, which for so many now is just a hollow laugh- forced into overtime to make ends meet. If any is available. Half an hour for lunch for many now. No holiday entitlement, no sick leave if, as so often, you are forced to accept casual status.
> Our mail delivery entitlement has just been reduced to three days a week as of 2015. Massive numbers will be out of work. Directly a result of email. Each week we hear of more industries going 'off shore'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I cannot make out what is in the bush caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a mild Great Bend, so much for the promise of snow over night. It feels more like it has warmed up a bit.
> 
> Coffee this morning along with a couple photos from yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OH my, he is so cute, quite a lovely Lad. Beautiful eyes. :-D


I am biased of course! But thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to you friend - hopefully they will find her a bed soon - hopefully they will keep her long enough this time to make sure she is ready to go home safely.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we are upset they might stop mail delivery on Saturday - but I suppose it is to be expected - most everyone has something to send mail electronically. too bad though - nothing like a hand written letter.
> 
> why are employers treating their workers like that - are there no unions in new Zealand?
> 
> sam


We have had a massive shift to the right, politically- and they have been trying to break the Unions for decades. We have a law that workers bargain their own rules- but of course one person has very limited bargaining power. Also the basic wage has recently been legislated down, youth workers can be dismissed after a few months of employment to take on another lower paid employee. The political left is in rather a state of disarray.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a strange color for a fireplace - I would probably paint it the same color I painted the room.

now that is blue.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> They painted it a charcoal black that looks like car primer, while I love car primer as much as the next classic car junkie, I'd rather it were on a car than my fireplace and french doors. :shock:
> And it's reeeellly shineyy. I doesn't do anything for it or the room.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think the older ones mind the bus - they are almost last on and last off which isn't so bad - it is just the boys we take to school - maybe two miles. Ayden will ride the bus next year since he will be in second grade.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is their social time according to Chrissy. Michael would be happy if I drove him in every day. Ashlei is like Michael, Robert likes the bus and so does Danyel. She is sitting here is it time yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think so - she goes through this every so often - sometimes it's because survivor kitty is laying in her chair - or has her spot of the bed - who knows - they are all spoiled children - suppose one should expect some whining. lol

sam



nittergma said:


> Sam, all these dog stories that have been told on here have me wondering... could Hickory have eaten something strange and it affecting him?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flying car?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lovely Surrey! I wonder, do you ever see flying cars go overhead? lol I always think of you when I see the part with the flying car.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to have an electric mower - loved it.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Coffee yum!! Beautiful pictures too. It was a glorious day here yesterday, I'm hoping for one equally as good today so that I can go play with the new lawn mower and finish planting the few bulbs that need in the ground. Home Depot had the electic lawn mower that DSM wanted, on sale for a really good price, as neither of us has a very big lawn, it should work beautifully. I'm going to put it together and try it out today, should be fun. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I cannot make out what is in the bush caren.
> 
> sam


It was a maple leaf, I took it out before bringing it into the house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what's even worse the companies who go offshore don't care about the workers - all they worry about is the bottom dollar.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And now they tell you it is more economical to give the jobs to the Philippines, or India, or where ever- I wonder what sort of job protection people have in those countries. I know my brother Alexander was horrified by the conditions he saw off the beaten path in China.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would grab the crockpot and a can of mushroom soup and a can of cream of celery soup.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Just don't fall asleep in the hot tub (I'd do that  ). Pork chops here, I don't know what I'm going to do with them yet, but they are out and thawing. I do need a nap. Yawning and typing do not go well together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Agree....but I heat up pizza on the cast iron skillet so that the bottom crust still stays crispy..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds yummy

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Pork chops it is Sara says oh yummy, and all kids will eat them with the exception of Chrissy.
> menu; pork chops , scalloped potatoes, peas, and salad. Bread pudding dessert. Might have to try this instead of scalloped.
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> 8 medium potatoes (about 2 ½ to 3 lbs total weight, peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks) 1 cup evaporated 2% milk ½ cup light sour cream 1 teaspoon salt ½ teaspoon ground black pepper 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided) 6 slices bacon (cooked until crispy and crumbled) sliced green onions Place the potato chunks in a large pot. Fill with enough water to cover the potatoes. Bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender. Drain. Preheat the oven to 350⁰F. Grease a 2 ½-3 quart casserole dish. Return potatoes to the pot. Add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with a hand held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 ½ cups of cheddar cheese and half of the bacon. Spoon the potato mixture into prepared casserole dish. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining ½ cup of cheddar cheese, remaining bacon, and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until the cheese has melted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a strange color for a fireplace - I would probably paint it the same color I painted the room.
> 
> now that is blue.
> 
> sam


I just don't know what I want to do with it. :?:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I used to have an electric mower - loved it.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: I just got it all put together, then DH came home so I came inside to hang out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't think the older ones mind the bus - they are almost last on and last off which isn't so bad - it is just the boys we take to school - maybe two miles. Ayden will ride the bus next year since he will be in second grade.
> 
> sam


I had to drive Michael to school the first half of the year until he was in grade two. After that he rode the bus.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought the date was set to match when they were coming over....am I wrong....and if it doesn't match, can we change it to match up?



Angora1 said:


> Purple, wish you could come at the same time as KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The date was set for the first weekend in Oct. 2014 and I was told she was coming to coincide with it. Was also told she would be in US several weeks and would be trying to coordiante other places they want to go in order to be able to attend.

quote=RookieRetiree]I thought the date was set to match when they were coming over....am I wrong....and if it doesn't match, can we change it to match up?[/quote]


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe


Dogs sense of smell is so much more sensitive than ours, and there have been quite a number of instances where pet dogs have detected medical conditions in their owners, even cancers, so I imagine Lucky can smell something has changed in your metabolism. And she realises that you need to be told! 
I hope your results turn out for the best; hope you are not worrying too much, but its bound to be stressful. All good wishes winging your way, and "down with the Fibro". Hugs, Lin


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would grab the crockpot and a can of mushroom soup and a can of cream of celery soup.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, we will do the pork chops with mushroom soup but int eh oven instead. Ashlei had just asked w=how we were cooking the pork chops.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this sounds yummy
> 
> sam


If you lived closer I'd be happy to bring you a plate or invite you over for dinner.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:45 pm here and Gage just woke me up. Greg grabbed him from the bus because I was still asleep on the couch. I had a filling done and the first of the teeth pulled today that I need done.

I am back off for a bit to see what Gage is up to and where Greg got to.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I sure hope we are able to take advantage of these two TPer's being in our country...I would love to meet up with them, for sure!!



Gweniepooh said:


> The date was set for the first weekend in Oct. 2014 and I was told she was coming to coincide with it. Was also told she would be in US several weeks and would be trying to coordiante other places they want to go in order to be able to attend.
> 
> quote=RookieRetiree]I thought the date was set to match when they were coming over....am I wrong....and if it doesn't match, can we change it to match up?


[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds to me like you have spunk of your own. You worked as a secretary with no more than high school education and put 2 men, not 1, but two through college and one of those went to Harvard, that my dear took plenty of spunk, and determination, and most of all love. You've traveled and made friends in many countries, and you even venture in to public functions and dinners that make you nervous. You have spunk! :thumbup:
> Not to take away from Shirley's spunk, Shirley you certainly has plenty.
> I would have loved to hear you sing, it is wonderful that the grand children have your and DH's love and abilities with music and theater. Hugs.


Thanks Poledra.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have outlets on a few of my trees as well so when the kids were in their tree fort they could have lights. Never thought of watching tv in the pasture.


Wow, I never knew they did things like this. How fabulous and did get a kick out of thinking of watching tv in the pasture.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I just had, what did I have to eat? I just ate it, OH! baked potato. But you've gotten me hungry again.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David just called to say he's on his way home in the Semi. I'll have him home every night up until at least Tuesday. Monday he was supposed to head out to Michigan again but he has to go see his hand surgeon for a last appointment, it will be decided if he will get any monetary compensation for the partial loss of his fingers. A little extra money anytime would never go amiss, but I really don't think he'll qualify for anything, he uses those fingers for everything.


I do hope he qualifies for something. There may have been some safety guards not in place that could have saved him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dinner was going to be white chicken/bean chilli, but took a left turn...I saw where I had some home-made pasta that needed to be made up so we had creamy chicken noodle soup instead. Very tasty. I had a partial jar of parmesan sauce and a partial jar of alfredo sauce left over from last week so they went in the pot along with celery, onion, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and zuchinni and chicken. My bread maker didn't get the bread mixed up so I ended up taking it out of there and hand making it. It is rising now before being baked into small bread bowls...I'll make some chicken salad or figure out something else to put into them for tomorrow's dinner. I used a mixture of coconut, potato, all purpose and wheat flour so it should be an interesting loaf.

I didn't get any knitting done today---I need to get back on the Feverfew every day--I can feel the beginning of a migraine and just feel blah....early bedtime for me tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, I'll get you some:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, I never knew they did things like this. How fabulous and did get a kick out of thinking of watching tv in the pasture.


i thought it was better than having extension cords spread across the yard. You can get them to do most anything as long as it is buried deep enough and done to code.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny.

sam

healing energy zooming your way five - rest and get well fast.



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for the prayers! Just not feeling up to posting or talking on the phone. Worry and stress just does that to me. Woke up with a rash all over my face this morning. Fibro is in a flare.
> I have snow on the ground for several days now. I don't know if it is here to stay or if it will melt. The weather guy is calling for more snow over the next week.
> I see the gyne doc end of next week.
> Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then I am dense along with you purplefi - I asked the same question. maybe it has something to do with dr who.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> What part with the flying car? I must be really dense today as I don';t know what you are talking about. Mr P says I'm dense most days :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be cool and we could beam a few others over too. Yes it is very therapeutic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The date was set for the first weekend in Oct. 2014 and I was told she was coming to coincide with it. Was also told she would be in US several weeks and would be trying to coordiante other places they want to go in order to be able to attend.
> 
> quote=RookieRetiree]I thought the date was set to match when they were coming over....am I wrong....and if it doesn't match, can we change it to match up?


[/quote]

That is wonderful!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely picture purplefi - is it really warm enough to have the big window open?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, am sitting in my chair and taking it easy.
> 
> View from my chair .....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 4:45 pm here and Gage just woke me up. Greg grabbed him from the bus because I was still asleep on the couch. I had a filling done and the first of the teeth pulled today that I need done.
> 
> I am back off for a bit to see what Gage is up to and where Greg got to.


Glad the first part is done and here's to a good recovery. Sleeping is good, especially at this stage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure hope we are able to take advantage of these two TPer's being in our country...I would love to meet up with them, for sure!!


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dinner was going to be white chicken/bean chilli, but took a left turn...I saw where I had some home-made pasta that needed to be made up so we had creamy chicken noodle soup instead. Very tasty. I had a partial jar of parmesan sauce and a partial jar of alfredo sauce left over from last week so they went in the pot along with celery, onion, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and zuchinni and chicken. My bread maker didn't get the bread mixed up so I ended up taking it out of there and hand making it. It is rising now before being baked into small bread bowls...I'll make some chicken salad or figure out something else to put into them for tomorrow's dinner. I used a mixture of coconut, potato, all purpose and wheat flour so it should be an interesting loaf.
> 
> I didn't get any knitting done today---I need to get back on the Feverfew every day--I can feel the beginning of a migraine and just feel blah....early bedtime for me tonight.


Wow, you must get mistaken for Martha Stewart. I'm impressed. :wink: I say that as a compliment.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

The little ones make us chuckle. I collected one of my grandsons from school yesterday and we had a little treat planned. He catapulted out of his classroom and asked 'Grandma. Are we going to the mountains'? 'No sweetheart' I replied ' we're going to Hillmount Garden Centre'. I could see where the confusion arose. He's a little love.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We were tucked up- but I wanted to check the KP- (talk of addicted?!) Ringo is at my feet. Which day do your clocks change, dollyclaire? I know it is soon.
> What you say is very true.
> 
> We have a holiday weekend coming up- next Monday is Labour Day- a celebration of the 40 hour working week, which for so many now is just a hollow laugh- forced into overtime to make ends meet. If any is available. Half an hour for lunch for many now. No holiday entitlement, no sick leave if, as so often, you are forced to accept casual status.
> Our mail delivery entitlement has just been reduced to three days a week as of 2015. Massive numbers will be out of work. Directly a result of email. Each week we hear of more industries going 'off shore'.


We change this Sat pm clocks go one hour back. No more holidays now until Christmas as St Andrews day in November is not a big public holiday. 
We still get a mail delivery 6 days a week and I am fortunate to get it delivered in the morning but many people do not get it until late afternoon.
The are quite a number of what they call zero hours contract which do not favour the worker at all. More and more large companies are using them to save money. There is beginning to be an outcry about them but whether they will be made illegal is debatable. Not easy earning a living these days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The little ones make us chuckle. I collected one of my grandsons from school yesterday and we had a little treat planned. He catapulted out of his classroom and asked 'Grandma. Are we going to the mountains'? 'No sweetheart' I replied ' we're going to Hillmount Garden Centre'. I could see where the confusion arose. He's a little love.


Awww, he wanted the BIG Hill. Cute


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll come take it easy from your chair also. :thumbup:


You're welcome :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

June, I have picked most of the tomatoes and they are hung up in the conservatory to finish ripening and I have left a couple of trusses on the plant as they are also beginning to ripen.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely picture purplefi - is it really warm enough to have the big window open?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, not quite warm enough now, I took the photo through the glass. Temperature reached 17 again today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm stoping by for a piece.

sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning! I managed to cut apart and roast my pumpkin yesterday. I had my 4 biggest sheets pans full of pumpkin pieces  I got them all roasted, cut/pulled off the skin and pureed. I'm ready to make pies today...only making 2 and the rest of the puree will get frozen for the future. I ended up with 6 quarts of the puree and we even ate some with dinner last night - it was really good! I found a "how to" tutorial on making pumpkin pies from real pumpkin and had to give it a try. The recipe takes into account that the pumpkin puree has more water in it than what we get in the can, from the store. I'm anxious to finally put everything together. I guess the common thought is to use what is called a "pie pumpkin" but this recipe says you can but you don't have to...just maybe add more sugar and spices and all will be fine - hooray! I am lucky enough to have a high-powered blender so my puree is smooth and creamy - not grainy or stringy...it is like baby food. I can't wait to bake! I have 2 crusts on the counter, ready to roll out and hopefully there will be no fiascos with the baking...I will put the pie shells/pans on a sheet pan, on the oven rack, BEFORE filling...don't ask me how I know to do this - LOL!
> 
> If anyone is interested in the above, the website I got the instructions from is: http://www.pickyourown.org/pumpkinpie.php
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are those the 'Monk's Hood' flowers?


Hi Julie, yes they are, they flower for quite a long time. Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your was daralene - hope you are sitting and watching your floors being done for you.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Did you get your sleep?? Sure hope so. I know what a difference it makes. Life is so much better with your sleep. You've probably seen the articles recently on sleep and how it actually clears out the brain of toxins.
> 
> Maybe you are right, you are certainly kind, but right now it seems I don't have much to contribute. My main thing is resting and knitting and cooking. :lol: :lol: :lol: I always feel so at home on here with all of you. I still have a hard time on the phone and that's probably why I don't skype. Hmmmmm people last night were criticizing those who isolate themselves and only communicate online. However, it is so wonderful for those of us who aren't getting out a lot and seeing people. Needless to say I didn't tell them I was one of those people. Especially good for those with FM and chronic fatigue and other conditions where getting out is not easy. Now mind you, if I was rich, or as we say, won the lottery, I would make a trip over to England, The Channel Islands, Scotland, Ireland, New Zealand, Australia and all over the States and Canada and we could really visit, but until that happens.......it's the internet for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can have a hot tub in your garden only if mr p can make it look like it has been there forever.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> They had hot tubs for sale at the garden centre this morning, nearly £10,000 but it did include a wood roof on stilts over it. Like your view. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lovely. Yes, rest. Takes a while to recover.
> 
> Say hello to London Girl from me next time you talk to her.


I will Angora, London Girl is coming for lunch tomorrow and we are going to start planning out our USA trip for next year. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a staple when I am in a hot tub.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Trust you have a glass of wine when you are in the hot tub, or is that not allowed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and guns

sam



Pup lover said:


> My mom said she saw something on 3D printing of body parts. Apparently they are already printing a few things in 3D that work, like tools etc.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Now if we could only beam Purple Fi over. That hot tub would be so therapeutic.


Sounds like a good idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I will Angora, London Girl is coming for lunch tomorrow and we are going to start planning out our USA trip for next year. :thumbup:


That sounds like a great meeting about a fantastic holiday. How long/when are you going?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, yes they are, they flower for quite a long time. Sending you hugs xxx


They are such a lovely colour. Hugs for you, too

And a Group Hug as well (((((((((( everyone)))))))))).


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really made my day- mind you the little fellow always seems to have had a special place for me, and my gift of Marmite during the marmite 'drought' last year (after the factory suffered too much damage in the earthquakes to continue manufacture, for a year or two) hit the right spot. It made quite an impact that nana had brought MARMITE.


He is just gorgeous!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The date was set for the first weekend in Oct. 2014 and I was told she was coming to coincide with it. Was also told she would be in US several weeks and would be trying to coordiante other places they want to go in order to be able to attend.
> 
> quote=RookieRetiree]I thought the date was set to match when they were coming over....am I wrong....and if it doesn't match, can we change it to match up?


[/quote]

We are thinking of coming over about the last week in Sept for about 3 weeks. We will let you know more when we have a better idea of just where we want to go and how much travelling it will involve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> He is just gorgeous!


that was a long time ago now- I don't think he gets quite so INVOLVED any more! After all 4 is almost a School boy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can have a hot tub in your garden only if mr p can make it look like it has been there forever.
> 
> sam


Sounds like a good idea, but once in one I don't think I woud ever get out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks Sam, we will do the pork chops with mushroom soup but int eh oven instead. Ashlei had just asked w=how we were cooking the pork chops.


LOL!!! I'm going to do that tonight too. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> That sounds like a great meeting about a fantastic holiday. How long/when are you going?


Next September and for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:45 pm here and Gage just woke me up. Greg grabbed him from the bus because I was still asleep on the couch. I had a filling done and the first of the teeth pulled today that I need done.
> 
> I am back off for a bit to see what Gage is up to and where Greg got to.


Ooh, that is sounding sore, sleep is good for healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure hope we are able to take advantage of these two TPer's being in our country...I would love to meet up with them, for sure!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Poledra.


I only speak the truth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute fellow -

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Really made my day- mind you the little fellow always seems to have had a special place for me, and my gift of Marmite during the marmite 'drought' last year (after the factory suffered too much damage in the earthquakes to continue manufacture, for a year or two) hit the right spot. It made quite an impact that nana had brought MARMITE.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I do hope he qualifies for something. There may have been some safety guards not in place that could have saved him.


Well, his brain wasn't engaged, so that might work. :roll: Oh, did I just type that out loud?  
LOL!! But you never know since it was a work accident and all, it's possible. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here the hot is on the left.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think that is applied a bit erratically in this house the hot water is on the left, but in the kitchen it is a mixer, but again the hot water is left. Don't recall what I encountered in Scotland in 2011.
> (if I have interpreted 'handles' correctly)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming your was daralene - hope you are sitting and watching your floors being done for you.
> 
> sam


Yes and everything is done. I can't believe I went to the grocery store in my slippers. :lol: :lol: :lol: I use slippers that have a lot of structure to support my feet and felt just like real shoes. :? Have you seen Estonian lace? The lady that spins her own yarn went to the Rhinebeck Festival and took a course from Nancy Bush on Estonian lace and it is so beautiful. Here is a photo of a free pattern from Knitting Daily. The photo is a little small but I got to see a sample of this in person and it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dinner was going to be white chicken/bean chilli, but took a left turn...I saw where I had some home-made pasta that needed to be made up so we had creamy chicken noodle soup instead. Very tasty. I had a partial jar of parmesan sauce and a partial jar of alfredo sauce left over from last week so they went in the pot along with celery, onion, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and zuchinni and chicken. My bread maker didn't get the bread mixed up so I ended up taking it out of there and hand making it. It is rising now before being baked into small bread bowls...I'll make some chicken salad or figure out something else to put into them for tomorrow's dinner. I used a mixture of coconut, potato, all purpose and wheat flour so it should be an interesting loaf.
> 
> I didn't get any knitting done today---I need to get back on the Feverfew every day--I can feel the beginning of a migraine and just feel blah....early bedtime for me tonight.


That sounds really good. 
Hope the feverfew kicks in and catches the migrane before it can really get started.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoping some of that Designer spunk rubs off on me.[/quote]

I think you have enough spunk for several people. I really hope your DH and DS appreciate all you've done for them. 
You are a person to be admired and I DO!
God bless.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wink, Wink....Not, Martha...but I like to putter in the kitchen. Kathy, Caren, Gwen, Kay, you and so many others are my teachers--I've learned so much from the people on KP...past, present and I'm sure future!!



Angora1 said:


> Wow, you must get mistaken for Martha Stewart. I'm impressed. :wink: I say that as a compliment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think I would have it sandblasted off and start from scratch.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> :?: Not sure, that's why the Artist/painter friend is going to come look at it. And it's really textured also, so that's a double whammy. :?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Hoping some of that Designer spunk rubs off on me.


I think you have enough spunk for several people. I really hope your DH and DS appreciate all you've done for them. 
You are a person to be admired and I DO!
God bless.
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

Thank you June. Never thought of myself as having spunk but then I do come through in a pinch when I think of it. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just had, what did I have to eat? I just ate it, OH! baked potato. But you've gotten me hungry again.


LOL!! Kaye, you sound like me...I know I ate but what was it? Then I realize it was long enough that I'm hungry again!
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot taps are on the left, cold on the right as most people are right handed and therefore it helps to avoid scalding, particularly for blind /partially sighted people when they are not in their own homes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My DH worked as a printer for over 35 years on very large (a block long) presses with all kinds of dangers and he, too, bypassed a safety shield and got part of his left ring finger sliced off...I think he got something like a 20% disability settlement for it---you would only notice it if pointed out so your DH may get something too if it's more serious than my DH's.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, his brain wasn't engaged, so that might work. :roll: Oh, did I just type that out loud?
> LOL!! But you never know since it was a work accident and all, it's possible. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> i thought it was better than having extension cords spread across the yard. You can get them to do most anything as long as it is buried deep enough and done to code.


 :thumbup: They are so handy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David just called to say he's on his way home in the Semi. I'll have him home every night up until at least Tuesday. Monday he was supposed to head out to Michigan again but he has to go see his hand surgeon for a last appointment, it will be decided if he will get any monetary compensation for the partial loss of his fingers. A little extra money anytime would never go amiss, but I really don't think he'll qualify for anything, he uses those fingers for everything.


But I know you're more glad that he doesn't have any disability from the accident. It could have been so much worse!! I know you'll enjoy having him home for a few nights.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The little ones make us chuckle. I collected one of my grandsons from school yesterday and we had a little treat planned. He catapulted out of his classroom and asked 'Grandma. Are we going to the mountains'? 'No sweetheart' I replied ' we're going to Hillmount Garden Centre'. I could see where the confusion arose. He's a little love.


 :-D Too cute, almost made you want to take him to the mountains I bet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> think I would have it sandblasted off and start from scratch.
> 
> sam


That is one thing we are considering.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! Kaye, you sound like me...I know I ate but what was it? Then I realize it was long enough that I'm hungry again!
> JuneK


lolol! I do that often.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I do TOO!!! I think you're a neat person and I'm enjoying getting to know more about you.



jknappva said:


> Hoping some of that Designer spunk rubs off on me.


I think you have enough spunk for several people. I really hope your DH and DS appreciate all you've done for them. 
You are a person to be admired and I DO!
God bless.
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*The book cover workshop is now open* - go to the workshop section below any of my posts, click on #42 Open Workshop - book cover with Jeanne, read our requirements and sign in. hope to see some of you there! Shirley


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I used to have an electric mower - loved it.
> 
> sam


I did,too, Sam. I had a handkerchief size back yard when I had my townhouse and used an electric mower!
When we lived in the country and had a huge front and back yard, I thought I'd pull my gizzard out trying to start a gas mower...no push buttons back then!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute fellow -
> 
> sam


I think he is gorgeous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Away all day yeasterday and come back about 40 pages behind.
Spent the day yesterday with Mum and both my girls. We drove round in the hilss around Adleaide with no goal in mind. Admiring the views ands the green- won't be greenmuch longer. Chatted away all day- not really sure what we talked about but hardly stopped. We ahd a lovely day. Did pop into a local botanic gardens and admirred the ducklings- the delightful cute stage. Tiny b=and covered in down. But didn't take the camera so no photos. It was clear that the ducks were used to people feeding them- they came up to us rather than ran from us. And when we failed to feed them one of them actually bit Vicky . To no avail as even if we had had bread with us we wouldn't have fed them it anyway. 
CAren just did yesterdays daily jigsaw puzzle- and thought of Seth, not a cosy but egg cups. You may seen it but I will put in th elink anyway http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2013-10-23-B0250DC71957 
And now to see if I can get a bit of these pages read.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH worked as a printer for over 35 years on very large (a block long) presses with all kinds of dangers and he, too, bypassed a safety shield and got part of his left ring finger sliced off...I think he got something like a 20% disability settlement for it---you would only notice it if pointed out so your DH may get something too if it's more serious than my DH's.


He took to the first knuckle on the second and third fingers and about half way to the first knuckle on the first finger. The surgeon tried to reattach the middle finger, but he just couldn't do it, DH said he's actually a little relieved, otherwise with the other two being shorter, people would always think he was flipping them off and he didn't want to start anything out on the road. lolol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good

sam



Angora1 said:


> Caren, I'll get you some:
> 
> Every burger has five main ingredients


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> But I know you're more glad that he doesn't have any disability from the accident. It could have been so much worse!! I know you'll enjoy having him home for a few nights.
> JuneK


Except that he watches the strangest things when at home. lolol But there are worse things. Yes, I am very glad it was not worse than it is. When my dad was 19 he had joined the Ringling Bros. Barnum and Bailey Circus as a rigger. He was using the table saw one day and his brain was dissengaged also, he put his hand under the table to see if the saw was working. It was working, he picked up all four fingers and they reattached them with one of the first experimental sets of plastic knuckles. My family teases David that he is truly one of the family now, but he really didn't have to go to quite that extent to prove it. lolol


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dogs sense of smell is so much more sensitive than ours, and there have been quite a number of instances where pet dogs have detected medical conditions in their owners, even cancers, so I imagine Lucky can smell something has changed in your metabolism. And she realises that you need to be told!
> I hope your results turn out for the best; hope you are not worrying too much, but its bound to be stressful. All good wishes winging your way, and "down with the Fibro". Hugs, Lin


She's a real hero,I think, Zoe. I'm so glad you have her so you will wake in time to eat without going into a diabetic coma...I had a friend whose sugar got so low, the paramedics came and worked for a long time to get his up to just normal....it had dropped while he was sleeping. He wasn't lucky enough to have a nurse-dog like Lucky!
Hope you're feeling better. Does stress make fibro worse? I'm not that familiar with it....but it can't help.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *The book cover workshop is now open* - go to the workshop section below any of my posts, click on #42 Open Workshop - book cover with Jeanne, read our requirements and sign in. hope to see some of you there! Shirley


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think you should start a cooking school for vegaterians and vegans.

sam



Angora1 said:


> For vegetable stew or vegetable curry you just can't go wrong and I know what a good cook you are.
> I go to the grocery store and buy all the fresh organic veggies I can and they all go in. You can make it elegant by chopping veggies finer or country by doing them thicker and taking a little longer to cook. Cover with tomato sauce, I have whole canned tomatoes that I blend to be chunky by hand or puree in blender to vary texture. Make a basic stew and add things like poblano for mexican stew with chili powder for chili. Vary spices, like cumin, paprika for Hungarian. I really love making it with Indian spices and having vegetable curry. Turmeric in curry and helps the inflammation so I use a lot. This doesn't really have a recipe per say. Top with chopped green onions, cilantro, parsley, roasted sesame oil, and some roasted nuts of your choice. Toppings of your choice too, those are just some I use. A few freshly grated carrot pieces add some nice color with the parsley & or cilantro. I use all nuts but for the stews nice ones are pistachios and pine nuts. Put a swirl of turmeric or paprika on top for a pretty gold or reddish design. Final topping, some sunflower sprouts. I use garlic in all the variations.
> 
> You can put this over brown rice, gluten free pasta, or, as I just learned to call them...Zoodles raw or sauteed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> think you should start a cooking school for vegaterians and vegans.
> 
> sam


Or even just write a very illustrated cook book. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June, I have picked most of the tomatoes and they are hung up in the conservatory to finish ripening and I have left a couple of trusses on the plant as they are also beginning to ripen.


I'm glad the weather is still so nice that you can have your door open and flowers still blooming.
We had a cold, wet morning here...then the sun came out and the afternoon was lovely. Of course, my daughter and I were out in the rain and got drenched. The sprinkles in the forecast turned out to be downpours. Still wondering why I believed they'd get it right??!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, here I sit with no where to go. Got all cleaned up to go to the open knitting at the local yarn shop today. I figured the pie should have been done but oh no...decided to make it deep-dish at the last minute and didn't take that into account. By the time the pie was done, it was time to put the lasagna into the oven so I didn't get to go anywhere today...maybe next week. The pie looks great...think we are going to dig into it tonight   Sam, you can certainly come over for a piece of pie


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> and guns
> 
> sam


Did you see that episode on TV, too?? What show was it on...Elementary, wasn't it??? Of course, who else would have noticed a picture tilted and figure out the nail had been used as the firing pin? I think I could watch that show if it were on every night of the week!! Just hope the quality continues to be so good.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you June. Never thought of myself as having spunk but then I do come through in a pinch when I think of it. :thumbup:


Of course you do...and I'm not surprised...give yourself a pat on the back since my arm won't quite reach that far!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Except that he watches the strangest things when at home. lolol But there are worse things. Yes, I am very glad it was not worse than it is. When my dad was 19 he had joined the Ringling Bros. Barnum and Bailey Circus as a rigger. He was using the table saw one day and his brain was dissengaged also, he put his hand under the table to see if the saw was working. It was working, he picked up all four fingers and they reattached them with one of the first experimental sets of plastic knuckles. My family teases David that he is truly one of the family now, but he really didn't have to go to quite that extent to prove it. lolol


WOW!! Your dad was really lucky!!! I'm just glad David isn't disabled enough that he can't do what he wants. If the accident was reported, workman's comp should pay. But I really don't know that much about it.
My daughter watches some programs that I'm not interested in....like monsters in the mountains and some southern ghost hunting show. Have no idea of the real names of the programs! She says she watches them because they're so ridiculous, they make her laugh. But she watches them in her room so I don't have to suffer through them!LOL!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I'm going to do that tonight too. :thumbup:


Dinner will be ready in about 5 mins can't wait.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thought all of us pet lovers would like this:


Hotel Enquiry


"Dogs Welcome"

A man wrote a letter to a small hotel in a Midwest town he planned to visit on his vacation. He wrote: I would very much like to bring my dogÂ with me. He is well-groomed and very well behaved.
Would you be willing to permit me to keep him in my room with me at night?"

An immediate reply came from the hotel owner, who wrote:
SIR: "I've been operating this hotel for many years. In all that time, I've never had a dog steal towels, bedclothes, silverware or pictures off the walls. I've never had to evict a dog in the middle of the night for being drunk and disorderly. And I've never had a dog run out on a hotel bill. Yes, indeed, your dog is welcome at my hotel.

And, if your dog will vouch for you, you're welcome to stay here, too."


Enjoy!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Well, here I sit with no where to go. Got all cleaned up to go to the open knitting at the local yarn shop today. I figured the pie should have been done but oh no...decided to make it deep-dish at the last minute and didn't take that into account. By the time the pie was done, it was time to put the lasagna into the oven so I didn't get to go anywhere today...maybe next week. The pie looks great...think we are going to dig into it tonight   Sam, you can certainly come over for a piece of pie


 ;-) Well, at least you have dinner and dessert.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Your dad was really lucky!!! I'm just glad David isn't disabled enough that he can't do what he wants. If the accident was reported, workman's comp should pay. But I really don't know that much about it.
> My daughter watches some programs that I'm not interested in....like monsters in the mountains and some southern ghost hunting show. Have no idea of the real names of the programs! She says she watches them because they're so ridiculous, they make her laugh. But she watches them in her room so I don't have to suffer through them!LOL!
> JuneK


:lol: DH does tend to have a commentary with the tv telling the people they are stupid or this or that. lolol... Not that they pay him any attention.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thought all of us pet lovers would like this:
> 
> Hotel Enquiry
> 
> ...


That's too good!!

:thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want to report the bread was a resounding success - I ate the heel - my favorite part. used margarine on it - would have been better with butter but I didn't have any softened. Heidi said it was great - so guess we will be having homemade bread more often.
> 
> trisha - thanks again.
> 
> sam


But Sam hard butter on hot bread is a wonderful mix- it melts so nicelu and leaves a little bit behind. And for you who wants to put on weight think of all the butter you can add.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure hope we are able to take advantage of these two TPer's being in our country...I would love to meet up with them, for sure!!


They are both fabulous ladies, so I hope as many of you as possible are able to meet up with them while they are here in the US next year. I can't say enough nice things about them. They are both awesome!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I put mine on the South I could guarantee it would NOT survive!!!!!!!! (Antarctica)


Same here of course. No sun at all on the south side.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I did,too, Sam. I had a handkerchief size back yard when I had my townhouse and used an electric mower!
> When we lived in the country and had a huge front and back yard, I thought I'd pull my gizzard out trying to start a gas mower...no push buttons back then!
> JuneK


I'm with you there June. I used to have a garden that took almost all day to cut the lawn. Now I have a little patch that I can mow in 10 minutes with an electric mower.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know what daralene - I believe we will get a picture of you wearing some handmade Estonian lace within a year - it is just the kind of challenge you like.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Yes and everything is done. I can't believe I went to the grocery store in my slippers. :lol: :lol: :lol: I use slippers that have a lot of structure to support my feet and felt just like real shoes. :? Have you seen Estonian lace? The lady that spins her own yarn went to the Rhinebeck Festival and took a course from Nancy Bush on Estonian lace and it is so beautiful. Here is a photo of a free pattern from Knitting Daily. The photo is a little small but I got to see a sample of this in person and it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thought all of us pet lovers would like this:
> 
> Hotel Enquiry
> 
> ...


Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> think you should start a cooking school for vegaterians and vegans.
> 
> sam


Why Sam, thank you. I must say I am learning a lot.

You've given us some nice recipes too. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Made it to page 80. Going to stop know and knit some toes. The pig socks have toes and they will so fiddly thaat I don't think I willtry knitting and KPing. And then go out for a walk and coffee soon as well (starving day so will wait til I am rally hungry and then hav eit as my first 'food' for the day).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Or even just write a very illustrated cook book. :thumbup:


Check out Fork Over Knives and also Jeff Novick. Jeff says to bake a potato then after cooling, slice it into fries, they will be rather big. Put under broiler skin side down and warm to golden brown. You need no oil. I did this with sweet potatoes and they were so creamy and good. Used curry spices on them and Mexican also. DH likes his plain. He has a dvd series for learning to cook with no salt and no oil and things taste great if you have a need for that. If you don't they taste even better then with salt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My computer is doing strange things tonight. I am trying to post but it keeps disappearing. I haven't been on for a few days event though I didn't log off. I know there have been some major catastrophes in various parts of the world but I hope that all our TP friends are okay. I've been cleaning the yard in prep for the coming winter (yuk) and hope I've done everything I should. Have also spent time with DH's caregiver, who will be coming once a week to give me a breather. I injured my rotator cuff again and am certainly paying for it now. I'm going to have to do some physio to see if I can get my strength back. Would have to be my right shoulder too. Now both my shoulders are in bad shape. Never rains but it pours. Even though I'm not on every day, I do try to skim through the posts but I won't be able to read this weeks. 110 pages is more than I can handle. I still think of all of you and send healing energy and prayers to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love that show june - so well done - and with Watson being a woman - it works - they do play off each other really well too.

sam



jknappva said:


> Did you see that episode on TV, too?? What show was it on...Elementary, wasn't it??? Of course, who else would have noticed a picture tilted and figure out the nail had been used as the firing pin? I think I could watch that show if it were on every night of the week!! Just hope the quality continues to be so good.
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you know what daralene - I believe we will get a picture of you wearing some handmade Estonian lace within a year - it is just the kind of challenge you like.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You know me so well. I feel that knitting passion starting again. I just fell in love with her sample. I will have to see if I can get a picture of hers. Of course Nancy Bush's shawl is gorgeous too and she was the one who taught this sample. I could see a wedding gown with this on the train. It's that pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I like that - very funny

sam



jknappva said:


> Thought all of us pet lovers would like this:
> 
> Hotel Enquiry
> 
> "Dogs Welcome"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you got it.

sam



darowil said:


> But Sam hard butter on hot bread is a wonderful mix- it melts so nicelu and leaves a little bit behind. And for you who wants to put on weight think of all the butter you can add.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thought all of us pet lovers would like this:
> 
> Hotel Enquiry
> 
> ...


Nice, :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My computer is doing strange things tonight. I am trying to post but it keeps disappearing. I haven't been on for a few days event though I didn't log off. I know there have been some major catastrophes in various parts of the world but I hope that all our TP friends are okay. I've been cleaning the yard in prep for the coming winter (yuk) and hope I've done everything I should. Have also spent time with DH's caregiver, who will be coming once a week to give me a breather. I injured my rotator cuff again and am certainly paying for it now. I'm going to have to do some physio to see if I can get my strength back. Would have to be my right shoulder too. Now both my shoulders are in bad shape. Never rains but it pours. Even though I'm not on every day, I do try to skim through the posts but I won't be able to read this weeks. 110 pages is more than I can handle. I still think of all of you and send healing energy and prayers to you.


So glad you are going to get a break. Maybe someday it can be more than once a week but that certainly is better than what you've been getting. Ok, right shoulder. Everyone hold up their right hands if their right shoulder is hurting. Oh dear, can't hold the hands up. Guess we have to ask that the other way around. I know you aren't alone on this one Budasha. I know about this since my second fall. Gwen is the one that knows about this big time and I believe Designer and Julie too. No doubt many others too. The only good thing about this bad thing is that you are not alone. :-( And you have trouble with both shoulders. It's a good thing they didn't tell us what it was like to get old. Now you will probably spend your break from the caregiver going to physio and the doctor. Hugs and get better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva wrote:
Thought all of us pet lovers would like this:


Hotel Enquiry


"Dogs Welcome"

A man wrote a letter to a small hotel in a Midwest town he planned to visit on his vacation. He wrote: I would very much like to bring my dogÂ with me. He is well-groomed and very well behaved.
Would you be willing to permit me to keep him in my room with me at night?"

An immediate reply came from the hotel owner, who wrote:
SIR: "I've been operating this hotel for many years. In all that time, I've never had a dog steal towels, bedclothes, silverware or pictures off the walls. I've never had to evict a dog in the middle of the night for being drunk and disorderly. And I've never had a dog run out on a hotel bill. Yes, indeed, your dog is welcome at my hotel.

And, if your dog will vouch for you, you're welcome to stay here, too."


Enjoy!
JuneK

Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Of course you do...and I'm not surprised...give yourself a pat on the back since my arm won't quite reach that far!!!
> JuneK


Ok, will do. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: DH does tend to have a commentary with the tv telling the people they are stupid or this or that. lolol... Not that they pay him any attention.


That is so funny. Mine does the same thing and then he starts talking to me about it. Don't have tv but watch things from the library and Netflix. Some things I know I have to wait till he is gone to watch. :lol: :lol: :lol: Didn't know others were like that too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you know what daralene - I believe we will get a picture of you wearing some handmade Estonian lace within a year - it is just the kind of challenge you like.
> 
> sam


I can see Julie doing this too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, here's the sunset and was it ever early. Those of you living along the southern shores of the Great Lakes will find these cloud walls familiar. It was so pretty with the daytime blue sky, dark clouds, fluffy colored clouds. Not sure what time it was, but it was so early I didn't think it could be sunset.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a little evening chuckle:

My daughter was having my 2 1/2 yr. old grandson Simon help her make pizzas for dinner tonight. As she offered him toppings to put on his pizza, he was saying, "No sauce, no cheese, no mushrooms, no pepparoni." Finally, momma asked him what he wanted to have on his pizza. He said, "solar panels." He cracks me up.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I feel so sorry for anyone who has shoulder problems, especially if it is on the side you used the most. I am left Handed and have completely detatched the tendon at the top of my shoulder (main one across the top) . also arthritis so it is so darned frustrating and sore. However, it is something I am trying to learn to deal with. So I am so sorry you are having trouble with two shoulders Budasha.

I am trying to teach myself to be more right handed but it is hard after many many many years being a l00% lefty. I hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Here's a little evening chuckle:
> 
> My daughter was having my 2 1/2 yr. old grandson Simon help her make pizzas for dinner tonight. As she offered him toppings to put on his pizza, he was saying, "No sauce, no cheese, no mushrooms, no pepparoni." Finally, momma asked him what he wanted to have on his pizza. He said, "solar panels." He cracks me up.


Out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I feel so sorry for anyone who has shoulder problems, especially if it is on the side you used the most. I am left Handed and have completely detatched the tendon at the top of my shoulder (main one across the top) . also arthritis so it is so darned frustrating and sore. However, it is something I am trying to learn to deal with. So I am so sorry you are having trouble with two shoulders Budasha.
> 
> I am trying to teach myself to be more right handed but it is hard after many many many years being a l00% lefty. I hope you feel much better soon.


And that has to be so painful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are both fabulous ladies, so I hope as many of you as possible are able to meet up with them while they are here in the US next year. I can't say enough nice things about them. They are both awesome!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Check out Fork Over Knives and also Jeff Novick. Jeff says to bake a potato then after cooling, slice it into fries, they will be rather big. Put under broiler skin side down and warm to golden brown. You need no oil. I did this with sweet potatoes and they were so creamy and good. Used curry spices on them and Mexican also. DH likes his plain. He has a dvd series for learning to cook with no salt and no oil and things taste great if you have a need for that. If you don't they taste even better then with salt.


Yum! Will have to try that! Saved to evernote.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is so funny. Mine does the same thing and then he starts talking to me about it. Don't have tv but watch things from the library and Netflix. Some things I know I have to wait till he is gone to watch. :lol: :lol: :lol: Didn't know others were like that too.


Yes, mine does that too. Too funny!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Away all day yeasterday and come back about 40 pages behind.
> Spent the day yesterday with Mum and both my girls. We drove round in the hilss around Adleaide with no goal in mind. Admiring the views ands the green- won't be greenmuch longer. Chatted away all day- not really sure what we talked about but hardly stopped. We ahd a lovely day. Did pop into a local botanic gardens and admirred the ducklings- the delightful cute stage. Tiny b=and covered in down. But didn't take the camera so no photos. It was clear that the ducks were used to people feeding them- they came up to us rather than ran from us. And when we failed to feed them one of them actually bit Vicky . To no avail as even if we had had bread with us we wouldn't have fed them it anyway.
> CAren just did yesterdays daily jigsaw puzzle- and thought of Seth, not a cosy but egg cups. You may seen it but I will put in th elink anyway http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2013-10-23-B0250DC71957
> And now to see if I can get a bit of these pages read.


Love the puzzle Seth would love it too. I will have to master it and take a picture of it for him.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

This is the week of the dogs. I just got a call from DD1 stating the DGD's much loved dog crossed the Rainbow Bridge today. Diva was so much loved by Jackie. She really spoiled her little sweetie. Jackie was very unhappy when she had to go away to college and leave Diva home. Personally, I think Diva died from a broken heart. Jackie is a strong girl so she will be OK.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He took to the first knuckle on the second and third fingers and about half way to the first knuckle on the first finger. The surgeon tried to reattach the middle finger, but he just couldn't do it, DH said he's actually a little relieved, otherwise with the other two being shorter, people would always think he was flipping them off and he didn't want to start anything out on the road. lolol.


I can imagine that might not have been a good thing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caught up to page 100 but need some sleep so will read more later. Sounds like I might be working all weekend, but hoping to get off around noon or 1PM. Will probably start at 4AM each morning. 

Taught my 1st grade student knitting again today. She did awesome. I am so proud of her. She can't wait to show her grandma and great grandma that she is learning to knit. I brought my knitting and showed her things I was making. Great inspiration for her.

Thanks for sharing your lovely photos everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here of course. No sun at all on the south side.


Funny thing is, Angora had not thought that one through- I guess with you and me it is so obvious because we have lived in both Hemispheres!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So glad you are going to get a break. Maybe someday it can be more than once a week but that certainly is better than what you've been getting. Ok, right shoulder. Everyone hold up their right hands if their right shoulder is hurting. Oh dear, can't hold the hands up. Guess we have to ask that the other way around. I know you aren't alone on this one Budasha. I know about this since my second fall. Gwen is the one that knows about this big time and I believe Designer and Julie too. No doubt many others too. The only good thing about this bad thing is that you are not alone. :-( And you have trouble with both shoulders. It's a good thing they didn't tell us what it was like to get old. Now you will probably spend your break from the caregiver going to physio and the doctor. Hugs and get better soon.


Mine is only detaching arthritic spurs- and has improved tremendously recently. Nothing as serious as what Budasha, and Shirley have.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Check out Fork Over Knives and also Jeff Novick. Jeff says to bake a potato then after cooling, slice it into fries, they will be rather big. Put under broiler skin side down and warm to golden brown. You need no oil. I did this with sweet potatoes and they were so creamy and good. Used curry spices on them and Mexican also. DH likes his plain. He has a dvd series for learning to cook with no salt and no oil and things taste great if you have a need for that. If you don't they taste even better then with salt.


I wil have to try this out I have some sweet potatoes I need to cook up. Chrissy is trying to make herself like sweet potatoes as they are better for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You know me so well. I feel that knitting passion starting again. I just fell in love with her sample. I will have to see if I can get a picture of hers. Of course Nancy Bush's shawl is gorgeous too and she was the one who taught this sample. I could see a wedding gown with this on the train. It's that pretty.


That would look amazing on a wedding gown. If I start now I might have one made by the time Danyel gets married  That gives me about twenty years. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can see Julie doing this too.


Julie has dipped out at the thought of nupps- the one I know who has done exceptionally well, learning from Dragonflylace, is nrc1940, (Nadene) If you are interested, I would seriously suggest you check out DFL's 'Lace Tea Party with Dragonflylace', her introductions alone are worth it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, here's the sunset and was it ever early. Those of you living along the southern shores of the Great Lakes will find these cloud walls familiar. It was so pretty with the daytime blue sky, dark clouds, fluffy colored clouds. Not sure what time it was, but it was so early I didn't think it could be sunset.


VEry pretty love the colours. No colours here tonight unless you count grey snow clouds.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Here's a little evening chuckle:
> 
> My daughter was having my 2 1/2 yr. old grandson Simon help her make pizzas for dinner tonight. As she offered him toppings to put on his pizza, he was saying, "No sauce, no cheese, no mushrooms, no pepparoni." Finally, momma asked him what he wanted to have on his pizza. He said, "solar panels." He cracks me up.


That is cute. :-D :-D


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

See if I can post a picture of my DGD and her Diva


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like his sense of humor....I'm pretty sure he'll get a settlement for that kind of damage.



Poledra65 said:


> He took to the first knuckle on the second and third fingers and about half way to the first knuckle on the first finger. The surgeon tried to reattach the middle finger, but he just couldn't do it, DH said he's actually a little relieved, otherwise with the other two being shorter, people would always think he was flipping them off and he didn't want to start anything out on the road. lolol.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie has dipped out at the thought of nupps- the one I know who has done exceptionally well, learning from Dragonflylace, is nrc1940, (Nadene) If you are interested, I would seriously suggest you check out DFL's 'Lace Tea Party with Dragonflylace', her introductions alone are worth it.


Nadene is one of our two other managers and a fantastic person. I am so fond of her. She sometimes drops by here.She is a lovely person and exceptional knitter - also an author. I just finished reading one of her books she sent me. Very talented lady and my dear friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, here's the sunset and was it ever early. Those of you living along the southern shores of the Great Lakes will find these cloud walls familiar. It was so pretty with the daytime blue sky, dark clouds, fluffy colored clouds. Not sure what time it was, but it was so early I didn't think it could be sunset.


So pretty. I thought I had already commented on it, but my brain has holes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is the week of the dogs. I just got a call from DD1 stating the DGD's much loved dog crossed the Rainbow Bridge today. Diva was so much loved by Jackie. She really spoiled her little sweetie. Jackie was very unhappy when she had to go away to college and leave Diva home. Personally, I think Diva died from a broken heart. Jackie is a strong girl so she will be OK.


So sorry for Jackie and your DD1, it is so hard to lose a loved one, even if they are 4 legged.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can imagine that might not have been a good thing.


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would look amazing on a wedding gown. If I start now I might have one made by the time Danyel gets married  That gives me about twenty years. :roll:


If all else fails, you just pass it amongs us all and we can all knit several rows and pass it on. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like his sense of humor....I'm pretty sure he'll get a settlement for that kind of damage.


 :XD: Yes, he never did lose it, even when he was in the ER before they did anything much, he was waving it at the students since they kept coming in to look at it. lol... I think they were glad to get rid of him. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nadene is one of our two other managers and a fantastic person. I am so fond of her. She sometimes drops by here.She is a lovely person and exceptional knitter - also an author. I just finished reading one of her books she sent me. Very talented lady and my dear friend.


 :thumbup: She does beautiful work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, dinner was a hit, I just browned the pork chops and threw in the soup with a bit of water, came out so good. First time I've made smothered pork chops, will definitely be doing that one more. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
Away all day yeasterday and come back about 40 pages behind.
Spent the day yesterday with Mum and both my girls. We drove round in the hilss around Adleaide with no goal in mind. Admiring the views ands the green- won't be greenmuch longer. Chatted away all day- not really sure what we talked about but hardly stopped. We ahd a lovely day. Did pop into a local botanic gardens and admirred the ducklings- the delightful cute stage. Tiny b=and covered in down. But didn't take the camera so no photos. It was clear that the ducks were used to people feeding them- they came up to us rather than ran from us. And when we failed to feed them one of them actually bit Vicky . To no avail as even if we had had bread with us we wouldn't have fed them it anyway.
CAren just did yesterdays daily jigsaw puzzle- and thought of Seth, not a cosy but egg cups. You may seen it but I will put in th elink anyway http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/2013-10-23-B0250DC71957
And now to see if I can get a bit of these pages read.

I'm doing that puzzle. First one I've done and I love it. Will have to give the link to the grandchildren too. Thank you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15pm here and I got up at about 7:30, had some soup and spent a biy of time with dh and Gage. Gage is in bed and that is where I am heading shortly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:XD: :XD: DH is watching Duck Commander, they are building a haunted house for the kids. LOL!! Oh Lord, laughing so hard! :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> This is the week of the dogs. I just got a call from DD1 stating the DGD's much loved dog crossed the Rainbow Bridge today. Diva was so much loved by Jackie. She really spoiled her little sweetie. Jackie was very unhappy when she had to go away to college and leave Diva home. Personally, I think Diva died from a broken heart. Jackie is a strong girl so she will be OK.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15pm here and I got up at about 7:30, had some soup and spent a biy of time with dh and Gage. Gage is in bed and that is where I am heading shortly.


Sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Kaye. Good night.


Poledra65 said:


> Sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Have been enjoying reading all your comments tonight. Went to work and the ground had a light dusting of snow. No one had told me I could leave the thermostat on low so since the antique store had not been warmed up since Sat and it was only32 when I left for work and the inside temp was not even 50 it was cold. I had taken my heating pad and sat on that and had a quilt on me and gloves and winter boots. I couldn't take and by 2 called DH and he came and got me. Then I called the girl that works Thursdays and she said you can leave the heat on. Now they tell me. I was so cold, the hot coffee didn't even help. But will be the last week we are open so it's ok. 
Zoe, thinking about you. Take care of yourself. And hugs to everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Have been enjoying reading all your comments tonight. Went to work and the ground had a light dusting of snow. No one had told me I could leave the thermostat on low so since the antique store had not been warmed up since Sat and it was only32 when I left for work and the inside temp was not even 50 it was cold. I had taken my heating pad and sat on that and had a quilt on me and gloves and winter boots. I couldn't take and by 2 called DH and he came and got me. Then I called the girl that works Thursdays and she said you can leave the heat on. Now they tell me. I was so cold, the hot coffee didn't even help. But will be the last week we are open so it's ok.
> Zoe, thinking about you. Take care of yourself. And hugs to everyone.


Oh goodness, it would have been good information for them to have shared with you ahead of time. Hope you don't contract a cold or anything. Hugs


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Kaye, the owners have been in Europe for three weeks and when they left it was still warm out. And I should have asked before today. I came home and made chicken wild rice soup so that was nice and warm. The bad part was it was to cold to knit or crochet.
Forgot to add , your fireplace is an interesting color and I liked how you described it and the blue is really a blue. But you will think of something, I would design something with wood and have a wood mantle put on it. Sandblasting would be so messy and painting over it a lot of work I think. And why did they do it so shiny, you kinda wonder. Keep us informed.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I should have thought more I see the same thing with our dogs sometimes. Tonight they were all laying fairly near eachother and Penny started to whine and I couldn't figure out why until I saw an almond someone had dropped on the floor. She didn't want it but she didn't want the others to have it too! Silly dog!!!


thewren said:


> I don't think so - she goes through this every so often - sometimes it's because survivor kitty is laying in her chair - or has her spot of the bed - who knows - they are all spoiled children - suppose one should expect some whining. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nadene is one of our two other managers and a fantastic person. I am so fond of her. She sometimes drops by here.She is a lovely person and exceptional knitter - also an author. I just finished reading one of her books she sent me. Very talented lady and my dear friend.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Julie, I am up again tonight. Loved your GS picture. What a happy little guy. And such cute eyes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi Kaye, the owners have been in Europe for three weeks and when they left it was still warm out. And I should have asked before today. I came home and made chicken wild rice soup so that was nice and warm. The bad part was it was to cold to knit or crochet.
> Forgot to add , your fireplace is an interesting color and I liked how you described it and the blue is really a blue. But you will think of something, I would design something with wood and have a wood mantle put on it. Sandblasting would be so messy and painting over it a lot of work I think. And why did they do it so shiny, you kinda wonder. Keep us informed.


Interesting is a good word for it. lol. I am thinking that they went with whatever they could get cheap. 
The bedroom, I am just going to go over the ceiling with either a very thin layer of white to break it up a bit, or a very light blue, DH likes the blue so I told him I'd leave the walls. It will be the guest bedroom after we finish the basement, we are going to put the master bed and bath down there. It actually has a nice tiled mantle, but again, they painted it, so I think it's going to be an interesting solution, hopefully Barry can come up with something not tooooo labor intensive but really cool. I can't imagine anyone painting a house as shiny as this one is. lol. And they used a sprayer, which ordinarily wouldn't be a bad thing, but they just sprayed indiscriminately, over outlets, light fixtures, windows... Oh well, it's an adventure in reno, it will be the way I want it when we are done. :thumbup: 
Have a good night.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately I got behind again and am skimming but the pages are blurring so I better go to bed. Good night, I hope all have a good sleep, or good morning where ever you are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi Julie, I am up again tonight. Loved your GS picture. What a happy little guy. And such cute eyes.


Sorry to hear of your cold day! I am about to make my tea- but will be keeping an eye on the Tea Party. The DGS is a happy little fellow- and it is lovely now I can understand his conversation better- it is quite funny he holds things up to the phone not realising I cannot see! I hope he will enjoy his birthday present!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I should have thought more I see the same thing with our dogs sometimes. Tonight they were all laying fairly near eachother and Penny started to whine and I couldn't figure out why until I saw an almond someone had dropped on the floor. She didn't want it but she didn't want the others to have it too! Silly dog!!!


Was making cocoa for DH earlier and was tossing marshmallows in the air for the big dog to catch, lol...He is too funny to watch, he just sits in one place and moves his head, he's about a 90-93% catch rate, the whippet is about a 35% catch rate, he'd rather just pick up the ones the big guy misses. I can't do that too much, I'm sure marshmallows are not on the suggested diet for dogs. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Unfortunately I got behind again and am skimming but the pages are blurring so I better go to bed. Good night, I hope all have a good sleep, or good morning where ever you are.


Sleep well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of your cold day! I am about to make my tea- but will be keeping an eye on the Tea Party. The DGS is a happy little fellow- and it is lovely now I can understand his conversation better- it is quite funny he holds things up to the phone not realising I cannot see! I hope he will enjoy his birthday present!


I bet he's a good one to Skype with. lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Was making cocoa for DH earlier and was tossing marshmallows in the air for the big dog to catch, lol...He is too funny to watch, he just sits in one place and moves his head, he's about a 90-93% catch rate, the whippet is about a 35% catch rate, he'd rather just pick up the ones the big guy misses. I can't do that too much, I'm sure marshmallows are not on the suggested diet for dogs. lol


probably like icecream which they love- I think anything sugary is supposed not to be good for them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm heading to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get to that point. I didn't get all I wanted to get to done as DH got home early today, but that's okay, tomorrow is another day. 
Sleep well and hugs, pats for pets. 
Prayers for all, and Zoe, Charlotte, Gwen, Marianne, and everyone else, a extra one or two. 
Night Julie, hugs for you and Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I bet he's a good one to Skype with. lol.


Their equipment is a bit dated- for some reason Skype is not up and running- it will be good when they sort it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm heading to bed, sweet dreams everyone, when you get to that point. I didn't get all I wanted to get to done as DH got home early today, but that's okay, tomorrow is another day.
> Sleep well and hugs, pats for pets.
> Prayers for all, and Zoe, Charlotte, Gwen, Marianne, and everyone else, a extra one or two.
> Night Julie, hugs for you and Ringo.


sweet dreams! and hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> probably like icecream which they love- I think anything sugary is supposed not to be good for them!


 :-D Technically, it's not good for us either. lol Oh well, mine love ice cream too, but I usually like it enough that I dont' share.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sweet dreams! and hugs!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :-D Technically, it's not good for us either. lol Oh well, mine love ice cream too, but I usually like it enough that I dont' share.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 wrote:
> Wouldn't it be great if we could somehow live in our own homes but be able to get to the same street when we wanted to and meet each other.
> 
> That would be so nice. My dad used to tell use that when we had grand children they would invent the teleport where ever we wanted to go. I have grands and am still waiting. He was a big sifi fan.


Almost there with Skype


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad no one is around to listen to me talk to the tv - I even laugh at myself sometimes.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, mine does that too. Too funny!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when do you have a chance to sleep mary - you seem like the energizer bunny - even he runs out of juice eventually.

sam



pacer said:


> Caught up to page 100 but need some sleep so will read more later. Sounds like I might be working all weekend, but hoping to get off around noon or 1PM. Will probably start at 4AM each morning.
> 
> Taught my 1st grade student knitting again today. She did awesome. I am so proud of her. She can't wait to show her grandma and great grandma that she is learning to knit. I brought my knitting and showed her things I was making. Great inspiration for her.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your lovely photos everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's called never fail dinner.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, dinner was a hit, I just browned the pork chops and threw in the soup with a bit of water, came out so good. First time I've made smothered pork chops, will definitely be doing that one more. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for healing energy.
Still have diarrhea but less than last night. 
Heard from GI NURSE but not Dr. YET and it is ten p.m.
Zoe and Marge healing energy to both of you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: DH does tend to have a commentary with the tv telling the people they are stupid or this or that. lolol... Not that they pay him any attention.


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, here's the sunset and was it ever early. Those of you living along the southern shores of the Great Lakes will find these cloud walls familiar. It was so pretty with the daytime blue sky, dark clouds, fluffy colored clouds. Not sure what time it was, but it was so early I didn't think it could be sunset.


beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

again - I am late to the party and everyone has gone home - guess I will do the same. see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dogs sense of smell is so much more sensitive than ours, and there have been quite a number of instances where pet dogs have detected medical conditions in their owners, even cancers, so I imagine Lucky can smell something has changed in your metabolism. And she realises that you need to be told!
> I hope your results turn out for the best; hope you are not worrying too much, but its bound to be stressful. All good wishes winging your way, and "down with the Fibro". Hugs, Lin


The Charity Hearing Dogs was involved in tests regarding detecting cancer at one point. In fact that member of staff went on to do further research in it. If I remember correctly it was to do with urine samples. In tests the dog sniffed at various ones which included cancer and non cancer , the dog was correct in sniffing out the ones that had cancer and one that did not. The dog kept going back to that one over and over. They then did tests on the person who had volunteered the sample and found the early stages of cancer. Work is still going on in the medical world with this to see if a detection screening can be of use. I know of a dog locally who is an epilepsy dog, she gives her owner advance warning that she is going to have an attack which gives her time to be in a safe place and alert someone that an attack is imminent. It really is amazing what they can do and can be trained to do, they are so willing to help, all they want is to love and please and be loved. Much better than some humans I know lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:



> and we are upset they might stop mail delivery on Saturday - but I suppose it is to be expected - most everyone has something to send mail electronically. too bad though - nothing like a hand written letter.
> 
> why are employers treating their workers like that - are there no unions in new Zealand?
> 
> sam


I was amazed when I lived in London that we had mail deliveries on Saturday and two Monday to Friday. I don't ever remember more than 1 post a day and 5 days a week only (well sometimes at Christmas they would have a Saturday delivery and 2 for a few days before Christmas).


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Re dentist for Gagesmom
quote=Angora1]Glad the first part is done and here's to a good recovery. Sleeping is good, especially at this stage.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the puzzle Seth would love it too. I will have to master it and take a picture of it for him.


If you click on change cut the easiest one could be done by Seth if he has any inderstanding of jigsaw puzzles- it is only 6 pieces! I just did todays caterpillar in 13 seconds on the 6 piece.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny thing is, Angora had not thought that one through- I guess with you and me it is so obvious because we have lived in both Hemispheres!


That certainly helps. Wonder if the place next to us (we are basically a semi detached) is cooler in summer- we have a north facing wall but there north wall is our house. However it means we have a perfect roof for solar panels whereas the neighbours wouldn't do nearly as well. Their biggest section is south facing- totally useless of course for solar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If all else fails, you just pass it amongs us all and we can all knit several rows and pass it on. :thumbup:


What fun that woudl be! A TP lace shawl. And then we could pass it around to all the weddings. (for brides or mothers).
Asked Vicky the other day if people use the lovley lace shawls for babies anymore. And as I suspected they rarely do. I said I would love to do one (only ever done one for a nephew- not even my own girls) and if she thought she would like one to let my know. But didn't sound like she would. I do want to do some like this sometime- when I find the time! Have plenty of very light weight yarn, and patterns. Just time. Maybe next year- afterall whatever I do won't need to be finsihed in ahurry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm doing that puzzle. First one I've done and I love it. Will have to give the link to the grandchildren too. Thank you!


You can sign up to get one delivered today (that is the caterpillar I just mentioned)- must go and do a slightly more complicated caterpillar! Did some of the other small numbers but they have all types so can be fun. I usually just do whatever arrives- so I can get back to KP and my knitting!. Someone here first put me onto them. Sam do you still do yours? Think Dreamweaver used to do them as well.
Rookie how is Jynx going?- haven't heard for a while


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've managed to catch up by not posting much- but seem to have got going now. And seem to be the only one here as well. Now to do the last toe on the sock and then tonight and tomorrow nights digests.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've managed to catch up by not posting much- but seem to have got going now. And seem to be the only one here as well. Now to do the last toe ont he sock and then tonight and tomorrow nights digests.


Morning Margaret, I've just got up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Margaret, I've just got up!


Morning Kate- I've still got hours to go befroe going to bed. Can I ask how you are this morning? David asks me and then laughs when I look at him and say I don't know- I haven't been up long enough. It takes a while for something as simple as how I feel to filter into my brain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, I am up to page 84. Have we heard anything about Marianne's results yet? 
So my friend is back hospital (she definately wasnt well enough to be sent home) and now she has the nasal gastric tube back in and they did a scan late this afternoon to see whats going on. She has been sweating excessively since surgery, quite a lot of fluid, low blood pressure. I havent heard results of scan yet. 
Have the heater on again tonight as its only 10c here at 7.30pm. 
Back to catching up...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I knew so many things were opposite but had not put that one together Julie. Dropped my jaw when the light bulb went on. Of course that is so and wonder why I hadn't thought of that. LOL Thanks for the education! :idea: :idea: :idea:


And apparantly our water goes down the drain the opposite way to yours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are both fabulous ladies, so I hope as many of you as possible are able to meet up with them while they are here in the US next year. I can't say enough nice things about them. They are both awesome!


Pam you are making me blush. By the way Pam is one gorgeous lady. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.

Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds like you're in for a fun day! Don't forget that you can also use google maps/satellite to see the places you might visit. I've often used it to 'look' at where people are, but ideally you need a post or zip ode.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, I will try again here... I see we have been split, I was trying to reply to some posts and it took me a while to realise it was locked and wouldnt let me.
Now I cant remember...mmm....Julie I see that I mentioned about the water down the drain being in reverse.... great minds think alike. :thumbup: 
Nana Caren.... I love the sound of the potato casserole.
Zoe.... I hope your fm flare up settles very soon.
Now back to page 1 on this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> The Charity Hearing Dogs was involved in tests regarding detecting cancer at one point. In fact that member of staff went on to do further research in it. If I remember correctly it was to do with urine samples. In tests the dog sniffed at various ones which included cancer and non cancer , the dog was correct in sniffing out the ones that had cancer and one that did not. The dog kept going back to that one over and over. They then did tests on the person who had volunteered the sample and found the early stages of cancer. Work is still going on in the medical world with this to see if a detection screening can be of use. I know of a dog locally who is an epilepsy dog, she gives her owner advance warning that she is going to have an attack which gives her time to be in a safe place and alert someone that an attack is imminent. It really is amazing what they can do and can be trained to do, they are so willing to help, all they want is to love and please and be loved. Much better than some humans I know lol


It is that wonderful capacity for unconditional loving!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That certainly helps. Wonder if the place next to us (we are basically a semi detached) is cooler in summer- we have a north facing wall but there north wall is our house. However it means we have a perfect roof for solar panels whereas the neighbours wouldn't do nearly as well. Their biggest section is south facing- totally useless of course for solar.


Which reminds me the landlord was talking of getting solar panels installed- I MUST look into that.
Just noticed we have been split!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are such a lovely colour. Hugs for you, too
> 
> And a Group Hug as well (((((((((( everyone)))))))))).


I am in on the hug. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What fun that woudl be! A TP lace shawl. And then we could pass it around to all the weddings. (for brides or mothers).
> Asked Vicky the other day if people use the lovley lace shawls for babies anymore. And as I suspected they rarely do. I said I would love to do one (only ever done one for a nephew- not even my own girls) and if she thought she would like one to let my know. But didn't sound like she would. I do want to do some like this sometime- when I find the time! Have plenty of very light weight yarn, and patterns. Just time. Maybe next year- afterall whatever I do won't need to be finsihed in ahurry.


I came home from Scotland with a lot of lace yarn- but have been stuck on other projects for a while. The most important at present being that the Kaffe Fassett design my friend wants me to knit for her, seems finally to be going ahead- we have a date at last for the little LYS (actually over the other side of the city) that suits everyone- the only being who may be inconvenienced a little being Ringo- he may have to spend the day in his run!
And getting the yarn for my guernsey workshop wound from the skeins- one good thing there, because it is chunky (and therefore non traditional) it will be quick to knit, and will become my major winter jumper. I got the first project finished earlier this week- after I have washed and blocked it I will be photo graphing it- I started from scratch, working out stitch count etc from my swatch- and being a cotton/acrylic mix is ideal for the temperamental season we are in at the moment!
The shawls are a very long term project for both the GK's who at 10 and nearly 4 wont be having sprog yet a while. Hope I live long enough to be there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am up to page 84. Have we heard anything about Marianne's results yet?
> So my friend is back hospital (she definately wasnt well enough to be sent home) and now she has the nasal gastric tube back in and they did a scan late this afternoon to see whats going on. She has been sweating excessively since surgery, quite a lot of fluid, low blood pressure. I havent heard results of scan yet.
> Have the heater on again tonight as its only 10c here at 7.30pm.
> Back to catching up...


and of course you also have the bugbear of the split!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And apparantly our water goes down the drain the opposite way to yours.


Indeed it does- I remember as a 10 year old being fascinated watching it swirling the 'wrong' way. This was also the time I was trying to sort out east and west from the sun. Harder to do than you might realise, because of the sun arcing the 'wrong' way. I was most annoyed with myself when in Sydney I got north and south muddled, but that was because I lost direction in the long tunnel from the airport out to the south west- had mistakenly thought we were heading to a northern suburb, and there was no sun to speak of the 11 days I was there (June was very cold).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.
> 
> Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


The British do such lovely gardens, sigh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I will try again here... I see we have been split, I was trying to reply to some posts and it took me a while to realise it was locked and wouldnt let me.
> Now I cant remember...mmm....Julie I see that I mentioned about the water down the drain being in reverse.... great minds think alike. :thumbup:
> Nana Caren.... I love the sound of the potato casserole.
> Zoe.... I hope your fm flare up settles very soon.
> Now back to page 1 on this one.


It can be confusing when it happens! (splits)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in on the hug. :thumbup:


And I will initiate another!

{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RE; the fireplace. Not a big deal to change it's color. Take some 600 grit sandpaper and lightly sand it all over..needed to give it tooth so the new paint will stick. Then, carefully tape off any places you don't want paint and be sure to drape and tape off the walls around it. Go to your local hardware store and get a can of spray paint that is made for fireplaces..this is very important, it must be the high temp kind. Spray the fireplace, using 2 coats lightly instead of one heavy coat. As one who restores cars, this is the standard protocol for metal. Once again, be sure that you use the specialty fireplace paint. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Have been enjoying reading all your comments tonight. Went to work and the ground had a light dusting of snow. No one had told me I could leave the thermostat on low so since the antique store had not been warmed up since Sat and it was only32 when I left for work and the inside temp was not even 50 it was cold. I had taken my heating pad and sat on that and had a quilt on me and gloves and winter boots. I couldn't take and by 2 called DH and he came and got me. Then I called the girl that works Thursdays and she said you can leave the heat on. Now they tell me. I was so cold, the hot coffee didn't even help. But will be the last week we are open so it's ok.
> Zoe, thinking about you. Take care of yourself. And hugs to everyone.


Thank goodness you can leave the heat on as I imagine it would take forever to heat up from below 50. Awwww, can just picture you there shivering with the heating pad, quilt, gloves and boots. At least you were as prepared as could be. Sorry to hear this is the last week they will be open. Didn't realize this was a seasonal job. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I should have thought more I see the same thing with our dogs sometimes. Tonight they were all laying fairly near eachother and Penny started to whine and I couldn't figure out why until I saw an almond someone had dropped on the floor. She didn't want it but she didn't want the others to have it too! Silly dog!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Interesting is a good word for it. lol. I am thinking that they went with whatever they could get cheap.
> The bedroom, I am just going to go over the ceiling with either a very thin layer of white to break it up a bit, or a very light blue, DH likes the blue so I told him I'd leave the walls. It will be the guest bedroom after we finish the basement, we are going to put the master bed and bath down there. It actually has a nice tiled mantle, but again, they painted it, so I think it's going to be an interesting solution, hopefully Barry can come up with something not tooooo labor intensive but really cool. I can't imagine anyone painting a house as shiny as this one is. lol. And they used a sprayer, which ordinarily wouldn't be a bad thing, but they just sprayed indiscriminately, over outlets, light fixtures, windows... Oh well, it's an adventure in reno, it will be the way I want it when we are done. :thumbup:
> Have a good night.


What a lot of work to do but I can't imagine the satisfaction you will be feeling when you are done. It will be fun following along with the progress. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

It is only 9.30 but I am falling asleep. Goodnight everyone... have a good Thursday if you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is only 9.30 but I am falling asleep. Goodnight everyone... have a good Thursday if you can.


And I am very nearly in Friday!- I know you won't see thia till 'tomorrow' Cathy, but sleep tight, and hope all your dreams are pleasant ones!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is only detaching arthritic spurs- and has improved tremendously recently. Nothing as serious as what Budasha, and Shirley have.


Detaching arthritic spurs. Ouch, that is no fun but it is wonderful to hear about the improvement. Not as serious but I'm sure you understand more having gone through this. Quite painful at the time I'm sure. That is good news to hear of the improvement and put a smile on my face.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That would look amazing on a wedding gown. If I start now I might have one made by the time Danyel gets married  That gives me about twenty years. :roll:


Well, maybe a veil would be smaller. It would be so beautiful though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Detaching arthritic spurs. Ouch, that is no fun but it is wonderful to hear about the improvement. Not as serious but I'm sure you understand more having gone through this. Quite painful at the time I'm sure. That is good news to hear of the improvement and put a smile on my face.


What time of day is it for you, Angora? it is 11 46 pm., here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie has dipped out at the thought of nupps- the one I know who has done exceptionally well, learning from Dragonflylace, is nrc1940, (Nadene) If you are interested, I would seriously suggest you check out DFL's 'Lace Tea Party with Dragonflylace', her introductions alone are worth it.


Hmmmm, I have done things similar with the aran knitting. You are much more expert than I am. I would just say if you don't want to do it then that's good, but the nupps must be easy if I did them before I even knew what I was doing. But we all have our own projects in mind and this one may be a long way off for me anyway, but it truly is lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> VEry pretty love the colours. No colours here tonight unless you count grey snow clouds.


I think of us as being close in distance but we aren't really weatherwise. As to the colors, Julie told me to keep angling the camera as I would take a picture and the colors wouldn't show with sunrises and sunsets. Now I change the angle of the camera until I see the colors showing up and voila.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What time of day is it for you, Angora? it is 11 46 pm., here!


6:50 am here. DH had to get up early to get in and set up the rooms for the camera person. I've been up since 5 am lying in bed. Had to get up and foot is now hurting so bad it kept me awake. Good thing is I was able to have DH get me my cuppa' so now I am lying here with the computer and heating pad and drinking my coffee.

Great news! Coffee is good for us. Don't overdo it but 2 - 3 cups a day is ok. I can't drink it after about 2pm but do love it before. I've heard this years ago that it can be healthy to have a little and they said it even helps to lift mood. If I have too much I get racy, but a nice cup or two is good for the start of the day. This was from the BBC. Of course I have my tea and other brew you told me about for later hours.

Was sorry to hear that they lost a pilot in the Australian fires. My heart goes out to the family. According to this report the fires were started by the Military accidentally with the weather being too hot and dry for them to be setting off explosives. So sad.

They also showed photos of a galaxy: Because it takes light so long to travel from the outer edge of the Universe to us, the galaxy appears as it was 13.1 billion years ago (its distance from Earth of 30 billion light-years is because the Universe is expanding).
How exciting is that!!!

Company arrives today. House is pretty much ready but I don't think I'll be able to do much with this foot. I was counting on sleeping upstairs while they were here so I wouldn't be out in the open but looks like I will be sleeping in the family room unless something greatly improves. There is another big dinner tonight and the concert. Just don't know how I will ever do it. Maybe I will get some improvement. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I think of us as being close in distance but we aren't really weatherwise. As to the colors, Julie told me to keep angling the camera as I would take a picture and the colors wouldn't show with sunrises and sunsets. Now I change the angle of the camera until I see the colors showing up and voila.


 :thumbup: Glad to be able to help! We were taught well at school how to use our cameras! I have hopes next year to get a camera with a more powerful zoom, Friday here, by 5 minutes!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So pretty. I thought I had already commented on it, but my brain has holes.


Thanks Poledra. It didn't last long. After I got in from taking it I looked out and it was already gone. So glad I had the camera charged and nearby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh my dear Angora! your body does cause you so many problems! I am so glad mine are still at the point of being able to be overcome- with a bit learning to handle the pain. I would have been hopeless as an athlete- just not into pain the way so many have to be. Do have a wonderful day with your 'company'!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Glad to be able to help! We were taught well at school how to use our cameras! I have hopes next year to get a camera with a more powerful zoom, Friday here, by 5 minutes!


I just noticed that I need to angle the computer screen too to get the colors to really show. My goodness, that could make quite a difference when choosing what color yarn to buy online.

Guess you will be getting some shut-eye soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just noticed that I need to angle the computer screen too to get the colors to really show. My goodness, that could make quite a difference when choosing what color yarn to buy online.
> 
> Guess you will be getting some shut-eye soon.


I want to check my bank balance - I am waiting for an important deposit- then I will head back to bed- my bum is telling me I have sat long enough in front of the computer!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.
> 
> Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


You take such lovely photos. My but that really is a huge leaf.

Hello and Hugs to London Girl and of course you too. How fabulous that you may be including Canada too. They were telling me you will both be at KAP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is a dream come true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for healing energy.
> Still have diarrhea but less than last night.
> Heard from GI NURSE but not Dr. YET and it is ten p.m.
> Zoe and Marge healing energy to both of you.


Good to hear from you and hope they get this straightened around soon. Has the cramping stopped. I know that is painful. Healing energy to you too. Oh dear, sounds like the doctor call didn't make it through. Maybe today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Morning Kate- I've still got hours to go befroe going to bed. Can I ask how you are this morning? David asks me and then laughs when I look at him and say I don't know- I haven't been up long enough. It takes a while for something as simple as how I feel to filter into my brain.


I know exactly what you mean! I've actually got a touch of a migraine this morning (do hope it's not rubbing off from you! :lol: ) but I never get them too badly (touch wood!) and I haven't got any disturbance in my vision with this one, just a slight headache and that nauseous feeling. It's now lunchtime and I've just come back from being sugared (like waxing, but done with a sugar type paste) so I'm a bit red on my face, but hairless! Why is it as we get older men get balder and we get hairier! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patches. It's early Thursday and I hope everyone has a great day.

Have to check and see if Caren is busy getting the Gkids to school or has posted our coffee. Mine is almost finished.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am up to page 84. Have we heard anything about Marianne's results yet?
> So my friend is back hospital (she definately wasnt well enough to be sent home) and now she has the nasal gastric tube back in and they did a scan late this afternoon to see whats going on. She has been sweating excessively since surgery, quite a lot of fluid, low blood pressure. I havent heard results of scan yet.
> Have the heater on again tonight as its only 10c here at 7.30pm.
> Back to catching up...


Hope they find out soon what's causing all this and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> The Charity Hearing Dogs was involved in tests regarding detecting cancer at one point. In fact that member of staff went on to do further research in it. If I remember correctly it was to do with urine samples. In tests the dog sniffed at various ones which included cancer and non cancer , the dog was correct in sniffing out the ones that had cancer and one that did not. The dog kept going back to that one over and over. They then did tests on the person who had volunteered the sample and found the early stages of cancer. Work is still going on in the medical world with this to see if a detection screening can be of use. I know of a dog locally who is an epilepsy dog, she gives her owner advance warning that she is going to have an attack which gives her time to be in a safe place and alert someone that an attack is imminent. It really is amazing what they can do and can be trained to do, they are so willing to help, all they want is to love and please and be loved. Much better than some humans I know lol


The bond between our pets is amazing and dogs ability to save our lives. More than one reason to have a pet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in on the hug. :thumbup:


 Me too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> You can sign up to get one delivered today (that is the caterpillar I just mentioned)- must go and do a slightly more complicated caterpillar! Did some of the other small numbers but they have all types so can be fun. I usually just do whatever arrives- so I can get back to KP and my knitting!. Someone here first put me onto them. Sam do you still do yours? Think Dreamweaver used to do them as well.
> Rookie how is Jynx going?- haven't heard for a while


Thanks. I remember when that was talked about before but didn't do it then. Will check into it.

Yes, Rookie, please say hello to Dreamweaver from me. I know she may never want to get back into posting like she used to but she put so much of herself into it. Each post was specific to what the person had knit and so intelligent. She would include comments about how it was knit, etc. She meant a lot to all of us and gave so much to us. Big Hugs to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

well the money has shown up- so all my plans for the weekend are on 'go'! I am taking a bus trip down to Hamilton I have the cash for that carefully in my wallet. My goal is to work on my own personal development- can't fight Fale's battles for him, in the circumstances- have not heard from him now for a month. I am just in contact with Fofoa, who is moving south some 15 K so I won't be able to see her much. She has to have decided to change her daughter's school. I have her mobile number but don't want to run up a huge bill on mine. I have altered my telephone provider, to try and cut costs- I love these new fangled phones but they are a luxury- and I really only use predictive text, and the useful contact file on mine- so it is silly to have $400 tied up when one is really not using it- there is a very heavy aircraft taking off- the wind has to be blowing this way- normally I don't notice them so clearly. There was a trainee pilot at Hamilton yesterday doing his first solo, but something went seriously wrong and it turned into a forced landing, he clipped a couple of other aircraft, and ended up I believe with a broken nose, injured back and considerable shock. Poor fellow. My first solo went so smoothly- had a brilliant few instructors- one who went back to Rhodesia as it was then, (Zimbabwe) when Garth Todd was PM, and the civil war was encroaching- Strath and I won the bombing competition. I just did as I was told. but we hit the spot brilliantly with our flour bomb. My drunken sot of a father completely forgot what his daughter had achieved and never told me when Strath came back to NZ on a visit about 6 years ago. Grrrrrrrr I would so have loved to have caught up with him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I want to check my bank balance - I am waiting for an important deposit- then I will head back to bed- my bum is telling me I have sat long enough in front of the computer!


Hope the deposit is in there. I will be doing the same thing next month. We have to put all these dinners on our card and then get reimbursed. This means we might have to pay them if we don't get the money from the school on time. Should be a better way. Needless to say I will be after DH to file the reimbursement forms and hope he doesn't lose the receipts. He told me he had put the check from Canada in his wallet like I asked him to do but he just said that and hadn't done it. Then when we went to the bank to deposit it he couldn't find it. Frantic race back home and searching all because it wasn't in his wallet. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I've actually got a touch of a migraine this morning (do hope it's not rubbing off from you! :lol: ) but I never get them too badly (touch wood!) and I haven't got any disturbance in my vision with this one, just a slight headache and that nauseous feeling. It's now lunchtime and I've just come back from being sugared (like waxing, but done with a sugar type paste) so I'm a bit red on my face, but hairless! Why is it as we get older men get balder and we get hairier! :roll: :lol:


It is a pain literally- I have decided to grow my beard!

ps., sorry you have the migraine!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Great news! Coffee is good for us. Don't overdo it but 2 - 3 cups a day is ok. I can't drink it after about 2pm but do love it before. I've heard this years ago that it can be healthy to have a little and they said it even helps to lift mood. If I have too much I get racy........
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 'Racy'?!! .........another word which obviously means something slightly different over here! I would translate it as sexy! :lol:
> Hope the foot improves quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope the deposit is in there. I will be doing the same thing next month. We have to put all these dinners on our card and then get reimbursed. This means we might have to pay them if we don't get the money from the school on time. Should be a better way. Needless to say I will be after DH to file the reimbursement forms and hope he doesn't lose the receipts. He told me he had put the check from Canada in his wallet like I asked him to do but he just said that and hadn't done it. Then when we went to the bank to deposit it he couldn't find it. Frantic race back home and searching all because it wasn't in his wallet. LOL


It is so important to be methodical with such things - Bronwen is brilliant at keeping her copies of things - I am a bit hap hazard- though I have a good system with my bus tickets incase I want to give feed back on a driver's performance. I have the tracking paper safe for the DGS's birthday parcel- after the performance I had last year with Postie not delivering the card to call and nearly loosing parcels as a result I pay the extra to be sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news! Coffee is good for us. Don't overdo it but 2 - 3 cups a day is ok. I can't drink it after about 2pm but do love it before. I've heard this years ago that it can be healthy to have a little and they said it even helps to lift mood. If I have too much I get racy........
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I think of us as being close in distance but we aren't really weatherwise. As to the colors, Julie told me to keep angling the camera as I would take a picture and the colors wouldn't show with sunrises and sunsets. Now I change the angle of the camera until I see the colors showing up and voila.


Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so important to be methodical with such things - Bronwen is brilliant at keeping her copies of things - I am a bit hap hazard- though I have a good system with my bus tickets incase I want to give feed back on a driver's performance. I have the tracking paper safe for the DGS's birthday parcel- after the performance I had last year with Postie not delivering the card to call and nearly loosing parcels as a result I pay the extra to be sure.


Hoping the presents arrive on time. I remember that and it was around the same time they lost a few of your packages too. Hope all goes better this year and you are tracking it so less chance of it getting lost. Won't he be delighted to get something in the mail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


I love the second one, Caren I have taken the liberty of downloading it!

ps., have sent it on to my daughter - thought she might be interested to see NY State as it is these days she has taken the family to LA, San Fran and Vegas, no idea why Vegas in particular as she would be very anti gambling! May be that was the influence of her Hubby- seeing as how it was his inheritance they were travelling on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the second one, Caren I have taken the liberty of downloading it!


Glad you like them, you are welcome to download any I post. I have taken dozens of photos of the clouds this morning. Very heavy frost this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hoping the presents arrive on time. I remember that and it was around the same time they lost a few of your packages too. Hope all goes better this year and you are tracking it so less chance of it getting lost. Won't he be delighted to get something in the mail.


It definitely was - because I had gone down for DGS's 3rd birthday. Fale had been well enough to leave looking after the two dogs. As his birthday is 8th November there is tons of time- including the holiday weekend. (this coming weekend) my next payday is 5th November but that was just not wise to leave it until then, I would have had to pay for a courier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you like them, you are welcome to download any I post. I have taken dozens of photos of the clouds this morning. Very heavy frost this morning.


What did the temperature get down to?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: DH does tend to have a commentary with the tv telling the people they are stupid or this or that. lolol... Not that they pay him any attention.


ROFLMAO!! Yes, I'll have to admit the tv usually ignores our commentary!
JUneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What did the temperature get down to?


We are up to -0.5C/ 31F it started out at -1.6C/ 29 earlier this morning A bit chilly for Sara and her three. Nice for me


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are up to -0.5C/ 31F it started out at -1.6C/ 29 earlier this morning A bit chilly for Sara and her three. Nice for me


I don't recall where Sara and her brood were living before- is the move permanent?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning ladies. Slept from the time I signed off kp last night until 7am this morning. It is 8:10am here and Gage has been on the bus and gone for about 20 minutes now. 

Wish I could post a picture right now. We woke up to snow everywhere this morning. The dog looked at me as though I was crazy when I opened the door to go outside. 

I have to work tonight and picked up a shift tomorrow night.

So hopefully I will get something on my needles today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning ladies. Slept from the time I signed off kp last night until 7am this morning. It is 8:10am here and Gage has been on the bus and gone for about 20 minutes now.
> 
> Wish I could post a picture right now. We woke up to snow everywhere this morning. The dog looked at me as though I was crazy when I opened the door to go outside.
> 
> ...


Indeed it would be good therapy to sit and knit for a while, Melody! how is that tooth that you had extracted?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend, frost every where this morning. Had to scrap off the windshield. 

Coffee and tea this morning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> My computer is doing strange things tonight. I am trying to post but it keeps disappearing. I haven't been on for a few days event though I didn't log off. I know there have been some major catastrophes in various parts of the world but I hope that all our TP friends are okay. I've been cleaning the yard in prep for the coming winter (yuk) and hope I've done everything I should. Have also spent time with DH's caregiver, who will be coming once a week to give me a breather. I injured my rotator cuff again and am certainly paying for it now. I'm going to have to do some physio to see if I can get my strength back. Would have to be my right shoulder too. Now both my shoulders are in bad shape. Never rains but it pours. Even though I'm not on every day, I do try to skim through the posts but I won't be able to read this weeks. 110 pages is more than I can handle. I still think of all of you and send healing energy and prayers to you.


Sorry to hear you're having computer problems AND shoulder problems. But glad that someone is coming in to help your DH. Yes, there's a lot to pray for in this world.
I heard this morning that they think one of the Australian fires was started by the military using live ammo for training! Doesn't make it any easier.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love that show june - so well done - and with Watson being a woman - it works - they do play off each other really well too.
> 
> sam


Yes, and tonight is Thursday so that means Elementary!!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I am doing well. There has been no pain. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have several more to have extracted so I will be able to get my false teeth. I only need a partial plate on the top.

Caren I like the Dalek Poppins, that gave me a giggle. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


Mine was always accidental too but now it is on purpose. Here is our weather and you can see how different. Blue sunny sky but still the big wall of clouds out over the lake.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So glad you are going to get a break. Maybe someday it can be more than once a week but that certainly is better than what you've been getting. Ok, right shoulder. Everyone hold up their right hands if their right shoulder is hurting. Oh dear, can't hold the hands up. Guess we have to ask that the other way around. I know you aren't alone on this one Budasha. I know about this since my second fall. Gwen is the one that knows about this big time and I believe Designer and Julie too. No doubt many others too. The only good thing about this bad thing is that you are not alone. :-( And you have trouble with both shoulders. It's a good thing they didn't tell us what it was like to get old. Now you will probably spend your break from the caregiver going to physio and the doctor. Hugs and get better soon.


Add me to that list....frozen right shoulder from rotator cuff surgery and no physio afterwards!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry to hear you're having computer problems AND shoulder problems. But glad that someone is coming in to help your DH. Yes, there's a lot to pray for in this world.
> I heard this morning that they think one of the Australian fires was started by the military using live ammo for training! Doesn't make it any easier.
> JuneK


What was even worse was it was one of the largest fires.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, here's the sunset and was it ever early. Those of you living along the southern shores of the Great Lakes will find these cloud walls familiar. It was so pretty with the daytime blue sky, dark clouds, fluffy colored clouds. Not sure what time it was, but it was so early I didn't think it could be sunset.


Beautiful....and, yes, the days are getting shorter, aren't they!?
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am doing well. There has been no pain. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have several more to have extracted so I will be able to get my false teeth. I only need a partial plate on the top.
> 
> Caren I like the Dalek Poppins, that gave me a giggle. :thumbup:


Glad you are one step closer to getting your teeth finished.

HEE HEE it did me too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I feel so sorry for anyone who has shoulder problems, especially if it is on the side you used the most. I am left Handed and have completely detatched the tendon at the top of my shoulder (main one across the top) . also arthritis so it is so darned frustrating and sore. However, it is something I am trying to learn to deal with. So I am so sorry you are having trouble with two shoulders Budasha.
> 
> I am trying to teach myself to be more right handed but it is hard after many many many years being a l00% lefty. I hope you feel much better soon.


I completely understand, Shirley. I'm right handed and the right shoulder is the one frozen. I've learned to reach for things with my left arm but still not that coordinated with the left hand. But we live with our limitations, don't we? So much more to be thankful for!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am doing well. There has been no pain. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have several more to have extracted so I will be able to get my false teeth. I only need a partial plate on the top.
> 
> Caren I like the Dalek Poppins, that gave me a giggle. :thumbup:


I am so glad to hear that, Melody! I am unable to use my false teeth because I get an overwhelming 'gagging' reflex that tends to strike when I am trying to talk- so I go about with sunken lips and a lisp now, but it is better than having to remove your teeth to be able to talk!!!!!

I too like the Mary (dalek) Poppins!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful....and, yes, the days are getting shorter, aren't they!?
> JuneK


No they are NOT ! Down here they are getting significantly LONGER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Add me to that list....frozen right shoulder from rotator cuff surgery and no physio afterwards!
> JuneK


Oh dear. Sorry to hear about that. Take it that is an old injury. Didn't realize how much of a difference physio could make.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No they are NOT ! Down here they are getting significantly LONGER!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
How quickly we forget.

Shame on me. I'm sure it is not knitting talent keeping you from noops but not caring for them?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If all else fails, you just pass it amongs us all and we can all knit several rows and pass it on. :thumbup:


That would be the best keepsake of all being worked on by all the KTP family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

the days are getting shorter here to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Mine was always accidental too but now it is on purpose. Here is our weather and you can see how different. Blue sunny sky but still the big wall of clouds out over the lake.


I know your house is a mixed blessing- but I would so love to have the space for the garden that you have!

I see frost on the grass too. We never get colour like that here! Just not cold enough!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What is this???? I'm in.    


NanaCaren said:


> That would be the best keepsake of all being worked on by all the KTP family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What was even worse was it was one of the largest fires.


I do hope there are no more deaths. So many homes lost to the fire and who knows about pets as that might not get reported.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> How quickly we forget.
> 
> Shame on me. I'm sure it is not knitting talent keeping you from noops but not caring for them?


Dragonflylace has patterns she has worked out that involve 13 stitch nupps, ie., one must manipulate all those stitches over the one you will work on the next row- and I have just not attempted it no matter how ethnic and lovely the result!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> What is this???? I'm in.


Think it is the Estonian lace. I showed a photo and Caren said she could start a wedding dress to be ready in 20 years, then it was thought it could be passed around and all do a few rows. The KTP wedding dress. If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will get you the right information.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Almost there with Skype


Yes we are, it is so nice too. I face time with the granddaughters in Canada at least once a week. They read me their speeches and such before they have to read them in front of the class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I do hope there are no more deaths. So many homes lost to the fire and who knows about pets as that might not get reported.


And worse still the innocent wild life!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dragonflylace has patterns she has worked out that involve 13 stitch nupps, ie., one must manipulate all those stitches over the one you will work on the next row- and I have just not attempted it no matter how ethnic and lovely the result!


I would. I will definitely have to check her work out. Thank you so much for making me aware.

So sorry the teeth cause a gagging reflex. I wonder if they could make the top part thinner and not going back as far. Something to think of for the future.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And worse still the innocent wild life!


Yes, that is truly horrible.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's called never fail dinner.
> 
> sam


Pork chops a hit here with all that eat meat that is. Did get a looks good from Chrissy though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Think it is the Estonian lace. I showed a photo and Caren said she could start a wedding dress to be ready in 20 years, then it was thought it could be passed around and all do a few rows. The KTP wedding dress. If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will get you the right information.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Angora


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you click on change cut the easiest one could be done by Seth if he has any inderstanding of jigsaw puzzles- it is only 6 pieces! I just did todays caterpillar in 13 seconds on the 6 piece.


Thank you I didn't know that. Next time he is here I will have to show him the puzzle. I can let Danyel do some of them too, I am sure she will love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I would. I will definitely have to check her work out. Thank you so much for making me aware.
> 
> So sorry the teeth cause a gagging reflex. I wonder if they could make the top part thinner and not going back as far. Something to think of for the future.


It is just the sort of challenge I thought you might rise to! I just can't be bothered - I have no Estonian in my family tree- and will keep to my Shetland roots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I would. I will definitely have to check her work out. Thank you so much for making me aware.
> 
> So sorry the teeth cause a gagging reflex. I wonder if they could make the top part thinner and not going back as far. Something to think of for the future.


At a cost of nearly $2,000 not a part of my future! I will just persevere with learning to conquer the lisp.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.
> 
> Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


What beautiful gardens! What kind of tree did that leaf come from, I have never seen one so large. Hope that all works out that we will all get to see you and London Girl next October!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.
> 
> Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


The garden is looking lovely in it's autumn colours. Who would that handsome lady be standing on the bridge.  hee hee
Enjoy your day planning your trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What beautiful gardens! What kind of tree did that leaf come from, I have never seen one so large. Hope that all works out that we will all get to see you and London Girl next October!


GRRRRRRRRRR Dawn you are forgetting us poor impoverished people down here I am not part of that ALL AT ALL.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Almost there with Skype


 darowil - Pat gave me that top down sweater book. last night I was sorting out stuff and there it was -
I am looking at the cardigan and have decided to use my regular cardigan pattern and figure out the tie once the sweater is finished. I like the 'knitting pure and simple #201' basic pattern that I use for all my cardi's and think I can figure out the tie after the sweater is finished.

I was given this beautful orange yarn for Christmas last year and decided yesterday that i was going start a sweater. I figure the contrasting yarn would mute the orange a bit. I love color and always have -- we shall see how this turns out.

I started the neck last night and it didn't seem to bother the shoulder -- just have to spread it over a longer time and take some breaks in between - same as the computer. You will be able to see me coming! :shock:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

off to go to wake up dh and get in gear. I have to go get my pay cheque and grab a few things from the store. See you later on.
Have a great day/night depending where you are.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.
> 
> Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


WOW quite lovely, your looking good too.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW quite lovely, your looking good too.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


She is isn't she? ! And she is slight enough to take a lovely photo. Have you had your morning coffee, Patches?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am up to page 84. Have we heard anything about Marianne's results yet?
> So my friend is back hospital (she definately wasnt well enough to be sent home) and now she has the nasal gastric tube back in and they did a scan late this afternoon to see whats going on. She has been sweating excessively since surgery, quite a lot of fluid, low blood pressure. I havent heard results of scan yet.
> Have the heater on again tonight as its only 10c here at 7.30pm.
> Back to catching up...


Have put your friend back at the top of the prayer list. Hope the drs keep her there until her problems are over!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.
> 
> Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


Lovely autumn colors....and you just shine!!! Good morning!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in on the hug. :thumbup:


Ditto :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh kate, that is funny and it does have that meaning here too. Perhaps I should have said race horse. You can't judge our language by me. :lol: :lol: :lol: I keep DH laughing by the things I say.
> The foot doesn't seem to be improving and DH just said the company is coming here first and then I am to meet him at 5:30 for the dinner and I can barely put any pressure on it at all. It never rains but it pours. So minor compared to what others are going through though. An inconvenience for sure though. Hugs.


So sorry that you're in so much pain. Even more sorry that you have to try to get around on that painful foot!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


Are you expecting snow, Caren? It looked, from the weather map, like Watertown would be getting some....and you're not that far away, are you? Although I realize that they get a LOT Of lake effect snow.
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dragonflylace has patterns she has worked out that involve 13 stitch nupps, ie., one must manipulate all those stitches over the one you will work on the next row- and I have just not attempted it no matter how ethnic and lovely the result!


English ignorance here - what are nupps?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend, frost every where this morning. Had to scrap off the windshield.
> 
> Coffee and tea this morning.


Love the pictures....lovely cup of coffee/tea, can't remember which? I'm ready for a second cup of coffee...we're not quite that cold yet!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS! Sorry, a Gwenie!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Mine was always accidental too but now it is on purpose. Here is our weather and you can see how different. Blue sunny sky but still the big wall of clouds out over the lake.


Beautiful photos!!! Thank you!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> English ignorance here - what are nupps?


darling, they are groups of stitches that you make - like a bobble really - but they have to be passed over the stitch you will work next row- if you check out what Dragonflylace is doing in her Tea Party (check search) or Estonian, Ukrainian lace are two I can think of off hand that use this technique a lot!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No they are NOT ! Down here they are getting significantly LONGER!!!!!!!!


Well, of course, they are....won't be long and we'll be dark before 5 pm....exactly the opposite of you 'down-unders'!! LoL!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I meant to tell you darowil - Pat gave me that top down sweater book. I went to the library and they had no record of it --I couldn't figure it out and so figured I had looked at it somewhere - last night I was sorting out stuff and there it was - He gave it to me for my birthday last year!
> 
> I am looking at the cardigan and have decided to use my regular cardigan pattern and figure out the tie once the sweater is finished. I like it that the book pattern has a picture of the shape of the whole thing so I am going to see how that works. It looks like you increase the width at the bottom of the ties? I like the 'knitting pure and simple #201' basic pattern that I use for all my cardi's and think I can figure out the tie after the sweater is finished. Not sure about the sleeves -- it is cold here and I like my cuffs so might make them full length. I am making one a bright orange!! with a very different tie and sleeve cuffs.
> 
> ...


Love these two yarns together. Be sure and post a picture of the finished garment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I started on yesterdays digest. And got distracted by Dees KAL of two of her shawls. I don't need to do one, but I have the right weight yarn and I want to do something like this. So I have been looking at yarn and reading and posting. Maybe I can convince myslef no for now. See what happens. And in the meantime you lot have appeared out of the wood work and added 8 pages- when really I should be going to my bed.
It is only 10 here now (maybe I should shut my window come to think of it- but I'm only realise it is cool when I go near the window. At least th eplace will be cool when the weather starts to warm up again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am up to page 84. Have we heard anything about Marianne's results yet?
> So my friend is back hospital (she definately wasnt well enough to be sent home) and now she has the nasal gastric tube back in and they did a scan late this afternoon to see whats going on. She has been sweating excessively since surgery, quite a lot of fluid, low blood pressure. I havent heard results of scan yet.
> Have the heater on again tonight as its only 10c here at 7.30pm.
> Back to catching up...


Thats not sounding good- hopefully she willsettle again npw she in hospital again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear. Sorry to hear about that. Take it that is an old injury. Didn't realize how much of a difference physio could make.


Made a difference in how I felt about my surgeon...he forgot to send me and I didn't know enough to realize I should be going! It happened about 13 yrs ago.
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend, frost every where this morning. Had to scrap off the windshield.
> 
> Coffee and tea this morning.


Love the pictures as usual. I don't envy you that frost. The weather still incredibly mild here. I've just been out doing a few errands and my car is telling me it's 19c. Long may it last!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, of course, they are....won't be long and we'll be dark before 5 pm....exactly the opposite of you 'down-unders'!! LoL!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Do you have very cold winters? We are looking forward to a long hot dry summer again- the Pohutukawa is in bloom early again- and it usually knows.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I will try again here... I see we have been split, I was trying to reply to some posts and it took me a while to realise it was locked and wouldnt let me.


It's a real pest when they spilt us mid week- it makes replying to the posts so hard. If they really have to split us I wish they would wait until the new TP has been going for a day or two so that most of us have responded.

Why is that now I know how cild it is outside I'm feeling cold? Whereas before I didn't?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love these two yarns together. Be sure and post a picture of the finished garment.


I will-- I just deleted some of the original post - I find I say way more than is necessary - so cut out some of the not too 
interesting comments. I think it might be quite a pretty cardi when it is finished. hope so anyway.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I was given this beautful orange yarn for Christmas last year and decided yesterday that i was going start a sweater. I figure the contrasting yarn would mute the orange a bit. I love color and always have -- we shall see how this turns out.

I started the neck last night and it didn't seem to bother the shoulder -- just have to spread it over a longer time and take some breaks in between - same as the computer. You will be able to see me coming! :shock:  [/quote]

I, too, love color!! I can't wait to see your orange cardigan. I know it's going to be lovely...I'm still trudging away on a sweater knitted with a fine yarn...I'll probably finish it long AFTEr cold weather is gone. And I've been breaking it up by knitting socks!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a real pest when they spilt us mid week- it makes replying to the posts so hard. If they really have to split us I wish they would wait until the new TP has been going for a day or two so that most of us have responded.
> 
> Why is that now I know how cild it is outside I'm feeling cold? Whereas before I didn't?


Mind over matter as they say!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have very cold winters? We are looking forward to a long hot dry summer again- the Pohutukawa is in bloom early again- and it usually knows.


oh, Julie -- we had a pohutakawa in our yard I loved it - another New Zealand memory. Nice to see you and the others from the TP in the book cover workshop. Bob Glory too-

If you get an opportunity could you post a picture of one?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


So nice, look cold,  but nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> oh, Julie -- we had a pohutakawa in our yard I loved it - another New Zealand memory. Nice to see you and the others from the TP in the book cover workshop. Bob Glory too-
> 
> If you get an opportunity could you post a picture of one?


I was thinking I should- I was a bit slow getting shots of the Kowhai which has now finished blooming. I must put that on the list of things to do later in the morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm, I have done things similar with the aran knitting. You are much more expert than I am. I would just say if you don't want to do it then that's good, but the nupps must be easy if I did them before I even knew what I was doing. But we all have our own projects in mind and this one may be a long way off for me anyway, but it truly is lovely.


But sometimes it helps to not know something is difficult- you just do it. Not in the same vein as nupps but I found a sock pattern and did it, realised the heel was wrong so did it right. Tried them on as went. Only once I got onto KP did I discover that socks are hard and that you can't try on cuff down socks done on dpns as you go. Of course you can- I was doing it. before I knew it couldn't be done. However it is most definitely easier to try toe-up magic loop socks on as you go.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have very cold winters? We are looking forward to a long hot dry summer again- the Pohutukawa is in bloom early again- and it usually knows.


Our winters are fairly mild compared to the mid western and northern states. Our lows might get into the 20's F. but not, too, often. And sometimes we have no snow at all. But usually at least one or two. If we get 8" of snow at a time, it's a big snowfall for us. But it usually melts within a day or two. So I think our winters are mild. The western part of the state has mountains and usually they get the snow before it gets to us...and the Gulf Stream keeps us fairly mild here at the coast!!
Hope your summer isn't too bad!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning ladies. Slept from the time I signed off kp last night until 7am this morning. It is 8:10am here and Gage has been on the bus and gone for about 20 minutes now.
> 
> Wish I could post a picture right now. We woke up to snow everywhere this morning. The dog looked at me as though I was crazy when I opened the door to go outside.
> 
> ...


And a good day to you, pray you are feeling better :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know your house is a mixed blessing- but I would so love to have the space for the garden that you have!
> 
> I see frost on the grass too. We never get colour like that here! Just not cold enough!


There's another thing I love to learn about is the colors of autumn trees in different countries. In France and Germany it was more like a Monet painting of softer colors than the brilliant ones here. Nice to learn that Julie.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend, frost every where this morning. Had to scrap off the windshield.
> 
> Coffee and tea this morning.


Beautiful coffee, have mind and your look good, too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> What is this???? I'm in.


So glad there is no pain. Miracles do happen.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> oh, Julie -- we had a pohutakawa in our yard I loved it - another New Zealand memory. Nice to see you and the others from the TP in the book cover workshop. Bob Glory too-
> 
> If you get an opportunity could you post a picture of one?


Yes, please do. The flowers are always so exotic to me! And this is a completely new one!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> At a cost of nearly $2,000 not a part of my future! I will just persevere with learning to conquer the lisp.


Yikes. At that cost I would be whittling away at them myself. LOL Wonder though if the dentist who had them made might adjust the part causing the gagging at a much lesser price. The mouth changes as one ages and it is just a thought. They have those burrs that could make the top thinner and make it not go back as far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Our winters are fairly mild compared to the mid western and northern states. Our lows might get into the 20's F. but not, too, often. And sometimes we have no snow at all. But usually at least one or two. If we get 8" of snow at a time, it's a big snowfall for us. But it usually melts within a day or two. So I think our winters are mild. The western part of the state has mountains and usually they get the snow before it gets to us...and the Gulf Stream keeps us fairly mild here at the coast!!
> Hope your summer isn't too bad!!
> JuneK


I have already started conserving water- so that Ringo is used to the routine- he likes to drink the water I am saving for the garden. I save the cold water in the hot water pipes- when I am trying to draw through the hot water- I must work out a system for the shower! I need a couple more buckets. We have cold Antarctic ocean flows around us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> There's another thing I love to learn about is the colors of autumn trees in different countries. In France and Germany it was more like a Monet painting of softer colors than the brilliant ones here. Nice to learn that Julie.


Our best colour comes from the yellow Gingko Biloba leaves - but wow does the seed stink!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful photos!!! Thank you!
> JuneK


Thanks. I wanted to compare weather with Caren. Would be funny if we all posted our morning weather across the world with photos on here. :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope it clears up totally very soon....does it only happen at night or throughout the day as well? That is very draining --- keep drinking the fluids and hope you hear from the Dr. soon.



sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for healing energy.
> Still have diarrhea but less than last night.
> Heard from GI NURSE but not Dr. YET and it is ten p.m.
> Zoe and Marge healing energy to both of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, please do. The flowers are always so exotic to me! And this is a completely new one!
> JuneK


At nearly 3 am., June it is time to hit the sack again- but I will try to get out with the camera later- I have had a lovely morning chatting to so many of you who are in sensible times of day- a good thing I don't have Fale here for that- it used to bother him a bit when I was up at night!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I've actually got a touch of a migraine this morning (do hope it's not rubbing off from you! :lol: ) but I never get them too badly (touch wood!) and I haven't got any disturbance in my vision with this one, just a slight headache and that nauseous feeling. I


I believe in sharing!
Really I do hope it clears quickly and doesn't return in a hurry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't heard from her in a while - I'll going to call her today---hope she's spending her energies in rehab getting better.



darowil said:


> You can sign up to get one delivered today (that is the caterpillar I just mentioned)- must go and do a slightly more complicated caterpillar! Did some of the other small numbers but they have all types so can be fun. I usually just do whatever arrives- so I can get back to KP and my knitting!. Someone here first put me onto them. Sam do you still do yours? Think Dreamweaver used to do them as well.
> Rookie how is Jynx going?- haven't heard for a while


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At nearly 3 am., June it is time to hit the sack again- but I will try to get out with the camera later- I have had a lovely morning chatting to so many of you who are in sensible times of day- a good thing I don't have Fale here for that- it used to bother him a bit when I was up at night!


David just laughs at me. Not that he can really say anything. He is often up at strangle hours too- but becuase he has woken up rather than not made it to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yikes. At that cost I would be whittling away at them myself. LOL Wonder though if the dentist who had them made might adjust the part causing the gagging at a much lesser price. The mouth changes as one ages and it is just a thought. They have those burrs that could make the top thinner and make it not go back as far.


I guess I could check that out- the worst is eating in public because you no longer have teeth to fill the space when you are chomping with your gums- but I like that my gums are tough enough- I can even bite through my sushi now- although I enjoy wielding my chopsticks too- always have extra Wasabi.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Mine was always accidental too but now it is on purpose. Here is our weather and you can see how different. Blue sunny sky but still the big wall of clouds out over the lake.


Lovely all the photos are lovely, really like them, so relaxing to look at. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I do hope there are no more deaths. So many homes lost to the fire and who knows about pets as that might not get reported.


A sad day, prayers needed for all the families,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


lovely clouds in the 2nd photo.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRR Dawn you are forgetting us poor impoverished people down here I am not part of that ALL AT ALL.


Sorry Julie! If wishes would all come true we ALL would be able to be together! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone! Loved all the pictures posted Caren, PurpleFi, Angora. Our fall leaves are suppose to peak within the next couple of weeks. Hope to be able to drive up to Marianne's so to see the mountain color. If I do, I'll try to remember the camera.

Shirley LOVE the cardigan you've begun. The colors are great.

Gotta go get my coffee...been fighting with the computer this morning. June loved the dog joke! We always traveled with our dog when I was growing up. He was a big German Shepard/Collie mix and a wonderful dog. VERY protective.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Mine was always accidental too but now it is on purpose. Here is our weather and you can see how different. Blue sunny sky but still the big wall of clouds out over the lake.


And your clouds are lovely- and of course autumn colours always are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorry Julie! If wishes would all come true we ALL would be able to be together! {{{hugs}}}


Thought you would understand!!! I am not always sure that people get my dead pan style of humour!!!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I will-- I just deleted some of the original post - I find I say way more than is necessary - so cut out some of the not too
> interesting comments. I think it might be quite a pretty cardi when it is finished. hope so anyway.


I think the colors will be beautiful together.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> At a cost of nearly $2,000 not a part of my future! I will just persevere with learning to conquer the lisp.


For adjustment???? WOW


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> For adjustment???? WOW


No dear that would be for a totally new set- the trouble is now my gums have toughened up- they configure quite differently!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil - Pat gave me that top down sweater book. last night I was sorting out stuff and there it was -
> I am looking at the cardigan and have decided to use my regular cardigan pattern and figure out the tie once the sweater is finished. I like the 'knitting pure and simple #201' basic pattern that I use for all my cardi's and think I can figure out the tie after the sweater is finished.
> 
> I was given this beautful orange yarn for Christmas last year and decided yesterday that i was going start a sweater. I figure the contrasting yarn would mute the orange a bit. I love color and always have -- we shall see how this turns out.
> ...


Beautiful colors, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I started on yesterdays digest. And got distracted by Dees KAL of two of her shawls. I don't need to do one, but I have the right weight yarn and I want to do something like this. So I have been looking at yarn and reading and posting. Maybe I can convince myslef no for now. See what happens. And in the meantime you lot have appeared out of the wood work and added 8 pages- when really I should be going to my bed.
> It is only 10 here now (maybe I should shut my window come to think of it- but I'm only realise it is cool when I go near the window. At least th eplace will be cool when the weather starts to warm up again.


I have been debating this myself Margaret. I have the yarn, have always loved her shawls and wanted to do one, trying to figure out if I can find the time between Christmas presents or not.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you would understand!!! I am not always sure that people get my dead pan style of humour!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is isn't she? ! And she is slight enough to take a lovely photo. Have you had your morning coffee, Patches?


Yes, and the day is a cold one, but the sun is up and bright. I love it, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL! I'm sure a lot of what dogs eat are not their suggested diet! They must have fairly tough stomachs!


Poledra65 said:


> Was making cocoa for DH earlier and was tossing marshmallows in the air for the big dog to catch, lol...He is too funny to watch, he just sits in one place and moves his head, he's about a 90-93% catch rate, the whippet is about a 35% catch rate, he'd rather just pick up the ones the big guy misses. I can't do that too much, I'm sure marshmallows are not on the suggested diet for dogs. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil - Pat gave me that top down sweater book. last night I was sorting out stuff and there it was -
> I am looking at the cardigan and have decided to use my regular cardigan pattern and figure out the tie once the sweater is finished. I like the 'knitting pure and simple #201' basic pattern that I use for all my cardi's and think I can figure out the tie after the sweater is finished.
> 
> I was given this beautful orange yarn for Christmas last year and decided yesterday that i was going start a sweater. I figure the contrasting yarn would mute the orange a bit. I love color and always have -- we shall see how this turns out.
> ...


The tie was very easy to start with- simply decrease at the beginning of each row and cast of stitches at the beginning of two rows down to the number for the neck- and no picking up stitches or sewing on after.

How funny that you already had the book.
We will see you coming- but you wear a lot of bright colours anyway so not hugely different- especially if you tone it down with the other yarn. I put most of my bright colours and eccentricity in my socks for some reason. (and did this before I made my won as well). But I tend to be a fairly sedate dresser- but look at things and think I would love to want to wear that! But can't convince myself to do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Think it is the Estonian lace. I showed a photo and Caren said she could start a wedding dress to be ready in 20 years, then it was thought it could be passed around and all do a few rows. The KTP wedding dress. If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will get you the right information.


Or was it a shawl- then anyone can wear it- well maybe not Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Yes, and the day is a cold one, but the sun is up and bright. I love it, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad for you, and also that your medical emergency turned out not to be too disastrous!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, of course, they are....won't be long and we'll be dark before 5 pm....exactly the opposite of you 'down-unders'!! LoL!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Won't be long and it will be light before 5 (am)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> LOL! I'm sure a lot of what dogs eat are not their suggested diet! They must have fairly tough stomachs!


Apparently although they are brilliant sniffers, their sense of taste does not match up. Which is just as well in some situations- Ringo has a taste for cat poo! Can't be totally vigilant over what he is sniffing for- at least he has not taken to rolling in it as some dogs are want!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Won't be long and it will be light before 5 (am)


mmmmmmm dawn is fast approaching - I must go lie down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


SIGH!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's called never fail dinner.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.
> 
> Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


Wonderful! That is one big leaf, what kind of tree was that off of?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What a lot of work to do but I can't imagine the satisfaction you will be feeling when you are done. It will be fun following along with the progress. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Should be interesting anyway.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

But, you will be there....in spirit and on Skype---



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you would understand!!! I am not always sure that people get my dead pan style of humour!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news! Coffee is good for us. Don't overdo it but 2 - 3 cups a day is ok. I can't drink it after about 2pm but do love it before. I've heard this years ago that it can be healthy to have a little and they said it even helps to lift mood. If I have too much I get racy........
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely all the photos are lovely, really like them, so relaxing to look at. :-D


Thanks Patches...You are making me think I should be outside instead of here at the computer, or at least looking out the patio doors. Guess I should start getting ready for tonight as I have a feeling it is going to take a long time to get ready and recovery time in between stages.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad for you, and also that your medical emergency turned out not to be too disastrous!


Thanks, prayer does work, :-D will be going to Dr. About new Meds, so all is good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's quite a drive from Louisville to Toronto---but both are great cities. I'm so excited to see your itinerary and please call on us for any questions.



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And your clouds are lovely- and of course autumn colours always are.


Not all that far from Caren though but totally different sky. Well, we aren't neighbors but still upstate.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmmm dawn is fast approaching - I must go lie down!


Rest well, my Sister. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


I need to win lotto so I can come over too- and as I never buy them it will take a real miracle to win lotto!
Im very envious. Only today I was thinking how nice it would be to head over there- and then maybe around the world ticket to visit the UK- so for my dreamweaving you will need to be back in time for me to visit you! (as I was talking of dreaming I realised the song Dreamweaver was on the radio hence dreamweaving).
Actually as it now almost 1am it was yesterday I was dreamweaving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you would understand!!! I am not always sure that people get my dead pan style of humour!!!!!!!


It surely is a shame. Wish we could come there and have our KAP then you would be included but then we would all be going Aaargh, Grrrrr, etc. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Patches...You are making me think I should be outside instead of here at the computer, or at least looking out the patio doors. Guess I should start getting ready for tonight as I have a feeling it is going to take a long time to get ready and recovery time in between stages.


Praying for you, girl :-D just take a moment and let nature relax you, it my help. :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yikes. At that cost I would be whittling away at them myself. LOL Wonder though if the dentist who had them made might adjust the part causing the gagging at a much lesser price. The mouth changes as one ages and it is just a thought. They have those burrs that could make the top thinner and make it not go back as far.


-------------------
(another good thing about our Health Insurance (Govt.) Pat and I just got new dentures, top and bottom and it would have cost us 3000 each for the set -- it was fully covered including followups. I have problems with gagging and she changed the shape a bit -- no problems at all -went back once because of a couple of sore spots which is to be expected. I don't even think about them now.

It is foggy and cold looking outside. However the forecast is for another nice day so this appears to be temporary. So far we haven't had even a light snow. It will come though-- :XD: :hunf: :thumbdown:

It looks like it is passing over -- things can change quickly here with our weather. It certainly feels like it is coming - oh well.

I would love to have us do an afghan - if each of us did a red heart face cloth pattern and someone joined it together -- hmmm. would make a great prize for the knitapalooza?? what do you think Gwen and all of you. I am in if it is something someone wants to do. I would offer to put it together but with me up here and my shoulder I just don't think it is a good idea. So everyone, think about it. if each of us who was interested made one or two squares - depending on how may sign up and if someone would put them together- wouldn't that be something? we could draw for it or just the get together group could draw for someone there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've posted a little and now want to say Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening to everyone. The bread never did work out yesterday...wonder if the yeast went flat. Chicken salad sandwiches with leftover chicken noodle soup from last night for tonight's dinner. 

I'm meeting up with another KP'er (JackLou) who came to the Mosaic Yarn Shop to catch up with Dawn, Kathy, Carol and I when they were here for our mini-KAP. We'll meet for coffee and then head to Hobby Lobby...I need some Styrofoam cones for filling my Christmas trees.

First of all, though, it's coffee time--just hot and black and then clean out my tables so that I can get re-organized with my projects. I'm happy the socks are done and now working on getting the first Christmas stocking done---all the while planning on casting on the pair of mittens. I feel better today, but still have conscious that I need to take the FeverFew....we must be in a low front.

Hugs and Prayers to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning ladies. Slept from the time I signed off kp last night until 7am this morning. It is 8:10am here and Gage has been on the bus and gone for about 20 minutes now.
> 
> Wish I could post a picture right now. We woke up to snow everywhere this morning. The dog looked at me as though I was crazy when I opened the door to go outside.
> 
> ...


So good that you aren't having pain, that is a good start to the process. I'm sure you will be so relieved to have the extractions all finished and in the past. 
I think winter is pretty much here. We don't have snow today, supposed to be mid 60's this week then Monday mid 40's, but fog everywhere. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I have been debating this myself Margaret. I have the yarn, have always loved her shawls and wanted to do one, trying to figure out if I can find the time between Christmas presents or not.


LOL I have the yarn for one too and never started. This is one that doesn't have the point in back. I love them without the point. (Talking about Stevieland shawls.)

Julie, I've been off on an adventure searching all the Estonian lace on here and then following links to other sites, while you are hopefully sleeping. Saw Nancy Bush interviewed and then demonstrating knitting. Then a lady who sounded Estonian showed a flower she does and you knit 3 stitches together and while 1 resulting stitch is on needle you do a yo and then go back in and knit into it again:




 The video will explain it better.

Nancy B said that the ladies in Estonia did not use charts in the old days, they just handed a sample around. Each person when they used the sample had to return it with another new pattern sample and this is how they came up with so many lovely designs. Can you imagine....when you wanted a pattern you had to look at the sample and figure out what they did. Have a feeling these ladies grew up knitting and just looked at it and knew what to do or did their own variation. So interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning afternoon/ evening from a chilly Great Bend, frost every where this morning. Had to scrap off the windshield.
> 
> Coffee and tea this morning.


Those are all great, but Dalek Poppins is a definite winner. lolol...Makes one giggle.

Here's my coffee today and my one lone little rose that bloomed yesterday. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So good that you aren't having pain, that is a good start to the process. I'm sure you will be so relieved to have the extractions all finished and in the past.
> I think winter is pretty much here. We don't have snow today, supposed to be mid 60's this week then Monday mid 40's, but fog everywhere.
> Have a great day.


What fun to see your weather too. Yes, a foggy day for you. Have a great one too. Let's see, you are a few hours earlier than we are so much more toward the beginning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are all great, but Dalek Poppins is a definite winner. lolol...Makes one giggle.
> 
> Here's my coffee today and my one lone little rose that bloomed yesterday.
> Have a great day.


A Halloween cup and a rose to go with your coffee. Perfect. I imagine my roses will be getting frost bitten all too soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Mine was always accidental too but now it is on purpose. Here is our weather and you can see how different. Blue sunny sky but still the big wall of clouds out over the lake.


Very pretty, someday I will make it to the East coast. Marla wants to go visit her mom in New Jersey sometime, so I will probably go with her and make a stop in New York City and go see a play on Broadway, but I'd love to see Upstate and the rest of New York away from the city, and New Hampshire and Main, I think most. And in the fall.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Think it is the Estonian lace. I showed a photo and Caren said she could start a wedding dress to be ready in 20 years, then it was thought it could be passed around and all do a few rows. The KTP wedding dress. If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will get you the right information.


You are correct.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil - Pat gave me that top down sweater book. last night I was sorting out stuff and there it was -
> I am looking at the cardigan and have decided to use my regular cardigan pattern and figure out the tie once the sweater is finished. I like the 'knitting pure and simple #201' basic pattern that I use for all my cardi's and think I can figure out the tie after the sweater is finished.
> 
> I was given this beautful orange yarn for Christmas last year and decided yesterday that i was going start a sweater. I figure the contrasting yarn would mute the orange a bit. I love color and always have -- we shall see how this turns out.
> ...


Oh I like that color, together they will be very pretty. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have been debating this myself Margaret. I have the yarn, have always loved her shawls and wanted to do one, trying to figure out if I can find the time between Christmas presents or not.


Wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have all this Christmas knitting thats for sure. And for the KHanfknitters exhibition. Well that needs to be finsihe din another week- and will then be used to put int he girls stockings. HAd planned to knit some for this year- but somehow don't think that will be happening. 
Vicky was talking about shawls that fit through wedding rings the other day and I said I would love to do one. But won't use my ring- I had it cut off years ago and was going to get it enlarge. But I just weatr it withthe gap still there! So maybe not good to put a very fine shawl through (extra room to fit it in, but it just might catch on the cut section.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So good that you aren't having pain, that is a good start to the process. I'm sure you will be so relieved to have the extractions all finished and in the past.
> I think winter is pretty much here. We don't have snow today, supposed to be mid 60's this week then Monday mid 40's, but fog everywhere.
> Have a great day.


Yesterday I was reminiscing about my early London memories and commenting that most of them are just childhood memories which could be anywhere. But one I remember is watching Mum all rugged up walking in the fog. It was one of the thick London Peasoupers. As I said to Maryanne this is one that is really good to have as they don't get these anymore so it is a special memory that I won't experience again. I once commented on it to Mum and she said that the only reason she was out was so she could walk in the really thick fog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> -------------------
> (another good thing about our Health Insurance (Govt.) Pat and I just got new dentures, top and bottom and it would have cost us 3000 each for the set -- it was fully covered including followups. I have problems with gagging and she changed the shape a bit -- no problems at all -went back once because of a couple of sore spots which is to be expected. I don't even think about them now.
> 
> It is foggy and cold looking outside. However the forecast is for another nice day so this appears to be temporary. So far we haven't had even a light snow. It will come though-- :XD: :hunf: :thumbdown:
> ...


Love your colors. Lovely autumn and Halloween colors. Always good to be seen, especially if you are a pedestrian.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently although they are brilliant sniffers, their sense of taste does not match up. Which is just as well in some situations- Ringo has a taste for cat poo! Can't be totally vigilant over what he is sniffing for- at least he has not taken to rolling in it as some dogs are want!


 :thumbdown: Most dogs like cat poo, unfortunately they will try raiding the cat box if they can get away with it. Marla says it has to do with the fact that cat poo has so much protein in it and the dogs go for the protein. Either way, it's a rather disgusting habit. Wickett will eat other dogs poo, but we are working on curing that little gross habit, and are having success, thankfully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> LOL I have the yarn for one too and never started. This is one that doesn't have the point in back. I love them without the point. (Talking about Stevieland shawls.)
> 
> Julie, I've been off on an adventure searching all the Estonian lace on here and then following links to other sites, while you are hopefully sleeping. Saw Nancy Bush interviewed and then demonstrating knitting. Then a lady who sounded Estonian showed a flower she does and you knit 3 stitches together and while 1 resulting stitch is on needle you do a yo and then go back in and knit into it again:
> 
> ...


Maybe you could change to one of Dees and the three of us could all be stupid together and do one of them! Stupid only in the sense of time issues.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: Most dogs like cat poo, unfortunately they will try raiding the cat box if they can get away with it. Marla says it has to do with the fact that cat poo has so much protein in it and the dogs go for the protein. Either way, it's a rather disgusting habit. Wickett will eat other dogs poo, but we are working on curing that little gross habit, and are having success, thankfully.


Ours are the same way, we keep the boxes down by the laundry machines where there is a door we keep open just enough for the cats to squeeze through. Occasionally, Trixie will squeeze through and then wont come back through, will stand there till you come by or will bark and then you have to find her. lol I have heard there is something you can get from the vet to put on cant remember know if its the dogs food or the cats food so that the dogs wont eat it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe you could change to one of Dees and the three of us could all be stupid together and do one of them! Stupid only in the sense of time issues.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, you will be there....in spirit and on Skype---


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley love the colors for your sweater.
Just got up, fed dogs, made tea. Back in bed. Still having diarrhea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What fun to see your weather too. Yes, a foggy day for you. Have a great one too. Let's see, you are a few hours earlier than we are so much more toward the beginning.


Yes, it's just 852am here.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I could check that out- the worst is eating in public because you no longer have teeth to fill the space when you are chomping with your gums- but I like that my gums are tough enough- I can even bite through my sushi now- although I enjoy wielding my chopsticks too- always have extra Wasabi.


 :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yesterday I was reminiscing about my early London memories and commenting that most of them are just childhood memories which could be anywhere. But one I remember is watching Mum all rugged up walking in the fog. It was one of the thick London Peasoupers. As I said to Maryanne this is one that is really good to have as they don't get these anymore so it is a special memory that I won't experience again. I once commented on it to Mum and she said that the only reason she was out was so she could walk in the really thick fog.


 :thumbup: One of the things I'd love to see if I ever went to London, but you are probably right, don't happen anymore. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty, someday I will make it to the East coast. Marla wants to go visit her mom in New Jersey sometime, so I will probably go with her and make a stop in New York City and go see a play on Broadway, but I'd love to see Upstate and the rest of New York away from the city, and New Hampshire and Main, I think most. And in the fall.


Oh yes, and New England is incredible in the Fall. If you had the time you could make a stop in Quebec and see the "old city" for a taste of Europe without the cost of flying there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe you could change to one of Dees and the three of us could all be stupid together and do one of them! Stupid only in the sense of time issues.


I AM going to do one of Dee's shawls, someday. I am, I am, I am. Just a matter of finding the time. I think after the New Year, maybe I'll make that my resolution.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley love the colors for your sweater.
> Just got up, fed dogs, made tea. Back in bed. Still having diarrhea.


Oh my. I would hope the doctor calls soon or if not a repeat call to them. Sure hope he/she gets on top of this soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, so I just found out that nupps aren't at all the same as what you do in aran knitting. I stayed on that site I gave the link for a few posts back and it continued to nubbs. It's all made in one stitch with yarn overs and has to be kept so loose that one would say it is messy or you can't work it in the next row. Quite lovely and quite interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ours are the same way, we keep the boxes down by the laundry machines where there is a door we keep open just enough for the cats to squeeze through. Occasionally, Trixie will squeeze through and then wont come back through, will stand there till you come by or will bark and then you have to find her. lol I have heard there is something you can get from the vet to put on cant remember know if its the dogs food or the cats food so that the dogs wont eat it.


Yes, the pet shops sell them, I know Petco has both a powder and a tablet. You give them to the animal who's poo is being eaten and it makes it taste bad coming out the other end, it takes a bit to stop the habit, but it does work. Contains capsaisin, doesn't taste bad to to animal ingesting it, only to the animal eating the poo. Buster and Mocha thought they were nifty treats every morning, Wicket did stop eating poo as much, he still will, but I have moved his food (Buster would eat his then Wickets food) and found as long as he has food available throughout the day, he is less likely to eat poo. 
The cat boxes are down in the basement, thankfully the dogs don't like to go down the stairs, Mocha will come down to find me if I'm gone very long, but he's not interested in going down bad enough to get into them. 
Don't know how it will work when we put the bedroom down there, guess the dogs just have to sleep upstairs if they don't want to come down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yesterday I was reminiscing about my early London memories and commenting that most of them are just childhood memories which could be anywhere. But one I remember is watching Mum all rugged up walking in the fog. It was one of the thick London Peasoupers. As I said to Maryanne this is one that is really good to have as they don't get these anymore so it is a special memory that I won't experience again. I once commented on it to Mum and she said that the only reason she was out was so she could walk in the really thick fog.


Didn't know they didn't get fog that thick anymore. Do you know why that is? I know they get it in Erie, Pa as I couldn't even see to find an exit to stop driving as it was so unsafe that one trip to see my mother. Got a call that she felt like she could walk out the door and not come back so I left my out-of-town company in DH's care and drove to Ohio. Little did I know it was almost me that walked out the door and never came back, but not with the intent to do such.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I AM going to do one of Dee's shawls, someday. I am, I am, I am. Just a matter of finding the time. I think after the New Year, maybe I'll make that my resolution.


Oh come on join us! It may take us a year to get them done with time restraints but at least we will be doing it together! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, and New England is incredible in the Fall. If you had the time you could make a stop in Quebec and see the "old city" for a taste of Europe without the cost of flying there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so I just found out that nupps aren't at all the same as what you do in aran knitting. I stayed on that site I gave the link for a few posts back and it continued to nubbs. It's all made in one stitch with yarn overs and has to be kept so loose that one would say it is messy or you can't work it in the next row. Quite lovely and quite interesting.


I think there is something similar to that in a scarf pattern I have you have to knit extremely loose so as to cross 5 stitches over each other in order to have a criss cross and stitches that are at least an inch long.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My son just texted me, lives in Bloomington (35 miles south) and it is snowing there! Mom and I are going down this afternoon, hope we get some! I love snow!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I AM going to do one of Dee's shawls, someday. I am, I am, I am. Just a matter of finding the time. I think after the New Year, maybe I'll make that my resolution.


Her shawls are wonderful. I have read a lot about them and it sounds as if they are very doable.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my. I would hope the doctor calls soon or if not a repeat call to them. Sure hope he/she gets on top of this soon.


Sassifras -- make sure you are drinking lots of fluids. YOu don't want to get de hydrated - ask me how I know. Take care of yourself. Have you tried immodium? It works quickly and stops it cold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My son just texted me, lives in Bloomington (35 miles south) and it is snowing there! Mom and I are going down this afternoon, hope we get some! I love snow!!! :mrgreen:


Have fun and stay safe!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh come on join us! It may take us a year to get them done with time restraints but at least we will be doing it together! lol


I'm game. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pam you are making me blush. By the way Pam is one gorgeous lady. :thumbup:


And now you are making me blush!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sassifras -- make sure you are drinking lots of fluids. YOu don't want to get de hydrated - ask me how I know. Take care of yourself. Have you tried immodium? It works quickly and stops it cold.


Yes immodium sure does stop it cold! When I used it during chemo took the doctors recommended dosage (2 tabs) and I was then stopped up for a week! I tend to be sensitive to all meds though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it is a beautiful autumnal day. London Girl is coming over today and my dining table is covered with books and maps of the US and Canada.
> 
> Here are some photos from Saville Garden where we went yesterday....


What wonderful photos!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: One of the things I'd love to see if I ever went to London, but you are probably right, don't happen anymore. :thumbdown:


You're right - we don't get them any more due to much stricter smokeless fuel regulations, particularly in towns. If you have an open fire there are very strict rules about what you can and cannot burn. The last time I was in thick fog was about 25/30 years ago. I was out on 5th November - bonfire night. The smoke from the bonfires made the fog even worse. I was driving along a road I knew really well and just had no idea where I was! Quite frightening!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> You're right - we don't get them any more due to much stricter smokeless fuel regulations, particularly in towns. If you have an open fire there are very strict rules about what you can and cannot burn. The last time I was in thick fog was about 25/30 years ago. I was out on 5th November - bonfire night. The smoke from the bonfires made the fog even worse. I was driving along a road I knew really well and just had no idea where I was! Quite frightening!


That would be frightening. So it was more Smog than Fog? Was afraid of that. Oh well, I guess there are so many more things to see.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm game. :thumbup:


YAY!!! I still am not sure which one I want to start with Edwina or Elizabeth. Im thinking Elizabeth, Dee says Edwina is a bit simpler, and has written instructions not just charted. I am learning charts. Am waiting to hear back about my yarn choice also. I just find solid colors boring I guess and always pick variegated/self striping (or should there be two ps? so my yarn isnt taking off its colors, lol) or tonal


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

A good one from my radio station. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> YAY!!! I still am not sure which one I want to start with Edwina or Elizabeth. Im thinking Elizabeth, Dee says Edwina is a bit simpler, and has written instructions not just charted. I am learning charts. Am waiting to hear back about my yarn choice also. I just find solid colors boring I guess and always pick variegated/self striping (or should there be two ps? so my yarn isnt taking off its colors, lol) or tonal


Hmmmm... I'm not sure, I have a pink fingering yarn that is handpaint that I'm thinking I may use, but I'm not sure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be frightening. So it was more Smog than Fog? Was afraid of that. Oh well, I guess there are so many more things to see.


And much nicer things!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes immodium sure does stop it cold! When I used it during chemo took the doctors recommended dosage (2 tabs) and I was then stopped up for a week! I tend to be sensitive to all meds though.


I have immodium in our house all the time. It works so quickly and helps avoid getting weak. Don't take two at once - try one and then see if you need another one or the same thing will happen that happened with puplover.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> But sometimes it helps to not know something is difficult- you just do it.
> I agree there. I saw a pattern for a pretty sweater several years ago, followed it and only when I joined KP did I realise it was difficult as it was entrelac, and lots of people have problems with it. Wish I still had that pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, you will be there....in spirit and on Skype---


Yes but last time Skype came on my busiest day-my Sunday! No offense intended Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks, prayer does work, :-D will be going to Dr. About new Meds, so all is good.


We do realise, Patches your sincere belief in prayer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Rest well, my Sister. :-D


I got an hour lying down - but this is our usual time to get up so Ringo has his new sausage- he is now eating possum- maybe he will get his own back one day on the cats next door!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


Beautiful photos. We've got fog here again today. We've had a temperature inversion going on for about a week and a half which means we've had fog almost all day every day. It's getting really tiresome. Supposedly it should begin going away by Sunday or Monday. We can hope!  But at least it's not raining which will probably be next as it's that time of the year for us to be getting lots of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It surely is a shame. Wish we could come there and have our KAP then you would be included but then we would all be going Aaargh, Grrrrr, etc. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: One of the things I'd love to see if I ever went to London, but you are probably right, don't happen anymore. :thumbdown:


Simply banning coal fires had a huge impact I believe. (as I don't have auto correct on I can't blame that- but I tried not once but twice to have cola fires! )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Mine was always accidental too but now it is on purpose. Here is our weather and you can see how different. Blue sunny sky but still the big wall of clouds out over the lake.


More beautiful photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> -------------------
> (another good thing about our Health Insurance (Govt.) Pat and I just got new dentures, top and bottom and it would have cost us 3000 each for the set -- it was fully covered including followups. I have problems with gagging and she changed the shape a bit -- no problems at all -went back once because of a couple of sore spots which is to be expected. I don't even think about them now.
> 
> It is foggy and cold looking outside. However the forecast is for another nice day so this appears to be temporary. So far we haven't had even a light snow. It will come though-- :XD: :hunf: :thumbdown:
> ...


I could ORDER some red heart from my friendly supplier- Gabrielle in BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA! in about a year's time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So good that you aren't having pain, that is a good start to the process. I'm sure you will be so relieved to have the extractions all finished and in the past.
> I think winter is pretty much here. We don't have snow today, supposed to be mid 60's this week then Monday mid 40's, but fog everywhere.
> Have a great day.


wow, I see what you mean about fog!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil - Pat gave me that top down sweater book. last night I was sorting out stuff and there it was -
> I am looking at the cardigan and have decided to use my regular cardigan pattern and figure out the tie once the sweater is finished. I like the 'knitting pure and simple #201' basic pattern that I use for all my cardi's and think I can figure out the tie after the sweater is finished.
> 
> I was given this beautful orange yarn for Christmas last year and decided yesterday that i was going start a sweater. I figure the contrasting yarn would mute the orange a bit. I love color and always have -- we shall see how this turns out.
> ...


I think it's going to look great. I like the contrasting yarn you chose.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I AM going to do one of Dee's shawls, someday. I am, I am, I am. Just a matter of finding the time. I think after the New Year, maybe I'll make that my resolution.


Well you can come and join us on the Elizabeth or Edwina as well! The Edwina is the one I really like (actually I like them both just the Edwina appeals more). Be stupid with us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> LOL I have the yarn for one too and never started. This is one that doesn't have the point in back. I love them without the point. (Talking about Stevieland shawls.)
> 
> Julie, I've been off on an adventure searching all the Estonian lace on here and then following links to other sites, while you are hopefully sleeping. Saw Nancy Bush interviewed and then demonstrating knitting. Then a lady who sounded Estonian showed a flower she does and you knit 3 stitches together and while 1 resulting stitch is on needle you do a yo and then go back in and knit into it again:
> 
> ...


thanks so much Angora- part of my problem has been that DFL is a charts lady, where as I like my written instructions- I am going to bookmark this!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh come on join us! It may take us a year to get them done with time restraints but at least we will be doing it together! lol


It would be fun to have a few of us doing them together- and yes I would be expecting it to take a long time. Doubt if I would be using it by our next winter- just maybe spring i.e 12 months time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I need to win lotto so I can come over too- and as I never buy them it will take a real miracle to win lotto!
> Im very envious. Only today I was thinking how nice it would be to head over there- and then maybe around the world ticket to visit the UK- so for my dreamweaving you will need to be back in time for me to visit you! (as I was talking of dreaming I realised the song Dreamweaver was on the radio hence dreamweaving).
> Actually as it now almost 1am it was yesterday I was dreamweaving.


And I would be in the same situation! (needing the Lotto win- and never buying the tickets)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A good one from my radio station. lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: Most dogs like cat poo, unfortunately they will try raiding the cat box if they can get away with it. Marla says it has to do with the fact that cat poo has so much protein in it and the dogs go for the protein. Either way, it's a rather disgusting habit. Wickett will eat other dogs poo, but we are working on curing that little gross habit, and are having success, thankfully.


I am so glad to hear that Wicket may be starting to reform that little bit of behaviour- not his fault poor puppy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> YAY!!! I still am not sure which one I want to start with Edwina or Elizabeth. Im thinking Elizabeth, Dee says Edwina is a bit simpler, and has written instructions not just charted. I am learning charts. Am waiting to hear back about my yarn choice also. I just find solid colors boring I guess and always pick variegated/self striping (or should there be two ps? so my yarn isnt taking off its colors, lol) or tonal


Your yarn idea is a fingering and doesn't she say Elizabeth is not suitable for fingering? 
Dee has dared to live her own life instead of hanging around just to answer our questions. Mind you if I was being sensible I would be asleep and so not even notice her absence.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ;-) Well, at least you have dinner and dessert.


Yes, and it was tasty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks so much Angora- part of my problem has been that DFL is a charts lady, where as I like my written instructions- I am going to bookmark this!


Well Dees Edwina (bought alone not in the ebook) has both charts and written. And the Edwina is one of the two in the KAL (and can be done in a 4 ply if you want, otherwise a 2 ply). Or her Ashton is designed to help people learn to read and follow charts. And for charts are really helpful as you can see more easilly what you should be doing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as DH has just gone to the loo I might go to bed while he is awake so I don't disturb him. so see you all in the morning (well later this morning).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ours are the same way, we keep the boxes down by the laundry machines where there is a door we keep open just enough for the cats to squeeze through. Occasionally, Trixie will squeeze through and then wont come back through, will stand there till you come by or will bark and then you have to find her. lol I have heard there is something you can get from the vet to put on cant remember know if its the dogs food or the cats food so that the dogs wont eat it.


Bugger! (an allowable expression in NZ) I just lost a long reply- hit the space bar and it just vanished! I was saying that we are unlikely to have that problem because Ringo is so obsessive about cats -I would not be prepared to put a kitten through desensitising him. It was hard enough teaching him to like Rufus- at times I just about despaired of the two of them- Rufus naturally was jealous of having to share his family, but Ringo was just obnoxious- although he came up only two days after his mum was run over- and I think the little fellow was in shock- he certainly was terrified of trucks- who is to say that a puppy of 5 months is not aware of what has happened when they have witnessed their mum die- and the grief this caused his then human...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Dees Edwina (bought alone not in the ebook) has both charts and written. And the Edwina is one of the two in the KAL (and can be done in a 4 ply if you want, otherwise a 2 ply). Or her Ashton is designed to help people learn to read and follow charts. And for charts are really helpful as you can see more easilly what you should be doing.


speak for yourself Margaret! I find charts of lace VVVVVVV difficult- I prefer to work from my swatch once I have got that sorted.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have been debating this myself Margaret. I have the yarn, have always loved her shawls and wanted to do one, trying to figure out if I can find the time between Christmas presents or not.


I, too, am having that debate with myself. I'm at least going to read what's being posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley love the colors for your sweater.
> Just got up, fed dogs, made tea. Back in bed. Still having diarrhea.


so sorry to hear that you are poorly again! One gets so washed out with this particular problem (no pun intended)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


So glad you two are getting started on your plans!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so I just found out that nupps aren't at all the same as what you do in aran knitting. I stayed on that site I gave the link for a few posts back and it continued to nubbs. It's all made in one stitch with yarn overs and has to be kept so loose that one would say it is messy or you can't work it in the next row. Quite lovely and quite interesting.


sorry obviously did not explain well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Didn't know they didn't get fog that thick anymore. Do you know why that is? I know they get it in Erie, Pa as I couldn't even see to find an exit to stop driving as it was so unsafe that one trip to see my mother. Got a call that she felt like she could walk out the door and not come back so I left my out-of-town company in DH's care and drove to Ohio. Little did I know it was almost me that walked out the door and never came back, but not with the intent to do such.


they no longer burn the high sulphur coals


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So good that you aren't having pain, that is a good start to the process. I'm sure you will be so relieved to have the extractions all finished and in the past.
> I think winter is pretty much here. We don't have snow today, supposed to be mid 60's this week then Monday mid 40's, but fog everywhere.
> Have a great day.


That's the way it's looked here for the past week and a half.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > But sometimes it helps to not know something is difficult- you just do it.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Simply banning coal fires had a huge impact I believe. (as I don't have auto correct on I can't blame that- but I tried not once but twice to have cola fires! )


oh groan to auto spell check!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no....I hoped ending that particular med would help stop it....probably nothing else you can do except try to stay hydrated until you hear from the doctors....prayers and gentle hugs.



sassafras123 said:


> Shirley love the colors for your sweater.
> Just got up, fed dogs, made tea. Back in bed. Still having diarrhea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We were in London last year in early October and we walked from the train station to my brother's flat...it was through alleys and brick paved pedestrian ways through a tented market area and it was very foggy and misty at about 11:00 pm. Probably not as thick as it was back during coal-burning days...but it sure felt like we were in the middle of a UK production of Jack the Ripper---especially when we passed by the Clink Prison Museum!! Was very glad that my brother was there to guide us---anyone around us could hear the thumpity thump of the rollers on our pull suitcase as we made our way over the cobbled walk ways. Empty canvas tents (Borroughs Market) that stretch an entire block and a back alley are very spooky in the middle of the night. I loved the area by daylight, but was always apprehensive when we walked through there later in the evenings.



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: One of the things I'd love to see if I ever went to London, but you are probably right, don't happen anymore. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm in....one stitch at a time.



Pup lover said:


> Oh come on join us! It may take us a year to get them done with time restraints but at least we will be doing it together! lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Snow in Springfield too....just heard from DH...I love the first few snowfalls, but then I've had enough.



Pup lover said:


> My son just texted me, lives in Bloomington (35 miles south) and it is snowing there! Mom and I are going down this afternoon, hope we get some! I love snow!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be frightening. So it was more Smog than Fog? Was afraid of that. Oh well, I guess there are so many more things to see.


In that case, it is good you don't have it! Ours is fog from the lake. Figured yours was from the ocean, so thanks for explaining.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> A good one from my radio station. lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Simply banning coal fires had a huge impact I believe. (as I don't have auto correct on I can't blame that- but I tried not once but twice to have cola fires! )


Now that's a new one....burn right through anything and smells good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> More beautiful photos!


Aww thanks Miss Pam. Just Caren and me giving a weather comparison for our area. Well, we aren't next door but....still amazing how different the weather is a few hours away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks so much Angora- part of my problem has been that DFL is a charts lady, where as I like my written instructions- I am going to bookmark this!


I just learned how to transfer written into charts, not sure how hard it would be to transfer charts into written. Well, I'm sure there are enough out there that are written to keep one busy. I didn't like charts at all when I started but now I am starting to like them more and more and after that course with JC Briar and getting her book on charts from the library, I can see how it is a visual of how the knitting looks and one can see if the knitting is lining up as it should be going along. Sure took some getting used to though but good to keep my brain cells active.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Aww thanks Miss Pam. Just Caren and me giving a weather comparison for our area. Well, we aren't next door but....still amazing how different the weather is a few hours away.


It is, isn't it?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your yarn idea is a fingering and doesn't she say Elizabeth is not suitable for fingering?
> Dee has dared to live her own life instead of hanging around just to answer our questions. Mind you if I was being sensible I would be asleep and so not even notice her absence.


lol go to bed! I will let you know what I end up buying and which one I decide to do!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I, too, am having that debate with myself. I'm at least going to read what's being posted.


We have three from here so far, join us Miss Pam!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in....one stitch at a time.


YAY!!! Another one, what yarn are going to use and which shawl?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Are you expecting snow, Caren? It looked, from the weather map, like Watertown would be getting some....and you're not that far away, are you? Although I realize that they get a LOT Of lake effect snow.
> JuneK


We are expecting snow the next three days. No not that far from Watertown at all. If you look up Fort Drum I'm closer to it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At nearly 3 am., June it is time to hit the sack again- but I will try to get out with the camera later- I have had a lovely morning chatting to so many of you who are in sensible times of day- a good thing I don't have Fale here for that- it used to bother him a bit when I was up at night!


There is an advantage to living alone as much as you miss your Fale. My daughter always closes her bedroom door when she goes to bed so if I stay up late, my light doesn't bother her and neither does the tv. 
June


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the pet shops sell them, I know Petco has both a powder and a tablet. You give them to the animal who's poo is being eaten and it makes it taste bad coming out the other end, it takes a bit to stop the habit, but it does work. Contains capsaisin, doesn't taste bad to to animal ingesting it, only to the animal eating the poo. Buster and Mocha thought they were nifty treats every morning, Wicket did stop eating poo as much, he still will, but I have moved his food (Buster would eat his then Wickets food) and found as long as he has food available throughout the day, he is less likely to eat poo.
> The cat boxes are down in the basement, thankfully the dogs don't like to go down the stairs, Mocha will come down to find me if I'm gone very long, but he's not interested in going down bad enough to get into them.
> Don't know how it will work when we put the bedroom down there, guess the dogs just have to sleep upstairs if they don't want to come down.


When I worked for the vet, she recommended meat tenderizer (Adolph's brand?) but it was rather tedious to watch for poo and run out and sprinkle the powder on before 'anyone' has a chance to eat it. Supposed to be something in there that dogs don't like...just a thought...cheap experiment to try, anyway.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have immodium in our house all the time. It works so quickly and helps avoid getting weak. Don't take two at once - try one and then see if you need another one or the same thing will happen that happened with puplover.


They have chewables that work even faster now and don't taste all that horrible - of course you can swallow them whole as they dissolve fast


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Everyone! Loved all the pictures posted Caren, PurpleFi, Angora. Our fall leaves are suppose to peak within the next couple of weeks. Hope to be able to drive up to Marianne's so to see the mountain color. If I do, I'll try to remember the camera.
> 
> Shirley LOVE the cardigan you've begun. The colors are great.
> 
> Gotta go get my coffee...been fighting with the computer this morning. June loved the dog joke! We always traveled with our dog when I was growing up. He was a big German Shepard/Collie mix and a wonderful dog. VERY protective.


Good to hear from you, Gwen...sorry your computer is acting up.
Have you heard from Marianne whether she's gotten the results from her tests? If I remember, the dr said he should know something in about a week.
Hope you're managing to get your strength back so you can comfortably drive to see her soon.
HUgs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


Your trip sounds very exciting. When I was traveling, half the fun was the planning. Now I'd much rather stay at home. Perhaps if my health were better, my feet would still 'itch'!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! I'm getting a slow start today. I'm trying to get some cleaning done, without much success...I keep getting side-tracked - lol! 

Pie turned out great so before I scrub the kitchen floor, I think I will divide up the remaining pumpkin puree (I always make a mess in the kitchen) and THEN scrub the floor  

I hope to get some knitting done today...I'm starting to have withdrawals...two whole days with no knitting - ack!

Hope you all have a great day/evening/whatever time it is for you


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So good that you aren't having pain, that is a good start to the process. I'm sure you will be so relieved to have the extractions all finished and in the past.
> I think winter is pretty much here. We don't have snow today, supposed to be mid 60's this week then Monday mid 40's, but fog everywhere.
> Have a great day.


Very foggy...hope you didn't have to go out and drive in it!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the pictures as usual. I don't envy you that frost. The weather still incredibly mild here. I've just been out doing a few errands and my car is telling me it's 19c. Long may it last!


I love this type of weather, cooler weather suites me best. Is 19c pretty warm for this time of year.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are all great, but Dalek Poppins is a definite winner. lolol...Makes one giggle.
> 
> Here's my coffee today and my one lone little rose that bloomed yesterday.
> Have a great day.


Your little rose just does not want to give up, does it!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: Most dogs like cat poo, unfortunately they will try raiding the cat box if they can get away with it. Marla says it has to do with the fact that cat poo has so much protein in it and the dogs go for the protein. Either way, it's a rather disgusting habit. Wickett will eat other dogs poo, but we are working on curing that little gross habit, and are having success, thankfully.


Dogs are definitely not choosy about what they eat!!! Sometimes I think the nastier it is, the better they like it!

juneK


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> YAY!!! Another one, what yarn are going to use and which shawl?


I'm in, too! . Still deciding on which pattern and the yarn. Need to do a swatch with some yarn I have here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love this type of weather, cooler weather suites me best. Is 19c pretty warm for this time of year.


It does me, too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just learned how to transfer written into charts, not sure how hard it would be to transfer charts into written. Well, I'm sure there are enough out there that are written to keep one busy. I didn't like charts at all when I started but now I am starting to like them more and more and after that course with JC Briar and getting her book on charts from the library, I can see how it is a visual of how the knitting looks and one can see if the knitting is lining up as it should be going along. Sure took some getting used to though but good to keep my brain cells active.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> There is an advantage to living alone as much as you miss your Fale. My daughter always closes her bedroom door when she goes to bed so if I stay up late, my light doesn't bother her and neither does the tv.
> June


That is true! One has to compromise in any relationship. God Bless!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


I'm so sorry. It really hurts when someone we love is so mean to us and especially in public....he needs to get his act together!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


That does not sound like a good thing to be coping with, especially in public. I will be thinking positive thoughts for you dear Melody.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I hate to paint him in a bad light but today is just out of the ordinary. I am actually quite mad at him right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I hate to paint him in a bad light but today is just out of the ordinary. I am actually quite mad at him right now.


God Bless!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> So nice, look cold,  but nice.


It was a bit chilly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No dear that would be for a totally new set- the trouble is now my gums have toughened up- they configure quite differently!


Could you possibly look into a relining and some filing down? I need a new liner myself as it's been ten years now but keep putting it off, so maybe I am not the best person to advise!



RookieRetiree said:


> But, you will be there....in spirit and on Skype---


As I shall be there in spirit--even being in the same country, the KAP is pretty far from here.



darowil said:


> Maybe you could change to one of Dees and the three of us could all be stupid together and do one of them! Stupid only in the sense of time issues.


I have done Dee's Ashton and have Edwina started but it has been in the bag for a while now...really need to get through some of the other things on my list and get back to it. I have a gorgeous alpaca/silk laceweight for it in a sort of dusky sky blue. It's for me, though, so it may be quite a while. Little Miss S needs winter clothes, so I am looking at baby sets at the moment and want to get at least one knitted (will likely send my son a gift card to buy her other things too).

I've done nupps a few times but I am very, very slow at it.

Heavy fog here is very rare but when I lived in KY, it was at times zero visibility. It's quite eerie and one doesn't want to have to drive in it!



jknappva said:


> There is an advantage to living alone as much as you miss your Fale. My daughter always closes her bedroom door when she goes to bed so if I stay up late, my light doesn't bother her and neither does the tv.
> June


I realized reading through some of the posts that I have never lived alone--went from my parents to husband and then with children and now Bub (and youngest DD, of course, who I *hope* will be home for good next week).

Gagesmom, hang in there...I have a feeling you're right and it's NOT about you. I hope hugs & apologies are in your near future and he settles himself.

My laptop is still out of commission--got the hard drive but don't have the software yet to fix it. Sigh. Well, it should be here soon, I think. This old desktop is slower than slow, but at least it works!

I hope to be more active next week; it's just coming on a tough few days right now and I don't feel much like talking, but I'll be back. The sweater has one sleeve and I don't have enough yarn to finish so had to order more and hope the dye lot won't be different enough to be noticeable (I do have a few grams of the original lot to mix with it). We shall see.

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies...June, Julie and Sorlenna.  

Off I go to get ready for work.

Check in with all of you tonight.

Have a great day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> A good one from my radio station. lol


 :shock: WHAT!!!!!!!!!
LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna- your idea of getting some sort of re-lining might be the way to go (for my dentures) I will have to discuss it with the dentist. I had better pay off my current advance first, though. (I got the advance to check out what the problem was with my eyesight)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


so glad you will be able to make it to KAP, it is a lot of fun. Will be nice to meet you in person.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's the way it's looked here for the past week and a half.


Nice avatar, beautiful


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer--I love that tweedy yarn with the orange too--beautiful combination. Look forward to seeing the finished cardigan


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> so glad you will be able to make it to KAP, it is a lot of fun. Will be nice to meet you in person.


We are looking forward to it. Had a good day sorting out what we are going to do, where and when. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Not all that far from Caren though but totally different sky. Well, we aren't neighbors but still upstate.


Very different skies, we are about 3 hours from each other. A friend of mine about 10 miles from me had snow this morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna- your idea of getting some sort of re-lining might be the way to go (for my dentures) I will have to discuss it with the dentist. I had better pay off my current advance first, though. (I got the advance to check out what the problem was with my eyesight)


Eyes are also an issue for me! I do have to make it a point to save up to get the yearly exam--which is also why I have put off seeing about the teeth (they are not causing problems, but it is something I need to have done).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


Hang in there, it's only a season.  I pray when you come home he will have a smile just for you. BIG HUG, Sis.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So good that you aren't having pain, that is a good start to the process. I'm sure you will be so relieved to have the extractions all finished and in the past.
> I think winter is pretty much here. We don't have snow today, supposed to be mid 60's this week then Monday mid 40's, but fog everywhere.
> Have a great day.


Looks a bit spooky


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are all great, but Dalek Poppins is a definite winner. lolol...Makes one giggle.
> 
> Here's my coffee today and my one lone little rose that bloomed yesterday.
> Have a great day.


Love your coffee cup and the rose is lovely. No roses left here I do have tomato blossoms and a few little flowers that came up in one of the empty pots.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this....hope his mood is better by the time you get home. Hope he doesn't take it out on Gage. Sending hugs.



gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sasafrass--I don't know what your new meds are, but some antibiotics kill all the good bacteria in your gut and cause symptoms including diarrhea. Eating a good yogurt with live culture can be helpful. Ask your doc about it. I also just read about some meds, statins, I think, that seem to cause the C-Diff infection which is very hard to treat and causes a lot of digestive problems including diarrhea.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry. It really hurts when someone we love is so mean to us and especially in public....he needs to get his act together!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I completely agree!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gage's mom
I hope he sorts himself out and apologises properly to you. There is no call for that behaviour at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


Yaaaa, another answered prayer!!!!!

Let her know that we are praying for her and her family, special prayers for DH andMom, miss her so much. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I'm getting a slow start today. I'm trying to get some cleaning done, without much success...I keep getting side-tracked - lol!
> 
> Pie turned out great so before I scrub the kitchen floor, I think I will divide up the remaining pumpkin puree (I always make a mess in the kitchen) and THEN scrub the floor
> 
> ...


I could almost smell the pie all the way here. I'm sure it was delicious. Funny thing about cleaning and getting distracted. LOL Ask me how I know....I did learn from Dowager on KP how not to do that so when I have company I can forge straight ahead, but when no company is coming I love getting distracted.

My friend just called and she dropped her husband off at the school and he put our address in for her and now she is clear over on the other side in a suburb about 16 miles out of the city and she can't get my address to pull up so fortunately I heard her phone call and didn't get to it on time but called her back and was able to help her. I'm almost as far out on the other side of the city. Too bad that had to happen. I offered to drive over and we could leave my car at my son's and come back here together but she insisted on trying to get here on her own. She said it's a good thing she has a sense of humor. She thought she was going the wrong way but knew that GPS's often take you a round about way but get you there. Well not if DH puts in the wrong thing. Sure will be glad to see her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love this type of weather, cooler weather suites me best. Is 19c pretty warm for this time of year.


My favorite is high 70's with sun. Those are perfect days for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


Oh my goodness. He'd better get his ladder out because he is going to be in a pretty deep hole. You are anything but that and you know it and doing amazing for just having an extraction. I would not be able to push that aside or ever forget it, but that's me. I certainly could be called that as I've gained weight and have no energy but if DH ever said that to me, well I won't say as you seem to be handling it much better than I would. He truly has an angel for a wife.

You are right. The stress is awful with moving. So sorry this is happening dear and I hope you soon find the right place and have your teeth all fixed. A lot going on at the same time for sure. You are rather amazing at how you are handling it all and I hope you can keep it up but seems like he wants to stir the pot and have you be just as upset as him. You deserve some hugs. I know I would be so angry but a counselor would handle it with conversation, such as that really hurt me when you said that and we are both stressed out about moving, but there are rules and no name calling is allowed. Well maybe a counselor wouldn't handle it that way, but that's what I was imagining.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I hate to paint him in a bad light but today is just out of the ordinary. I am actually quite mad at him right now.


You are safe on here and someone has to be able to talk with people about things. You are safe here and he can't hear you talking with us like he could with a friend on the phone as you get some support, which you need right now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I realized reading through some of the posts that I have never lived alone--went from my parents to husband and then with children and now Bub (and youngest DD, of course, who I *hope* will be home for good next week).
> 
> Gagesmom, hang in there...I have a feeling you're right and it's NOT about you. I hope hugs & apologies are in your near future and he settles himself.
> 
> ...


Great to see you and Hugs and Blessing for you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna- your idea of getting some sort of re-lining might be the way to go (for my dentures) I will have to discuss it with the dentist. I had better pay off my current advance first, though. (I got the advance to check out what the problem was with my eyesight)


Do you have National Health Insurance in New Zealand? I thought things would be covered where you are. Sounds like you are more like the States.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Great to see you and Hugs and Blessing for you too.


Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A good one from my radio station. lol


lol thanks for the chuckle :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


So glad to hear she is ok. I'm actually glad she is taking care of herself and sad to hear she still has all the worries with her Mom and now also her DH. Life sure isn't easy, but so glad she is making some progress now toward recovery. Such a beautiful and lovely lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Do you have National Health Insurance in New Zealand? I thought things would be covered where you are. Sounds like you are more like the States.


No teeth have been taken off, years ago- don't recall when, how or why. We have to pay full price.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!


You are so welcome. I know not having enough yarn to finish is so frustrating and then not knowing how the new yarn will be. Also the computer frustrations. Grrrrrr or is it Aaaargh? LOL Always such a pleasure to hear from you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 18 october '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208630-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209950-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 4 October '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205326-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209951-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming your way angora - could you beg off from dinner tonight - think it is good to stay off the foot.

sam



Angora1 said:


> 6:50 am here. DH had to get up early to get in and set up the rooms for the camera person. I've been up since 5 am lying in bed. Had to get up and foot is now hurting so bad it kept me awake. Good thing is I was able to have DH get me my cuppa' so now I am lying here with the computer and heating pad and drinking my coffee.
> 
> Great news! Coffee is good for us. Don't overdo it but 2 - 3 cups a day is ok. I can't drink it after about 2pm but do love it before. I've heard this years ago that it can be healthy to have a little and they said it even helps to lift mood. If I have too much I get racy, but a nice cup or two is good for the start of the day. This was from the BBC. Of course I have my tea and other brew you told me about for later hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guess where I have been most of the day? you guessed it - snuggled under the duvet sleeping away - finally up midafternoon and into the shower - don't need to get into this habit - too hard to break.

cold - 44° - sunny but not enough of off set the temperature - at least we haven't had the snowy/rain mix they were calling for. 

it's going to make for a cold evening tomorrow night for the football game - glad I don't need to be out for it.

the farmers have been out in the fields taking advantage of the dry weather - think gary's dad is just about finished. earlier when it was so wet they were worried about getting the crops in before it froze.

think Heidi has had one morning she has had to scrape the windshield to take the boys to school - not too bad for this time of year.

I need to start reading - 

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all that hair has to go somewhere.

sam



KateB said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I've actually got a touch of a migraine this morning (do hope it's not rubbing off from you! :lol: ) but I never get them too badly (touch wood!) and I haven't got any disturbance in my vision with this one, just a slight headache and that nauseous feeling. It's now lunchtime and I've just come back from being sugared (like waxing, but done with a sugar type paste) so I'm a bit red on my face, but hairless! Why is it as we get older men get balder and we get hairier! :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures caren - that is what our sky looked like yesterday.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes the angle of the camera does make a difference. I can take photos and sometimes don't realize I've changed the angle until I am looking at them on the computer. Slightly different angles not done on purpose. Clouds this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No teeth have been taken off, years ago- don't recall when, how or why. We have to pay full price.


Well that's just plain rotten. It is rather important and not just a looks thing. Our dental covers less and less now too. Hardly anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be watching.

sam



jknappva said:


> Yes, and tonight is Thursday so that means Elementary!!
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My company is finally here. She found her way but had to use the smart phone.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Designer--I love that tweedy yarn with the orange too--beautiful combination. Look forward to seeing the finished cardigan


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Yaaaa, another answered prayer!!!!!
> 
> Let her know that we are praying for her and her family, special prayers for DH andMom, miss her so much. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they taking responsibility for it? our military would probably put a spin doctor on it and try to convince everyone it was not their fault - they rarely if ever admit to anything.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What was even worse was it was one of the largest fires.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, our company live outside Cleve. Ohio and they had 4 in. of snow today. Some schools were cancelled. Roads were bad till they got past Erie, Pa. We are north and it was sunny here most of the day. Guess they brought the clouds with them. They figured it would be worse here but it wasn't.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a nupp?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Dragonflylace has patterns she has worked out that involve 13 stitch nupps, ie., one must manipulate all those stitches over the one you will work on the next row- and I have just not attempted it no matter how ethnic and lovely the result!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, i think Angora said it best. You as a sweetheart and no one deserves that kind of treatment.
Thank you for suggestion on Imodium, just spoke with NURSE who said I could use it. Don't know why I didn't't think of it myself. May have to up prednisone to 30 if not better by tomorrow.
Finished diagonal band for teal hat and it doesn't't look like I'll have enough yarn. Have some purple yarn I can use,for stripes.
Rookie, thank you for update on Jynx. So happy for her.
I would love to do lace shawl together but not til after Christmas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would definitely have to watch that being done a few times - I know the rudiments of making a bobble - have never tried it - the part I don't understand is passing it over the stitch you will work next row.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> darling, they are groups of stitches that you make - like a bobble really - but they have to be passed over the stitch you will work next row- if you check out what Dragonflylace is doing in her Tea Party (check search) or Estonian, Ukrainian lace are two I can think of off hand that use this technique a lot!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you ladies...June, Julie and Sorlenna.
> 
> Off I go to get ready for work.
> 
> ...


I hope you have a good night at work...that might off-set the lousy day Greg gave you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I used my nail file oh part of my uppers because they were digging in - you just file - try them on - file a little more - etc - until you have them how you want them.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Yikes. At that cost I would be whittling away at them myself. LOL Wonder though if the dentist who had them made might adjust the part causing the gagging at a much lesser price. The mouth changes as one ages and it is just a thought. They have those burrs that could make the top thinner and make it not go back as far.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your coffee cup and the rose is lovely. No roses left here I do have tomato blossoms and a few little flowers that came up in one of the empty pots.


What a nice surprise to get flowers volunteering!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


Thanks for the update on Jynx!! That's wonderful news...hope her medical issues are behind her. Will keep her, her DH and Mom in my prayers!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news purplefi - what a great addition you and London girl will make.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. London Girl and I have had a nice lunch (with wine!!!!!) and are getting to grips with our visit to the USA next year. It looks like we will be able to get to the KAP in October as we think we may now drive fromn Louisville to Toronto. The bus and train seemed to take forever and if we flew we would miss you. Our route is slowly coming together, we are both getting so excited. Heavens knows what we shall be like in 11 months time!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well that's just plain rotten. It is rather important and not just a looks thing. Our dental covers less and less now too. Hardly anything.


I was forced to have the extractions so they could go ahead with the operation for the prolapse/hernia (?) [rectocele] Children are covered till about 16 I think it is- and I had my two enrolled with a top notch dentist in Christchurch- because I had first encountered him at the Otago Dental School- and he was the top student in his year. Just could not afford for dental work for myself, until the pain got unbearable and I could go to the emergency 'pain clinic ' at the hospital.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay for Jynx! May she mend even faster & better now that she's home!



thewren said:


> I would definitely have to watch that being done a few times - I know the rudiments of making a bobble - have never tried it - the part I don't understand is passing it over the stitch you will work next row.
> 
> sam


Sam, the nupps I made required one to make several stitches in a stitch or yarnover in one row (increasing by several) and then working them back down to one in the next row, going back to the original count. They were a bit fiddly and time-consuming (I think the ones I did had 7 sts into 1). I seem to recall it asked for k7tog (!) but I just slipped them all onto the right needle, put the working yarn over, and slipped all the stitches off over the working yarn. I definitely need more practice at it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - I love your pumpkin cup - how great is that.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Those are all great, but Dalek Poppins is a definite winner. lolol...Makes one giggle.
> 
> Here's my coffee today and my one lone little rose that bloomed yesterday.
> Have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they taking responsibility for it? our military would probably put a spin doctor on it and try to convince everyone it was not their fault - they rarely if ever admit to anything.
> 
> sam


To be honest Sam I have lost track- I know they took an awfully long time to own up to the fact that it might have been their live ammunition! Someone like Nicho would know better as it is her part of the world!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could ORDER some red heart from my friendly supplier- Gabrielle in BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA! in about a year's time.


It wouldn't have to be that yarn. Any worsted? just a thought though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a nupp?
> 
> sam


the nupps are the little lumps, or 'clumps', that you can see in the design.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My favorite is high 70's with sun. Those are perfect days for me.


I am most comfortable high 60's top


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It wouldn't have to be that yarn. Any worsted? just a thought though.


We don't see a lot of worsted weight here- DK (8 ply), Aran weight (12 ply), Chunky (whatever ply that is) darowil probably knows better than me- she is more into being able to buy yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the update on Jynx!! That's wonderful news...hope her medical issues are behind her. Will keep her, her DH and Mom in my prayers!
> JuneK


Rookie, a ditto from me- Dreamweaver is some spunky lady- never forgotten her tales of her flying exploits! (She is a fully qualified small aircraft pilot I believe- unlike me who is still only Student level)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yay for Jynx! May she mend even faster & better now that she's home!
> 
> Sam, the nupps I made required one to make several stitches in a stitch or yarnover in one row (increasing by several) and then working them back down to one in the next row, going back to the original count. They were a bit fiddly and time-consuming (I think the ones I did had 7 sts into 1). I seem to recall it asked for k7tog (!) but I just slipped them all onto the right needle, put the working yarn over, and slipped all the stitches off over the working yarn. I definitely need more practice at it!


some of Dragonflylace's designs call for nupps of 13, Nadene (nrc1940) has made a beautiful shawl/scarf using this design element.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

None taken!


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes but last time Skype came on my busiest day-my Sunday! No offense intended Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to check with my brother in Cleveland to see how much they got.



Angora1 said:


> Ok, our company live outside Cleve. Ohio and they had 4 in. of snow today. Some schools were cancelled. Roads were bad till they got past Erie, Pa. We are north and it was sunny here most of the day. Guess they brought the clouds with them. They figured it would be worse here but it wasn't.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We don't see a lot of worsted weight here- DK (8 ply), Aran weight (12 ply), Chunky (whatever ply that is) darowil probably knows better than me- she is more into being able to buy yarn.


Correct me if I am wrong but I think our worsted is on the same general size as aran weight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just spoke to Marianne and no word yet June. She said if she doesn't hear by around 3 pm tomorrow (Fri.) she may call them. I keep telling myself no news is good news....



jknappva said:


> Good to hear from you, Gwen...sorry your computer is acting up.
> Have you heard from Marianne whether she's gotten the results from her tests? If I remember, the dr said he should know something in about a week.
> Hope you're managing to get your strength back so you can comfortably drive to see her soon.
> HUgs,
> JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just seen on the news we have a storm heading our way, due sometime Monday, so is my new tv, and the new bloke from the estate agents. Just hope they don't all arrive at once! 
Love the orange and tweed together. I recently bought myself a fine knit orange cardigan, and a black and white one. Very nice but more spring/summer or evening wear really. My friend Val and I saw them in a shop window and she Made me buy them. Honestly, she even went to the sales girl and asked for my size, I tried them and next thing I knew I had bought them. Mind you, I did the same to her a few weeks ago with a blouse she liked.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll gladly come poke him with my needles! {{{{HUGS}}}}



gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping the prayers coming -- Jynx made special note to ask about Marianne so be sure you let her know that Jynx is thinking of her. I'd be so anxious if I was her to know what's going on.



Gweniepooh said:


> Just spoke to Marianne and no word yet June. She said if she doesn't hear by around 3 pm tomorrow (Fri.) she may call them. I keep telling myself no news is good news....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> None taken!


Glad of that!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gagesmom
Just remind him that you, and your friends are very talented in the use of sharp,pointy sticks!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll gladly come poke him with my needles! {{{{HUGS}}}}


Me to! Hope he's in a better frame of mind when you get home. You shouldn't have to put up with that. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think our worsted is on the same general size as aran weight.


darowil would probably know!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HOORAY!!! Thanks for the wonderful report! Prayers will continue and include DH & mom for sure.


RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Just seen on the news we have a storm heading our way, due sometime Monday, so is my new tv, and the new bloke from the estate agents. Just hope they don't all arrive at once!
> Love the orange and tweed together. I recently bought myself a fine knit orange cardigan, and a black and white one. Very nice but more spring/summer or evening wear really. My friend Val and I saw them in a shop window and she Made me buy them. Honestly, she even went to the sales girl and asked for my size, I tried them and next thing I knew I had bought them. Mind you, I did the same to her a few weeks ago with a blouse she liked.


That would be just the sort of thing that happens to me - to have all three arrive at the same time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures Julie. Why does neighbor want to cut down the tree?



Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rearranged the living room today and did a bit of grocery shopping...all with DD's help of course. Now I have a LOT of "stuff" to sort through and sort and store somewhere...oh well, it will be a bit here and there tomorrow...worn out now. 
Have got to go fix dinner for DH and myself now. Will check back in later...tata!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures caren - that is what our sky looked like yesterday.
> 
> sam


 Thank you.. The clouds have been looking more and more like snow clouds everyday. We got very wet snow and rain off and on all day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My company is finally here. She found her way but had to use the smart phone.


Glad your company made it safely even if it was a bit later than planned.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a nice surprise to get flowers volunteering!
> JuneK


Yes it was a nice surprise. I will leave it inside over the winter, will make a nice addition to the colour in the back room.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with London Girl and we are getting our ideas a bit more sorted. We are not going to do all of America in one visit so we will start in Indiana, work our way up to Defiance, across to Canada and then to Boston. Taking about three weeks. And travelling by plane, car, train, coach and possible a boat trip as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Photos from closer to home


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a nupp?
> 
> sam


How to knit a nupp.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photos from closer to home


Lovely photos Julie. Sending you loads of hugs xxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


The flowers on the trees are beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely pictures Julie. Why does neighbor want to cut down the tree?


she is Samoan and constantly out sweeping away the leaves- that is why she wants rid of it- because Anna immediately nextdoor badgered so about her tree- and got that one totally cut down- In my opinion it could have been saved and was around three hundred years old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos Julie. Sending you loads of hugs xxx


Thought you might appreciate the colours!!!!! Hugs for you!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful Purple Fi!! I plan on going and I will be looking forward to meeting you!


Miss Pam said:


> So glad you two are getting started on your plans!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Caren, how are you? Have you heard of a company called Caravan.com based in Chicago that do coach tours. We have found an 8 day coach tour of New England that sounds quite good and wondered if you or anyone in the US had heard of them. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might appreciate the colours!!!!! Hugs for you!


Yes I did, such pretty flowers, not heard of it here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The flowers on the trees are beautiful.


They are very tiny, compared with the size of the trees- but that is typical of our flowering trees- unless the garden centres have hybridised the species- as they have with the Fuchsia- which are native to NZ and Chile.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wonderful Purple Fi!! I plan on going and I will be looking forward to meeting you!


We are so looking forward to coming and meeting everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did, such pretty flowers, not heard of it here.


So many would not grow well in Britain- just too cold- and then of course they can remain stunted, if they do survive.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Julie! I have an orange tree and a key Lime tree that I grew from seed several years ago and I put them in pots and bring them in for Winter I wish they would flower and get fruit but so far, nothing, just leaves they're pretty trees though.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Martha Washington plants are geraniums also known as regal geraniums. They have lots of different colors in their flowers. They are very easy to grow. Julie, your Martha Washington geraniums are very pretty!! Zoe 
http://www.examiner.com/article/martha-washington-geraniums-rich-beautiful-and-easy-to-grow


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Martha Washington plants are geraniums also known as regal geraniums. They have lots of different colors in their flowers. They are very easy to grow. Julie, your Martha Washington geraniums are very pretty!! Zoe
> http://www.examiner.com/article/martha-washington-geraniums-rich-beautiful-and-easy-to-grow


Thanks for the info Zoe, they do look like our perinnial geraniums.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Beautiful pictures Julie! I have an orange tree and a key Lime tree that I grew from seed several years ago and I put them in pots and bring them in for Winter I wish they would flower and get fruit but so far, nothing, just leaves they're pretty trees though.


The problem might be that they are grown from seed- most fruiting ones I am aware of are grafted onto a stronger 'rooting' stock.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now to dream about visiting America next year. :thumbup: Night night and hugs to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the info Zoe, they do look like our perinnial geraniums.


Check out Pelargonium as well!

ps., sleep well!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Watching the videos especially the second one really made me want to try lace knitting. Is it hard to do I probably wouldn't do to well with the tensioning.


5mmdpns said:


> How to knit a nupp.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Just seen on the news we have a storm heading our way, due sometime Monday, so is my new tv, and the new bloke from the estate agents. Just hope they don't all arrive at once!
> Love the orange and tweed together. I recently bought myself a fine knit orange cardigan, and a black and white one. Very nice but more spring/summer or evening wear really. My friend Val and I saw them in a shop window and she Made me buy them. Honestly, she even went to the sales girl and asked for my size, I tried them and next thing I knew I had bought them. Mind you, I did the same to her a few weeks ago with a blouse she liked.


I read about the storm this morning. Everyone arriving at once is never a good thing. Fingers crossed they show up at different times. 
My daughter makes me buy clothes all the time. She will pick out my size and say just try it on. Next thing I know it is in the bag and I'm leaving the store with it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That's probably it then. At least I enjoy the tree, it's leaves are nice and shiny green. Even though it still small it has pretty bark some of it is striped on the trunk.


Lurker 2 said:


> The problem might be that they are grown from seed- most fruiting ones I am aware of are grafted onto a stronger 'rooting' stock.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And multiply each of us by 2 as we'll have one in each hand!



martina said:


> Gagesmom
> Just remind him that you, and your friends are very talented in the use of sharp,pointy sticks!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still 10 pages behind and I feel like I have been reading forever! Did have over 50 to catch up. 

Nice pix, everyone. Love the cloud ones. Daralene, you are getting really handy with that camera.

Drove from Columbus, OH to Gaffney, SC last night and took the short route. Thank goodness most of it was four lane, but the last 100 was two lane through the mountains. Made for an interesting drive and kept me alert. Got to delivery point around 1:15 am. Finally was able to get to sleep around 3. Up late this morning with a nap around 1. Didn't think I would get a load, but have one for 10:30 tonight from Spartanburg to Charleston. Delivers when I get there or by 3:30 am. 

Worked on the blue hat. Got it to the point of ribbing and put it on a longer cable to see how big it is. Big! So did the ribbing on size 4s (rest on 8s) and it did help. Still a bit loose so may run some elastic thread through it. My niece can wear it slouched or fold the ribbing up and wear it like a beanie. I need to weave in ends and then I will get a pic. Have to crochet around the thumb holes of the mitts and then another Christmas present done.

This is getting long, so I will end by saying that I hope everyone is doing well. Healing thoughts to all who need them. Prayers for all who may be in danger due to fires and such. 

Shirley, the afghan squares sound like a fun idea. Lets see if it flies.

Off to get hot water for miso soup. See you all later. Only on page 31 so need to do more reading.

OH Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....be sure you are still taking care of yourself...you're so busy doing for others. Be kind to yourself and sit down or go to bed when you're worn out!! Wish I could send you some of my chicken noodle vegetable soup from last night so you wouldn't have to cook.



Gweniepooh said:


> Rearranged the living room today and did a bit of grocery shopping...all with DD's help of course. Now I have a LOT of "stuff" to sort through and sort and store somewhere...oh well, it will be a bit here and there tomorrow...worn out now.
> Have got to go fix dinner for DH and myself now. Will check back in later...tata!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Where will you be flying into? Illinois is fairly close by Indiana so if you're anywhere near my area, just know you have a place to stay.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with London Girl and we are getting our ideas a bit more sorted. We are not going to do all of America in one visit so we will start in Indiana, work our way up to Defiance, across to Canada and then to Boston. Taking about three weeks. And travelling by plane, car, train, coach and possible a boat trip as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so good to see the new green growth in your area just as ours is heading to the dormant stage....keep the photos coming--it lifts my spirits when I see the bright colors and the different species of flowers/trees, etc.



PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos Julie. Sending you loads of hugs xxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with London Girl and we are getting our ideas a bit more sorted. We are not going to do all of America in one visit so we will start in Indiana, work our way up to Defiance, across to Canada and then to Boston. Taking about three weeks. And travelling by plane, car, train, coach and possible a boat trip as well.


Sounds like your plans are coming together nicely. the three weeks will fly by, or that is how it was when I was in London.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photos from closer to home


What beautiful flowers so nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, we're looking forward to meeting you!!



PurpleFi said:


> We are so looking forward to coming and meeting everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bugger! (an allowable expression in NZ)


Perfectly allowable here as well.
We had a wondeful ad over here which used the term- very few if anyone objected to it. My mother who hates any form of swearing loved the ads (not that she would actually use the word herself). Used the ads in the UK and I believe they were quickly pulled. Toyota should simply have sent them to you clearly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I, too, am having that debate with myself. I'm at least going to read what's being posted.


Now just reading it is dangerous- thats all I started out doing and I strongly suspect that is not all I will up doing. Afterall I can't waste the time I spent last night looking at my light weight yarns can I?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were in London last year in early October and we walked from the train station to my brother's flat...it was through alleys and brick paved pedestrian ways through a tented market area and it was very foggy and misty at about 11:00 pm. Probably not as thick as it was back during coal-burning days...but it sure felt like we were in the middle of a UK production of Jack the Ripper---especially when we passed by the Clink Prison Museum!! Was very glad that my brother was there to guide us---anyone around us could hear the thumpity thump of the rollers on our pull suitcase as we made our way over the cobbled walk ways. Empty canvas tents (Borroughs Market) that stretch an entire block and a back alley are very spooky in the middle of the night. I loved the area by daylight, but was always apprehensive when we walked through there later in the evenings.


 I once followed a walk in a book at dusk on a foggy evening in London- the walk following in Jack the Rippers footsteps. So yes I know just what you mean about the atmosphere. Creepy but it sure made it a memorable wlak.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, how are you? Have you heard of a company called Caravan.com based in Chicago that do coach tours. We have found an 8 day coach tour of New England that sounds quite good and wondered if you or anyone in the US had heard of them. x


I am pretty good. Getting the last bits of things together for the Punkin Chunkin. I have a couple friends that have taken tours through Caravan, they enjoyed it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


WOW!!!!!! Great eye candy, lovely photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now to dream about visiting America next year. :thumbup: Night night and hugs to everyone.


Good night, pleasant dreams. 
Hugs back to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I hate to paint him in a bad light but today is just out of the ordinary. I am actually quite mad at him right now.


As it is so out of character maybe he is isn't coping nearly as well as you thought- if it continues you may need to look at seeing if you can get him to the doctor- that behaviour needs to be addressed. And the two responses I would be likely to use (yelling or sulking) are not appropriate ways. He also needs to be told how you feel about it- but not at the time, neither of you are likely to be responsive to doing it wisely. Maybe between you you can work out what is going on. And of course you are less able than normal to put up with these insults.
As you said he might be feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just spoke to Marianne and no word yet June. She said if she doesn't hear by around 3 pm tomorrow (Fri.) she may call them. I keep telling myself no news is good news....


I know how she feels one part wants to know and the other ......, but it's OK, because we are praying and claiming the healing. We are with you all the way Sis. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


Wonderful news. Thanks Rookie for letting us know.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> We are so looking forward to coming and meeting everyone.


And we are looking forward to meeting both of you. What a full agenda you will have during those 3 weeks. So glad that you are able to fit in KAP into that schedule. Will mini-me be coming along?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with London Girl and we are getting our ideas a bit more sorted. We are not going to do all of America in one visit so we will start in Indiana, work our way up to Defiance, across to Canada and then to Boston. Taking about three weeks. And travelling by plane, car, train, coach and possible a boat trip as well.


Lovely avatar, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Vegemite. 90 today. 








And kids still sing this song


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photos from closer to home


Oh my!!! Just beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> How to knit a nupp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We don't see a lot of worsted weight here- DK (8 ply), Aran weight (12 ply), Chunky (whatever ply that is) darowil probably knows better than me- she is more into being able to buy yarn.


8 ply is out norm for the heavier yarns (which is around 10 ply). I normally simply use 8 ply for a worsted or Aran pattern (both of which are around our 10 ply-you were correct Shirley) but we don't get much of this weight. Can't really work out the heavier yarns as they seem to overlap in terms but we use 12 ply more often than 10 and 12 seems to be a bulky. According to my chart Chunky is the UK term for US Bulky. 14 ply is Super Bulky or Super CHunky according to my chart. But I'm not sure that this larger weights don't all get mixed up.
Last night I posted this on the Elizabetha and Edwina KAL for small weights. Not that these are what we have been discussing but why not add it here.
1 ply is cobweb
2 ply is lace weight
3ply is I guess the heavier laces. 
4ply is fingering/ sock weight
5ply is sport/heavier sock weights (think it is sport in the UK too 5 ply in Australia/NZ)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now to dream about visiting America next year. :thumbup: Night night and hugs to everyone.


Rest well :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the report of good progress Jynx is making. Hope she continues to get better every day. What a lot she's been through!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got back from the beagle's walk and found Julie's beautiful pictures..what a shame if they harm that beautiful tree. Thanks for the pictures. I have never seen nor heard of your beautiful trees before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What beautiful flowers so nice.


Anna next door has a proverbial green thumb- they are all shared! oh but the lemon tree belongs to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Perfectly allowable here as well.
> We had a wondeful ad over here which used the term- very few if anyone objected to it. My mother who hates any form of swearing loved the ads (not that she would actually use the word herself). Used the ads in the UK and I believe they were quickly pulled. Toyota should simply have sent them to you clearly.


was that the one where it ends up with the sheep dog uttering it through pursed lips-? He was a very clever dog- unfortunately dead several years now- died quite young!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just got back from the beagle's walk and found Julie's beautiful pictures..what a shame if they harm that beautiful tree. Thanks for the pictures. I have never seen nor heard of your beautiful trees before.


The one that got the 'chop' was even more beautiful, and frequented by a pair of 'Tui' (parson birds)- they used to chortle away they were so happy to be there- sadly Anna did not care - she was more concerned about 'having' to sweep the leaves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW!!!!!! Great eye candy, lovely photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Thanks for sharing. :-D


Thank you Patches!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Oh my!!! Just beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


and again, thank you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great pictures, Julie. I don't know about Monday, but the rain is pouring and the wind is howling here now. I hate the strong winds as it keeps me awake when it is like this, just too noisy for me to go to sleep. My prayers to all needing them. Great news on the recovery too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great pictures, Julie. I don't know about Monday, but the rain is pouring and the wind is howling here now. I hate the strong winds as it keeps me awake when it is like this, just too noisy for me to go to sleep.


I worry about roofs holding firm, and other silly niggles when the wind is up to gale force- we have had winds around 140 K in the Wellington, Masterton area today. (nearly 87 miles)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Martha Washington plants are geraniums also known as regal geraniums. They have lots of different colors in their flowers. They are very easy to grow. Julie, your Martha Washington geraniums are very pretty!! Zoe
> http://www.examiner.com/article/martha-washington-geraniums-rich-beautiful-and-easy-to-grow


so thats why they looked like geraniums!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> so thats why they looked like geraniums!


sorry it was so obvious to me I forgot to mention that fact!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just reading for a bit tonight, but body is too tired to stay awake any longer. Shirley, I love the idea of doing a couple of squares for an afghan. Let me know if that is a project that we decide to work on. 

Gwen...praying for Marianne and you. I bet you will be sore tomorrow from all of your activities.

Gagesmom...sorry to hear that Greg is taking his frustration out on you. You know that what he said was not true as we know how hard you work on getting ready for the move and still keep Greg and Gage happy. Just know that you are wrapped in our support.

We had snow, rain and sunshine today. What a mix of weather. Will need to wake up early in case I need to clear the car. Matthew and I went out to dinner tonight to celebrate my birthday and when I got home my oldest son called to wish me a happy birthday as well. I love my boys. Oldest asked his boss if he could take his break at a time that he could call while I was still awake. He is so thoughtful. So I am working the whole weekend, although Sunday will only be for 5 hours. I will be super busy this whole weekend.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It's been fairly windy here the last few days with the skies getting darker. Today we woke up to some snow and as the day progressed it got heavier. Mostly melted now, not so pretty. I'm sure we'll get more!Your pictures are so beautiful I hope you post more.


Lurker 2 said:


> I worry about roofs holding firm, and other silly niggles when the wind is up to gale force- we have had winds around 140 K in the Wellington, Masterton area today. (nearly 87 miles)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopfully your sons' birthday wishes will keep you lifted up for your busy weekend. Add my happy Birthday wishes too!!!


pacer said:


> Just reading for a bit tonight, but body is too tired to stay awake any longer. Shirley, I love the idea of doing a couple of squares for an afghan. Let me know if that is a project that we decide to work on.
> 
> Gwen...praying for Marianne and you. I bet you will be sore tomorrow from all of your activities.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where am I supposed to be looking for these?

sam



darowil said:


> Well you can come and join us on the Elizabeth or Edwina as well! The Edwina is the one I really like (actually I like them both just the Edwina appeals more). Be stupid with us!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, and it was tasty


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar purplefil.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> We are looking forward to it. Had a good day sorting out what we are going to do, where and when. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anna next door has a proverbial green thumb- they are all shared! oh but the lemon tree belongs to me!


I was wondering who's the lemon tree was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to all three.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> was that the one where it ends up with the sheep dog uttering it through pursed lips-? He was a very clever dog- unfortunately dead several years now- died quite young!


One of them yes. Seems you did get them.
Started looking them up and it seems that they may have orginated in NZ with more controversy than here. Wonder if the success of the ads helped withthe acceptance of the word over there?
Can't find my favourite.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that seems like such a waste - it is a beautiful tree - maybe he could just cut the dead parts out. It certainly will leave a bare spot. what is his reasoning for cutting it down?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where am I supposed to be looking for these?
> 
> sam


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-9.html#4178218 this is what has got a number of us planning on starting something that we don't have the time for! At least I have the yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds exciting purplefi - what are you to see in Indiana?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with London Girl and we are getting our ideas a bit more sorted. We are not going to do all of America in one visit so we will start in Indiana, work our way up to Defiance, across to Canada and then to Boston. Taking about three weeks. And travelling by plane, car, train, coach and possible a boat trip as well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


Mel so sorry DH is taking it out on you!! Hopefully he will realize it on his own. In the meantime, you are none of those things! {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the Martha Washington is a geranium - isn't it?

love the birds of paradise growing in the wild - beautiful.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Photos from closer to home


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear you had a good birthday...sorry I missed it to wish you A Very Happy Birthday!!!



pacer said:


> Just reading for a bit tonight, but body is too tired to stay awake any longer. Shirley, I love the idea of doing a couple of squares for an afghan. Let me know if that is a project that we decide to work on.
> 
> Gwen...praying for Marianne and you. I bet you will be sore tomorrow from all of your activities.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone it is 9:30pm here. Have a load of laundry in the washer and waiting to go downstairs and switch it.

I wish I could say that Gregs mood has improved but I don't really think it has. Although he is keeping it to himself. I told him I don't want to hear anything from him if it is mean, insulting or otherwise. Only if he was nice and respectful would I talk to him. He has just been very quiet as he knows I am truly p***ed off with him.

Julie your pictures are fantastic. All the bright colors, wish I was there.

Shirley I would love to get in on the knit squares thing. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

As you should be.....hope he realizes how mean-spirited he's been and apologizes....and flowers would also be a nice gesture.



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 9:30pm here. Have a load of laundry in the washer and waiting to go downstairs and switch it.
> 
> I wish I could say that Gregs mood has improved but I don't really think it has. Although he is keeping it to himself. I told him I don't want to hear anything from him if it is mean, insulting or otherwise. Only if he was nice and respectful would I talk to him. He has just been very quiet as he knows I am truly p***ed off with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I realized reading through some of the posts that I have never lived alone
> 
> I hope to be more active next week; it's just coming on a tough few days right now and I don't feel much like talking, but I'll be back. The sweater has one sleeve and I don't have enough yarn to finish so had to order more and hope the dye lot won't be different enough to be noticeable (I do have a few grams of the original lot to mix with it). We shall see.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all!


I have never lived alone either. Hope your next few days are easier than you anticipate. We are here if you need us! {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree Rookie but I won't hold my breath. LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> As you should be.....hope he realizes how mean-spirited he's been and apologizes....and flowers would also be a nice gesture.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorienna, understand I am in the same mood. But I am keeping up with all of you.
Gagesmom, you are wonderful!!!,,
Glad to hear Jynx is doing great.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I will join in with the squares for an afghan, too. Would be a good idea.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Soooooo happy to hear that Jynx is home and on the mend. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Spider 


Spider said:


> Sorienna, understand I am in the same mood. But I am keeping up with all of you.
> Gagesmom, you are wonderful!!!,,
> Glad to hear Jynx is doing great.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


Lovely pictures Julie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - they are both beautiful - wonder if I could do the Edwina - it would definitely take a year - but it is beautiful. will have to think on that one.

sam



darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-9.html#4178218 this is what has got a number of us planning on starting something that we don't have the time for! At least I have the yarn


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

martina said:


> I will join in with the squares for an afghan, too. Would be a good idea.


I don't mind organizing it but I would suggest that we have someone who is closer to where the knitapalooza is held to collect them. We would also need someone or more than one put them together - even if it was done at the actual get together - then you could draw for it?

I would recommend that the squares be 6" or 8" and be done in acrylic worsted weight - or Aran -- but the size should be all the same - I made one with crochet and knitted squares, but you might decide to have knitted squares only. -- we can decide on a theme, or we can just have different blocks -- I just wrote to Gwen so I will let you know if she thinks it is a good idea. If so I will contact you and let you know once I see a post that you are interested.

I will mark down anyone who wants to join in and once I hear from Gwen I will let you know here. Martina I have your name and my name. Once we get someone willing to collect them I will let you know. If you are willing please pm me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just reading for a bit tonight, but body is too tired to stay awake any longer. Shirley, I love the idea of doing a couple of squares for an afghan. Let me know if that is a project that we decide to work on.
> 
> Gwen...praying for Marianne and you. I bet you will be sore tomorrow from all of your activities.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday! Pacer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> It's been fairly windy here the last few days with the skies getting darker. Today we woke up to some snow and as the day progressed it got heavier. Mostly melted now, not so pretty. I'm sure we'll get more!Your pictures are so beautiful I hope you post more.


As life returns more to equalibrium, I am sure I will feel more like using my camera again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was wondering who's the lemon tree was.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I read it was her birthday and I forgot so I will add my voice her to wish mary a happy birthday - and many more.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday! Pacer!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photos from closer to home


Lovve the geranium!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So sorry Pacer, I would like to wish you a Happy Birthday as well, I apologize for not realizing sooner.


thewren said:


> I read it was her birthday and I forgot so I will add my voice her to wish mary a happy birthday - and many more.
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy belated birthday PAcer. Glad you enjoyed the day.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mary! Its always special when our kids remember isnt it?!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacer -- I am late for your birthday just realized it now. 

You are a dear friend and I wish you a Wonderful remaining of the day, as well as a fantastic year -- Know we all love you. Here is my card for you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just reading for a bit tonight, but body is too tired to stay awake any longer. Shirley, I love the idea of doing a couple of squares for an afghan. Let me know if that is a project that we decide to work on.
> 
> Gwen...praying for Marianne and you. I bet you will be sore tomorrow from all of your activities.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday! Did we miss it or is it not on your profile?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Pacer and may god bless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were in London last year in early October and we walked from the train station to my brother's flat...it was through alleys and brick paved pedestrian ways through a tented market area and it was very foggy and misty at about 11:00 pm. Probably not as thick as it was back during coal-burning days...but it sure felt like we were in the middle of a UK production of Jack the Ripper---especially when we passed by the Clink Prison Museum!! Was very glad that my brother was there to guide us---anyone around us could hear the thumpity thump of the rollers on our pull suitcase as we made our way over the cobbled walk ways. Empty canvas tents (Borroughs Market) that stretch an entire block and a back alley are very spooky in the middle of the night. I loved the area by daylight, but was always apprehensive when we walked through there later in the evenings.


Wow! That would be rather surreal if nothing else, possibly even creepy?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in....one stitch at a time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you can come and join us on the Elizabeth or Edwina as well! The Edwina is the one I really like (actually I like them both just the Edwina appeals more). Be stupid with us!


I'm going to do the Elizabeth I think.  I can be as stupid as the best of them. lol :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad to hear that Wicket may be starting to reform that little bit of behaviour- not his fault poor puppy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally! Have been reading since I drove over to shipper. Also knitting on the slipper socks. They look huge! Will have to get my DS to try them on as I think he is about the same shoe size. 

Love the flowers and tree pix. I hope they don't destroy that tree just because someone doesn't want to sweep up its leaves.

Should be only a few more minutes till the load is ready. Haven't been to Charleston for a while but since it is a late night, I probably will sleep most of the morning away. 

I won't repeat what I felt when I read gagesmom's post. Men can say the most hurtful things to the ones they love. Oh, I know, women can too. Hopefully things will get cleared up and settled. Stress is a good excuse, but no excuse for hurtful words. 

Prayers and good wishes to all. So glad that Jinx is home and doing better. Hope the rest of you (Angora, Sassafras, ect) start to feel better soon. 

Gotta run,

OH Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Kathy. (((hugs)))


kehinkle said:


> Finally! Have been reading since I drove over to shipper. Also knitting on the slipper socks. They look huge! Will have to get my DS to try them on as I think he is about the same shoe size.
> 
> Love the flowers and tree pix. I hope they don't destroy that tree just because someone doesn't want to sweep up its leaves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I agree Rookie but I won't hold my breath. LOL


I have you down for a square if we decide to do it. It seems as if there might be some interest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of them yes. Seems you did get them.
> Started looking them up and it seems that they may have orginated in NZ with more controversy than here. Wonder if the success of the ads helped withthe acceptance of the word over there?
> Can't find my favourite.


The dog definitely was a NZ'er- he lived down Pukekawa way I think it was - but he died at only around 7 years old, his trainer has some excellent ideas for house training puppies for instance. I followed his suggestions for Rufus and we very quickly had a boy who was clean at night- I was most impressed- all based on Positive Reinforcement. I think the word is taken by a lot of Island people to have it's origin in the word 'bug' rather than the more sinister undertones that it has in English English. There was quite a controversy about those ads but personally I always enjoyed the humour!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am definately interested.


Designer1234 said:


> I have you down for a square if we decide to do it. It seems as if there might be some interest.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that seems like such a waste - it is a beautiful tree - maybe he could just cut the dead parts out. It certainly will leave a bare spot. what is his reasoning for cutting it down?
> 
> sam


The wife does not like her self imposed task of sweeping up the leaves- this occurs all year round because all our natives are green all year round.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Finally! Have been reading since I drove over to shipper. Also knitting on the slipper socks. They look huge! Will have to get my DS to try them on as I think he is about the same shoe size.
> 
> Love the flowers and tree pix. I hope they don't destroy that tree just because someone doesn't want to sweep up its leaves.
> 
> ...


Be careful driving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the Martha Washington is a geranium - isn't it?
> 
> love the birds of paradise growing in the wild - beautiful.
> 
> sam


Yes, sorry it was so obvious to me that it was a geranium, I forgot to state that fact!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 9:30pm here. Have a load of laundry in the washer and waiting to go downstairs and switch it.
> 
> I wish I could say that Gregs mood has improved but I don't really think it has. Although he is keeping it to himself. I told him I don't want to hear anything from him if it is mean, insulting or otherwise. Only if he was nice and respectful would I talk to him. He has just been very quiet as he knows I am truly p***ed off with him.
> 
> ...


The plants are fantastic! Thanks Melody!

ps., sorry to hear Gregg is still not in a better mood!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am sooooo behind. I am just on page 4 but thought I would stop a minute

Daralene, one would never know that you are shy going to functions. My Mercy, if you only knew how much I admire you. The posts you put on here envision one who has truly thought out their response, which is always filled with wordly wisdom and great compassion. Bet if you had brought up some of the places you have traveled to see, or had taken some knitting with you so they could see your talent (bet lot of them couldn't knit that beautiful tree of life afghan), or had talked of your many interests which you excel in, they would have been not only interested but want you for a friend. Strangers are just friends we haven't me. You are a lovely, special lady and don't you ever forget it!

Caren,thanks so much for the baked potato casserole. It sounds delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lovely pictures Julie!


Thank you, Dawn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lovve the geranium!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


Oh the pohutakawa is so beautiful -- brings back so many memories Julie,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Finally! Have been reading since I drove over to shipper. Also knitting on the slipper socks. They look huge! Will have to get my DS to try them on as I think he is about the same shoe size.
> 
> Love the flowers and tree pix. I hope they don't destroy that tree just because someone doesn't want to sweep up its leaves.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


Oh the pohutakawa is so beautiful -- brings back so many memories Julie, - your foliage down there is so different than ours. I loved seeing all the wonderful shrubs, trees and other growth that grew in the north Island of NZ.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45pm here and I am off to bed.

Goodnight all, sweet dreams.

Will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to do the Elizabeth I think.  I can be as stupid as the best of them. lol :thumbup:


Not as stupid as me- I am doing Edwina in 1 ply (Cobeb) and a dark maroon. But I have just finsihed posting on the other post that there must be something in the air here as the other Adleaide lady is also using a 1 ply- and doing black so even crazier than me! 
And now I am heading out to see if I can get tips for my Knit Pro so I can use a lifeline- wonder what I can find that is thinner than 1 ply! My thinnest crochet cotton I guess will be the only option.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh the pohutakawa is so beautiful -- brings back so many memories Julie, - your foliage down there is so different than ours. I loved seeing all the wonderful shrubs, trees and other growth that grew in the north Island of NZ.


I have read that the Pohutukawa has one of the most resilient seed cases ever known- and the seeds have traveled all over the Pacific- but the original plant is the Pohutukawa!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dog definitely was a NZ'er- he lived down Pukekawa way I think it was - but he died at only around 7 years old, his trainer has some excellent ideas for house training puppies for instance. I followed his suggestions for Rufus and we very quickly had a boy who was clean at night- I was most impressed- all based on Positive Reinforcement. I think the word is taken by a lot of Island people to have it's origin in the word 'bug' rather than the more sinister undertones that it has in English English. There was quite a controversy about those ads but personally I always enjoyed the humour!


It's very unusual for me to remember an ad let alone what it is advertising so it's done well. I thought they were brilliant- but it was stupid to attempt them in the UK, someone just didn't think of the differences between the cultures.
We had a briallant KFC ad over here which was forced out. It was offensive to Afro-Americans in America but had none of the same connotations over here. So memebrs of that group objected. It should not have been aired in the US of course- but why should we have been forced to not use it when it has none of the same connotations? It actually put me off KFC for giving in to the pressure. Can't remember what it was now. But they were really good ads for over here.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Now that all the babies have been born, that I've been feverishly knitting for (6 in October), I think I am going to go to the open knitting at my local yarn shop this afternoon. I've never gone and when I say I'm going, I chicken out. Wish me luck that I get there and have fun 

Oh Kathy, GO! You will enjoy it once you get there and who would not love your bubbly personality. You remind me of my best friend of over 40 years. Love you...Betty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The wife does not like her self imposed task of sweeping up the leaves- this occurs all year round because all our natives are green all year round.


So do you have no decidous natives either? We have none (that I'm aware of anyway).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> lol go to bed! I will let you know what I end up buying and which one I decide to do!


I am going to do the Elizabeth in Shadow Tonal Lace Yarn - Pacific	
Just ordered it from Knit Picks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Very foggy...hope you didn't have to go out and drive in it!
> JuneK


Nope, not I.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your little rose just does not want to give up, does it!?
> JuneK


It is struggling to continue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm and we are back at home. Dh woke up in a foul mood and it just seems to e getting worse. I seem to be on the receiving end of it all. I wish I knew what is wrong with him. We are both stressed out about the house getting sold and having to find a new house. But I don't see any reason for him to yell at me in public or call me a fat lazy ass or any of the other things he called me today. I am pushing it aside and not letting it bother me. I hope he has gotten over his bad mood by the time I get home tonight.


Oh no, you need to tell him that that is NOT appropriate, not rudely, just matter of fact. It doesn't matter if it's never happened before, it just needs to be set out as a matter of fact that it not ok. Hugs, I hope all is better, but please do not ignore it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I hate to paint him in a bad light but today is just out of the ordinary. I am actually quite mad at him right now.


As you should be, he's probably normally a very sweet man, just make sure to let him know that what happened today was not okay, and that it hurt your feelings. He needs to know that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Am watching the second Librarian movie. I got the first and second on DVD at walmart for $5/each, have always loved them. Think I'll pull out my knitting and finish watching this and sorta getting caught up, only 11 pages to go. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No teeth have been taken off, years ago- don't recall when, how or why. We have to pay full price.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> lol thanks for the chuckle :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


 :thumbup: So glad that she's doing better and hope and pray her mom and DH start doing better soon also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your coffee cup and the rose is lovely. No roses left here I do have tomato blossoms and a few little flowers that came up in one of the empty pots.


Those look great though! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My company is finally here. She found her way but had to use the smart phone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye - I love your pumpkin cup - how great is that.
> 
> sam


Thank you. I like it too. I have another Halloween mug I use also, maybe I'll take a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> We don't see a lot of worsted weight here- DK (8 ply), Aran weight (12 ply), Chunky (whatever ply that is) darowil probably knows better than me- she is more into being able to buy yarn.


If you want Red Heart of Caron, I'll send you some, what colors?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


Beautiful!! That's a big tree to cut down, old too by the looks of it, that would seem to me to be a bit of a waste.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Just seen on the news we have a storm heading our way, due sometime Monday, so is my new tv, and the new bloke from the estate agents. Just hope they don't all arrive at once!
> Love the orange and tweed together. I recently bought myself a fine knit orange cardigan, and a black and white one. Very nice but more spring/summer or evening wear really. My friend Val and I saw them in a shop window and she Made me buy them. Honestly, she even went to the sales girl and asked for my size, I tried them and next thing I knew I had bought them. Mind you, I did the same to her a few weeks ago with a blouse she liked.


LoL! Hope they don't all show up at once too. 
Too funny about the cardigans. lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rearranged the living room today and did a bit of grocery shopping...all with DD's help of course. Now I have a LOT of "stuff" to sort through and sort and store somewhere...oh well, it will be a bit here and there tomorrow...worn out now.
> Have got to go fix dinner for DH and myself now. Will check back in later...tata!


Glad DD was helping, don't over do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with London Girl and we are getting our ideas a bit more sorted. We are not going to do all of America in one visit so we will start in Indiana, work our way up to Defiance, across to Canada and then to Boston. Taking about three weeks. And travelling by plane, car, train, coach and possible a boat trip as well.


Wonderful! Sounds like it will be a very busy trip, but very fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photos from closer to home


Ooh Gorgeous!!! Love them, and the Lemon is looking lovely. I really want a Meyer Lemon, don't know if one would grow here, but I'd love one.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaye, you still up, must be painting the fireplace!!! How has your day been?? We are going to warm back into the fifties tomorrow so that will be nice. I am in the mood to just stay home and sew but will work this Friday and Sat and then she will probably close the store for the winter.
Will miss my little private spot. Meant some interesting people. Had a stocker, had my car backed into, had a lady throw a pillow at me and had a belly dancer in one sat morning. Made me laugh at times.
Hi to anyone else that is up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> she is Samoan and constantly out sweeping away the leaves- that is why she wants rid of it- because Anna immediately nextdoor badgered so about her tree- and got that one totally cut down- In my opinion it could have been saved and was around three hundred years old.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I think you are probably right, it could have been saved. So sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now to dream about visiting America next year. :thumbup: Night night and hugs to everyone.


 :thumbup: Sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I read about the storm this morning. Everyone arriving at once is never a good thing. Fingers crossed they show up at different times.
> My daughter makes me buy clothes all the time. She will pick out my size and say just try it on. Next thing I know it is in the bag and I'm leaving the store with it.


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still 10 pages behind and I feel like I have been reading forever! Did have over 50 to catch up.
> 
> Nice pix, everyone. Love the cloud ones. Daralene, you are getting really handy with that camera.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a safe trip, and hope tonights goes equally well. 
DH called from Belle Fourche, South Dakota, was supposed to be home tonight, but his load wasn't ready do to a mechanical problem at the pick up point, so he has to wait until they are ready. Oh well, there are worse things. 
Safe travels, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I once followed a walk in a book at dusk on a foggy evening in London- the walk following in Jack the Rippers footsteps. So yes I know just what you mean about the atmosphere. Creepy but it sure made it a memorable wlak.


Oh my, you took that walk on purpose?! You are a brave one! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So do you have no decidous natives either? We have none (that I'm aware of anyway).


That is how I understood it from sixth form biology! (botany segment)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 9:30pm here. Have a load of laundry in the washer and waiting to go downstairs and switch it.
> 
> I wish I could say that Gregs mood has improved but I don't really think it has. Although he is keeping it to himself. I told him I don't want to hear anything from him if it is mean, insulting or otherwise. Only if he was nice and respectful would I talk to him. He has just been very quiet as he knows I am truly p***ed off with him.
> 
> ...


Good that you let him know, otherwise he doesn't know it bothers you, I love my hubby but he's not always as in tune with what comes out of his mouth as he should be, but he has only said somehting mean once, I told him the next time he was moving out, that was about 6 or 7 yrs ago. I'm sure your DH is feeling a bit ashamed of himself now and knows it's better to keep to himself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


It is a really backward step in MHO - people are so likely to neglect their teeth, as did I.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If you want Red Heart of Caron, I'll send you some, what colors?


I was thinking of knitting a square for the proposed Afghan- if indeed we go ahead with that Idea- * Shirley* do you know, has anything been decided yet?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - they are both beautiful - wonder if I could do the Edwina - it would definitely take a year - but it is beautiful. will have to think on that one.
> 
> sam


You can do it, you can do it!! :thumbup: There, do you feel more encouraged?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday! Pacer!


OH! Happy Happy Birthday Pacer!!!! Sorry the wishes are late, but they are no less heart felt! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have you down for a square if we decide to do it. It seems as if there might be some interest.


Me too!! Please. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm here and I am off to bed.
> 
> Goodnight all, sweet dreams.
> 
> Will see you all tomorrow.


Sweet dreams!!! Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not as stupid as me- I am doing Edwina in 1 ply (Cobeb) and a dark maroon. But I have just finsihed posting on the other post that there must be something in the air here as the other Adleaide lady is also using a 1 ply- and doing black so even crazier than me!
> And now I am heading out to see if I can get tips for my Knit Pro so I can use a lifeline- wonder what I can find that is thinner than 1 ply! My thinnest crochet cotton I guess will be the only option.


Oh, that is tiny, well, it will be lovely when worked up. Size 40 or if you can find it, size 50 crochet cotton would be pretty thin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!! That's a big tree to cut down, old too by the looks of it, that would seem to me to be a bit of a waste.


I reckon they go back possibly pre- European settlement they were so big the two trees. We have also Totara trees about that may be as old. Native trees grow very fast at first, then they slow down and grow very slowly. The Totara is a pine. And was much prized by Maori because it was good for their style of carving- with their beautiful greenstone adzes. (pounamu)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh Gorgeous!!! Love them, and the Lemon is looking lovely. I really want a Meyer Lemon, don't know if one would grow here, but I'd love one.


This one is a Genoa- although further south it would be better to grow the Meyer. Kids here eat the fruit as is, from the Meyer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Kaye, you still up, must be painting the fireplace!!! How has your day been?? We are going to warm back into the fifties tomorrow so that will be nice. I am in the mood to just stay home and sew but will work this Friday and Sat and then she will probably close the store for the winter.
> Will miss my little private spot. Meant some interesting people. Had a stocker, had my car backed into, had a lady throw a pillow at me and had a belly dancer in one sat morning. Made me laugh at times.
> Hi to anyone else that is up.


Definitely not doing anything to the fireplace yet. lol...That one is going to take a little thought before tackling, I only want to have to do it once. 
Yes, it has been good for you and I can tell you really love going to the shop to work, hopefully you will be back at it come spring. A belly dancer. lolol, did she dance for you? That would have been interesting. The lady that threw the pillow, I think I remember, didn't her DH remover her fairly quickly? lol...
Yes, it was an interesting year, I'm just glad the stalker stopped bothering you, that was scary. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking of knitting a square for the proposed Afghan- if indeed we go ahead with that Idea- * Shirley* do you know, has anything been decided yet?


She's still trying to organize it with Gwen, but is putting those of us interested on a list in case they work it out. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I think you are probably right, it could have been saved. So sad.


It just needed for someone to have the will- [sadly my pakeha (European ) neighbour seemed also in favour of culling it.]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon they go back possibly pre- European settlement they were so big the two trees. We have also Totara trees about that may be as old. Native trees grow very fast at first, then they slow down and grow very slowly. The Totara is a pine. And was much prized by Maori because it was good for their style of carving- with their beautiful greenstone adzes. (pounamu)


Wow! That is old, so sad to lose trees that old just because someone doesn't want the leaves. :-( 
I'll have to look up the Totara tree, I think you've posted a picture before of one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's still trying to organize it with Gwen, but is putting those of us interested on a list in case they work it out.
> :thumbup:


Right - in that case, colour may be decided mutually!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is a Genoa- although further south it would be better to grow the Meyer. Kids here eat the fruit as is, from the Meyer!


I know people in Texas who eat their Meyer Lemons that way also.  But I'll take whatever kind of lemon I can get to grow, probably none here, but I'm planning to check into it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right - in that case, colour may be decided mutually!


True, that might be a good thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll do a square or two or three.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have you down for a square if we decide to do it. It seems as if there might be some interest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That is old, so sad to lose trees that old just because someone doesn't want the leaves. :-(
> I'll have to look up the Totara tree, I think you've posted a picture before of one.


The sailors- sealers and whalers got here shortly after Captain Cook who first got here in 1769. BTW much of the timber that burned in the fires that raged in San Francisco after the 1906 earthquake were Kauri timbers which grew in Northland- American trade was very important very early on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know people in Texas who eat their Meyer Lemons that way also.  But I'll take whatever kind of lemon I can get to grow, probably none here, but I'm planning to check into it.


They can grow under glass! [And do in Scotland I know for sure]. I well remember a huge glass house on the old road we took to Stirling from Loch Lomond, which sheltered a vast grape vine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'll do a square or two or three.
> 
> sam


Good on you Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what did the belly dancer buy.

sam



Spider said:


> Kaye, you still up, must be painting the fireplace!!! How has your day been?? We are going to warm back into the fifties tomorrow so that will be nice. I am in the mood to just stay home and sew but will work this Friday and Sat and then she will probably close the store for the winter.
> Will miss my little private spot. Meant some interesting people. Had a stocker, had my car backed into, had a lady throw a pillow at me and had a belly dancer in one sat morning. Made me laugh at times.
> Hi to anyone else that is up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The sailors- sealers and whalers got here shortly after Captain Cook who first got here in 1769. BTW much of the timber that burned in the fires that raged in San Francisco after the 1906 earthquake were Kauri timbers which grew in Northland- American trade was very important very early on.


That's interesting, never would have thought that they used wood from that far away back then, wow, that took some time to ship.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They can grow under glass! [And do in Scotland I know for sure]. I well remember a huge glass house on the old road we took to Stirling from Loch Lomond, which sheltered a vast grape vine.


I keep telling David that I'd like a green house. Wonder if putting a skylight in the garage would be a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They can grow under glass! [And do in Scotland I know for sure]. I well remember a huge glass house on the old road we took to Stirling from Loch Lomond, which sheltered a vast grape vine.


I keep telling David that I'd like a green house. Wonder if putting a skylight in the garage would be a good idea. 

Oops, a Gwenie!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's interesting, never would have thought that they used wood from that far away back then, wow, that took some time to ship.


And unfortunately devastated the forests.
the oldest Kauri tree in Northland is named Tane Mahuta


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I keep telling David that I'd like a green house. Wonder if putting a skylight in the garage would be a good idea.
> 
> Oops, a Gwenie!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And unfortunately devastated the forests.
> the oldest Kauri tree in Northland is named Tane Mahuta


Wow! That's some tree! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That's some tree! :thumbup:


It surely is!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, Kate, so very sorry you have a migraine. My daughter suffers from these so very badly. Pray it won't last long. I thought the same thing when Angora said racy. Guess my mind is where is should be.

Angora, You will probably have the dinner over with when you get this note as I am late. My heart goes out to you with the foot pain. I have had three surgeries on my right foot and one big one on my left foot. I'm right there with you with the foot pain. Now my little toe on my right foot is turning under the toe next to it. I am literally walking on it. I know you are suffering and know you will fulfill your obligations with a smile on your face. I so worry about you.

Julie, I know your shoulder must be terribly painful. I fight that every day too. Am afraid I have another pinched nerve coming from the spinal cord. You are always in my prayers.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Melody, I am so very happy to hear your tooth extraction went so well. Our teeth are so important. Wish mine could be whitened. One of the gift of getting old...yellow teeth and as Kate said hair where you don't want it as well as GIRTH! LOL

Kaye, my BIL talks to the t.v. Not worth having it on with him at home. You did have me in stitches laughing about DH talking to it.

Liz, I am so sorry you are having pain in your shoulders and do pray you get more than one days worth of help. God love your heart, you have so much on your plate


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Add me to that list....frozen right shoulder from rotator cuff surgery and no physio afterwards!
JuneK

Oh my goodness...you too, June? Prayer list grows longer aand longer.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Shirley, your sweater is going to be so pretty. Just so we can knit in increments, thet is a blessing. Would be awful if we couldn't do any of our projects at all. Know it is painful and hard on you, God love you and help you in adjusting lifestyle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's after midnight here, so I think I'll hit the sack. Hopes and prayers that everyone has a safe and restful evening/night when they get to that point in their day. 
Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Oh, Kate, so very sorry you have a migraine. My daughter suffers from these so very badly. Pray it won't last long. I thought the same thing when Angora said racy. Guess my mind is where is should be.
> 
> Angora, You will probably have the dinner over with when you get this note as I am late. My heart goes out to you with the foot pain. I have had three surgeries on my right foot and one big one on my left foot. I'm right there with you with the foot pain. Now my little toe on my right foot is turning under the toe next to it. I am literally walking on it. I know you are suffering and know you will fulfill your obligations with a smile on your face. I so worry about you.
> 
> Julie, I know your shoulder must be terribly painful. I fight that every day too. Am afraid I have another pinched nerve coming from the spinal cord. You are always in my prayers.


I had a Healing Blessing, around a year ago, Betty, and gradually since, the amount of pain has been lessening, and now I have a lot more movement in it. So I give thanks for that. What is being painful is this wretched nerve that is playing up in my hip (left) . However it is a matter of learning what you can and cannot achieve. I am sorry to hear of the problem you are having from your back- so much of our bodies is controlled by that spinal cord nervous system! I have had Sciatic and Sacro Iliac problems, but those have diminished in recent years, thank goodness. What fun it is growing old!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-9.html#4178218 this is what has got a number of us planning on starting something that we don't have the time for! At least I have the yarn


Oh I might have to go looking for some yarn as I definitely do not have any in my stash but would love to do both patterns. I can 'hear' them calling to me lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> I will join in with the squares for an afghan, too. Would be a good idea.


And I would like to as well


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Joy, so very sorry you have had another flair up. I battle IBS daily, but nothing like you are going through. My heart goes out to you and my prayers will go up for you

Haven't gotten a lot done today. I either have chronic fatigue or my thyroid is causing all of this. I did manage to cook my granddaughters favorite supper...minute steaks, rice and gravy and tiny English peas. She was in heaven. Got the red thread in for Allyson's socks. Have some 1.5 US needles ordered. Don't know if I will use the I (I get 9 stitches to the inch) or the 1.5 (7 stitches to the inch). I really need someone to help me by double checking my cast on. With the size 1 (9sts/in) I figure 72 sts. With the 1.5 (7sts/inch I get 64. I was told to add 4 stitche as I am doing a mock cable on the leg and instep. She measures 16.5 inches in the calf and her foot circumference is 9.5. Please help me. This is my daughter who has the least and gives the most. Her husband is out of the country (he is electrician who works on rigs) a lot and she is alone with three kids, so we have to help her out a lot. She does nothing for herself and never asks for anything but she did ask for a pair of calf length socks in red.
Linda, you and Melody continue to be in my prayers
Prayers continue for Jynx, Gwen, Marianne, Julie, Joy, and Martina
Prayers always for Kathy and David's safety while traveling. I left off on page 30 but it is almost 2 a.m. and have errands to run in a.m. My Love is sent to you all my sweet sisters and brothers.
Sam, you are loved...never doubt that. Betty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am going to do the Elizabeth in Shadow Tonal Lace Yarn - Pacific
> Just ordered it from Knit Picks.


This mad Adelaideian is doing an Edwina in a cobweb maroon. Have everything ready to start on the chair behind me- now to convince myslef that I musn't too much as I have stuff that must be finsihed by next Saturday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, you took that walk on purpose?! You are a brave one! :shock: :shock:


If my memory is correct I was running later than I intended- and certainly didn't plan the fog! But looking back on it I'm really glad I did it under those circumstances. Probably wouldn't remember it otherwise as I did a lot. I loved spending the day wandering round London doing one of the walks, which took me into spots I wouldn't have otherwise gone and told me things I wouldn't have otherwise known.
Had another book of walks in the surronding countryside all accessed by public transport which were great too. And while I was working fulltime I worked 3 12 hour shifts so had 4 days a week off so plenty of time to do these things while David and the girls were at work and school.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Okay, well behind, but have been busy with charity knitty, making coat hanger covers, learning a cast on for knitted towel tops and making solid shampoo, I hope, at least that is what is intended it to be. This is an experimental mixture, if it works, I will publish it to see what others think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Melody, I am so very happy to hear your tooth extraction went so well. Our teeth are so important. Wish mine could be whitened. One of the gift of getting old...yellow teeth and as Kate said hair where you don't want it as well as GIRTH! LOL
> 
> Kaye, my BIL talks to the t.v. Not worth having it on with him at home. You did have me in stitches laughing about DH talking to it.
> 
> Liz, I am so sorry you are having pain in your shoulders and do pray you get more than one days worth of help. God love your heart, you have so much on your plate


On the odd occasion I have the TV on I often talk to it- much to David's amusement.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Where will you be flying into? Illinois is fairly close by Indiana so if you're anywhere near my area, just know you have a place to stay.


Hi Rookie, we are going to fly into Louisville but I think we will have to do a stop over some where, not sure where yet. Thanks for the offer


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So sorry Pacer, I would like to wish you a Happy Birthday as well, I apologize for not realizing sooner.


Me too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. I have the WI sewing group coming this morning and I'm pages behind on catch up.

Thank you everyone for your offers of help with our visit to the USA and Canada next year.

Sending healing, peaceful and happy hugs to everyone.

Friday photos......


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have you down for a square if we decide to do it. It seems as if there might be some interest.


Count me in!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeepers, what a chatty lot, I am only up to page 18! :shock: 
I have been flat out today and its now 8pm. I wont comment much, sorry, but I promise i will read all about whats been happening. Take care everyone.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear you had a good birthday...sorry I missed it to wish you A Very Happy Birthday!!!


ditto :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 9:30pm here. Have a load of laundry in the washer and waiting to go downstairs and switch it.
> 
> I wish I could say that Gregs mood has improved but I don't really think it has. Although he is keeping it to himself. I told him I don't want to hear anything from him if it is mean, insulting or otherwise. Only if he was nice and respectful would I talk to him. He has just been very quiet as he knows I am truly p***ed off with him.
> 
> ...


At least he is thinking about it, by staying to his self. Hope you feel better, after all this impacks you too. we are here for you vent if you must. BIG HUG for you Sis.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Be careful driving.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45pm here and I am off to bed.
> 
> Goodnight all, sweet dreams.
> 
> Will see you all tomorrow.


rest well. pray that tomorrow bring good things, laced with peace


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. I have the WI sewing group coming this morning and I'm pages behind on catch up.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your offers of help with our visit to the USA and Canada next year.
> 
> ...


 thanks good photo to start my day.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking of knitting a square for the proposed Afghan- if indeed we go ahead with that Idea- * Shirley* do you know, has anything been decided yet?


I'd love to try one too, sort of 'wish I was there!' token.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely not doing anything to the fireplace yet. lol...That one is going to take a little thought before tackling, I only want to have to do it the once.


Don't know if anyone has mentioned it but you can get 'liquid sander' for preparing gloss painted surfaces. You apply it for a stated time and it softens the surface enough to give it a key for your next layer of paint. Not sure if its just for gloss repainting, or ok for anything.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


Thanks for the pictures of your flora!!! The one fuzzy red flower reminds me of our mimosa tree flowers but they're a variegated pink/white and not that brilliant colors you have.
Is there a particular reason your neighbors want to get rid of the tree? Except being ornery?!
Here's a picture of the blossom on our mimosa tree.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:



> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


Woo Hoo, Finally home. :thumbup:

Healing thoughts for her DH and Mom, golly there is always something isnt there?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just spoke to Marianne and no word yet June. She said if she doesn't hear by around 3 pm tomorrow (Fri.) she may call them. I keep telling myself no news is good news....


I'm so hoping you're right. Seems if it was very serious, they'd get in touch immediately.
Please give her my love when you talk with her.
How are you feeling? Are you behaving yourself?
HUgs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with London Girl and we are getting our ideas a bit more sorted. We are not going to do all of America in one visit so we will start in Indiana, work our way up to Defiance, across to Canada and then to Boston. Taking about three weeks. And travelling by plane, car, train, coach and possible a boat trip as well.


It sounds so exciting...I've never been to the midwest except for short layovers when flying and a convention in Lansing,MI. Have flown over it often.
Love the new avatar. I'll be you drove your mom crazy with daredevil antics when you were young!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Photos from closer to home


It must be nice to live in a warmer climate so you can have your own citrus trees and banana trees.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Martha Washington plants are geraniums also known as regal geraniums. They have lots of different colors in their flowers. They are very easy to grow. Julie, your Martha Washington geraniums are very pretty!! Zoe
> http://www.examiner.com/article/martha-washington-geraniums-rich-beautiful-and-easy-to-grow


How interesting, Zoe. I didn't know that. I didn't recognize it but it's beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Vegemite. 90 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, 90! And I am a happy little vegemite.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Off to bed for me, I am going crosseyed. LOL Am up to page 45.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from chilly Great Bend. Just Danyel left to get to the bus. Will have to bake bread today. 

Morning coffee time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, 90! And I am a happy little vegemite.  :thumbup:


Thats the important news I got from one of the few news broadcasts I heard today


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-9.html#4178218 this is what has got a number of us planning on starting something that we don't have the time for! At least I have the yarn


Those are so beautiful. I can see why you are planning on starting one. I may have to join in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are so beautiful. I can see why you are planning on starting one. I may have to join in.


Started! Not far yet- too many things I need to finish.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the pictures of your flora!!! The one fuzzy red flower reminds me of our mimosa tree flowers but they're a variegated pink/white and not that brilliant colors you have.
> Is there a particular reason your neighbors want to get rid of the tree? Except being ornery?!
> Here's a picture of the blossom on our mimosa tree.
> JuneK


Quite lovely, I like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, sun is up And beautiful, I have been up sense 3:30am, hope a nap is part of the day today. Pray all are feeling better today then yesterday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - they are both beautiful - wonder if I could do the Edwina - it would definitely take a year - but it is beautiful. will have to think on that one.
> 
> sam


I am sure you could do the Edwina, even if it does take a while. I expect it to take me a long time to knit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'd love to try one too, sort of 'wish I was there!' token.


I sent an email to Gwen. will have to sort it out -

Martina suggested that someone from each part of the world collect their blocks and then send the to whoever will collect them and possibly organize putting them together.-She offered to collect from the UK. I am not sure whether it would work for 'down under' -- we would need someone willing to receive them all in the US. I will let everyone know if we think it is doable. I honestly don't see why not - but wish I was closer. Not much point in collecting them here as we will possibly be moving and I am not able to do much. I am hoping that maybe someone close to where the knitapalooza meets will agree to have the blocks sent to them - I will let you all know asap. It might be fun. We would have to decide on a theme -- or just possibly just do a color scheme, or go for it using whatever blocks we want to - using worsted or aran weight and a specific size - which would be the most important thing.

Once I hear from Gwen I will let you know. I only emailed her a few hours ago.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't mind organizing it but I would suggest that we have someone who is closer to where the knitapalooza is held to collect them. We would also need someone or more than one put them together - even if it was done at the actual get together - then you could draw for it?
> 
> I would recommend that the squares be 6" or 8" and be done in acrylic worsted weight - or Aran -- but the size should be all the same - I made one with crochet and knitted squares, but you might decide to have knitted squares only. -- we can decide on a theme, or we can just have different blocks -- I just wrote to Gwen so I will let you know if she thinks it is a good idea. If so I will contact you and let you know once I see a post that you are interested.
> 
> I will mark down anyone who wants to join in and once I hear from Gwen I will let you know here. Martina I have your name and my name. Once we get someone willing to collect them I will let you know. If you are willing please pm me.


I'm in. Might I suggest that we don't stick to just knitted, some of us ONLY crochet and some ONLY knit. It would be leaving half of the people out if it is limited to knitting. There should also be a date to have them by. Possibly more than one person sewing them together, depending on how many squares it can be quite a project.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got this in the mail and I thought it was hilarious -- I am not sure whether I should post it but I have been giggling for the last half hour. My 'snowbird' best friend from Hamilton sent it to me and It really tickled my funny bone. Please, I hope no one is offended as that is not my intention.



A man was sick and tired of going to work every day while his wife stayed home. 
He wanted her to see what he went through so he prayed: 
'Dear Lord: 
I go to work every day and put in 8 hours while my wife merely stays at home. 
I want her to know what I go through. So, please allow her body to switch with mine for a day.'

God, in his infinite wisdom, granted the man's wish. 

The next morning, sure enough, the man awoke as a woman... 
he arose, cooked breakfast for his mate, awakened the kids, set out their school clothes, fed them breakfast, packed their lunches, drove them to school, came home and picked up the dry cleaning, took it to the cleaners and stopped at the bank to make a deposit, went grocery shopping, then drove home to put away the groceries, paid the bills and balanced the check book. He cleaned the cat's litter box and bathed the dog.. 

Then it was already 1 PM and he hurried to make the beds, do the laundry, vacuum, dust, sweep and mop the kitchen floor, ran to the school to pick up the kids and got into an argument with them on the way home, set out milk and cookies and got the kids organized to do their homework. Then set up the ironing board and watched TV while he did the ironing. 

At 4:30 he began peeling potatoes and washing vegetables for salad, breaded the pork chops and snapped fresh beans for supper.
After supper, he cleaned the kitchen, ran the dishwasher, folded laundry, bathed the kids and put them to bed. 

At 9 PM he was exhausted and, though his daily chores weren't finished, he went to bed where he was expected to make love, which he managed to get through without complaint.

The next morning, he awoke and immediately knelt by the bed and said: - 
Lord, I don't know what I was thinking. I was so wrong to envy my wife's being able to stay home all day 
Please, Oh! Please, let us trade back.. Amen!' 

The Lord, in his infinite wisdom, replied:
"My son, I feel you have learned your lesson and I will be happy to change things back to the way they were. 
But you'll have to wait nine months, though. You got pregnant last night" 

This has been voted Women's Favorite E-mail of the Year!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30 am here and it is peaceful. Greg and the dog are sleeping and Gage has been gone on the bus for quite some time now.

Thank you all for your support yesterday with my not so good day. I love you all. <3

Greg did apologize last night and say he is just stressed out about leaving his home and moving. I told we all are and I understand but also told him don't ever pull that stunt again or my friends who walk softly but carry pointy sticks will get him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm in. Might I suggest that we don't stick to just knitted, some of us ONLY crochet and some ONLY knit. It would be leaving half of the people out if it is limited to knitting. There should also be a date to have them by. Possibly more than one person sewing them together, depending on how many squares it can be quite a project.


I agree - that was one thing I was going to suggest. I have often mixed crochet and knitted squares -


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

[quote Got the red thread in for Allyson's socks. Have some 1.5 US needles ordered. Don't know if I will use the I (I get 9 stitches to the inch) or the 1.5 (7 stitches to the inch). 
Betty[/quote]

I make it that with size 1 you will have 8 inches if you cast on 72 stitches.

With size 1.5 you will have 9 inches if you cast on 63 stitches. 
Hope this helps. M


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just after 9am and I am going to go for now. Laundry to fold, house to tidy and I have to knit 2 pumpkins as a surprise for co-workers.

All I really want to do though is go back to bed. :| :|


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still 10 pages behind and I feel like I have been reading forever! Did have over 50 to catch up.
> 
> Nice pix, everyone. Love the cloud ones. Daralene, you are getting really handy with that camera.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of night driving, Kathy, but I guess you're used to it! I don't know how you find time to do all the knitting and crocheting you do...you sure do stay busy.
Please stay safe.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

We had snow, rain and sunshine today. What a mix of weather. Will need to wake up early in case I need to clear the car. Matthew and I went out to dinner tonight to celebrate my birthday and when I got home my oldest son called to wish me a happy birthday as well. I love my boys. Oldest asked his boss if he could take his break at a time that he could call while I was still awake. He is so thoughtful. So I am working the whole weekend, although Sunday will only be for 5 hours. I will be super busy this whole weekend.[/quote]

I didn't know you had a birthday....so belated birthday wishes. Sounds like you had a nice time with Matthew at dinner...and a special treat that your older son could call...again....happy birthday and hope this year is even better than the last.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 9:30pm here. Have a load of laundry in the washer and waiting to go downstairs and switch it.
> 
> I wish I could say that Gregs mood has improved but I don't really think it has. Although he is keeping it to himself. I told him I don't want to hear anything from him if it is mean, insulting or otherwise. Only if he was nice and respectful would I talk to him. He has just been very quiet as he knows I am truly p***ed off with him.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Melody. I'm glad you let him know how you felt and that you weren't putting up with his nonsense.
Hugs, sister of my heart.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> On the odd occasion I have the TV on I often talk to it- much to David's amusement.


I talk to the guys during the races all the time too bad they don't listen sometimes. :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Oh, Kate, so very sorry you have a migraine. My daughter suffers from these so very badly. Pray it won't last long. I thought the same thing when Angora said racy. Guess my mind is where is should be.
> 
> Angora, You will probably have the dinner over with when you get this note as I am late. My heart goes out to you with the foot pain. I have had three surgeries on my right foot and one big one on my left foot. I'm right there with you with the foot pain. Now my little toe on my right foot is turning under the toe next to it. I am literally walking on it. I know you are suffering and know you will fulfill your obligations with a smile on your face. I so worry about you.
> 
> Julie, I know your shoulder must be terribly painful. I fight that every day too. Am afraid I have another pinched nerve coming from the spinal cord. You are always in my prayers.


Add my name to the list of those with foot problems. I have severe arthritis in my feet and although it's not rheumatoid, my toes, especially on my left foot are very crooked and overlap. And have the little toe on the right foot that is turning under the one next to it, just like yours. Makes it painful to walk and unfortunately foot pain makes us hurt all over. Hope you get some relief.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a Healing Blessing, around a year ago, Betty, and gradually since, the amount of pain has been lessening, and now I have a lot more movement in it. So I give thanks for that. What is being painful is this wretched nerve that is playing up in my hip (left) . However it is a matter of learning what you can and cannot achieve. I am sorry to hear of the problem you are having from your back- so much of our bodies is controlled by that spinal cord nervous system! I have had Sciatic and Sacro Iliac problems, but those have diminished in recent years, thank goodness. What fun it is growing old!


But my dear Julie, think of the alternative! (to growing old!!)
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. I have the WI sewing group coming this morning and I'm pages behind on catch up.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your offers of help with our visit to the USA and Canada next year.
> 
> ...


The tree in your garden looks as if it's starting to change color. And the red bush is gorgeous....I love autumn color! We truly live in a beautiful world. "God's Coloring Book" is the name of a song that says that very thing!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from chilly Great Bend. Just Danyel left to get to the bus. Will have to bake bread today.
> 
> Morning coffee time.


Oh, Caren, I love your coffee cups...such a contrast!!
I keep looking at the weather map trying to figure out if you and Sam have snow yet!! I did hear that parts of Ohio got quite a bit yesterday/last night.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope it gets better for you....you still have a lot of stressful times ahead that would be easier if you could share the burden equally.



gagesmom said:


> I agree Rookie but I won't hold my breath. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Surreal and creepy at the same time.



Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That would be rather surreal if nothing else, possibly even creepy?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

This has been voted Women's Favorite E-mail of the Year![/quote]

I'd seen this before, Shirley---but enjoyed it just as much as the first time I read it!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30 am here and it is peaceful. Greg and the dog are sleeping and Gage has been gone on the bus for quite some time now.
> 
> Thank you all for your support yesterday with my not so good day. I love you all. <3
> 
> Greg did apologize last night and say he is just stressed out about leaving his home and moving. I told we all are and I understand but also told him don't ever pull that stunt again or my friends who walk softly but carry pointy sticks will get him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm so glad Greg apologized, as he should have. Now he knows if he's having a bad day, he's now allowed to take it out on you. After all, you're stressed,too, and not taking it out on him!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS! A Gwenie! Sorry!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.

Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think most of your travels (Sam's, New England states, Canada) will take you east of me...but if you decide to head farther west, just let me know.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, we are going to fly into Louisville but I think we will have to do a stop over some where, not sure where yet. Thanks for the offer


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good for you!!! Hope it stays peaceful and that you find the right house for you guys.



gagesmom said:


> 8:30 am here and it is peaceful. Greg and the dog are sleeping and Gage has been gone on the bus for quite some time now.
> 
> Thank you all for your support yesterday with my not so good day. I love you all. <3
> 
> Greg did apologize last night and say he is just stressed out about leaving his home and moving. I told we all are and I understand but also told him don't ever pull that stunt again or my friends who walk softly but carry pointy sticks will get him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Knit and Crochet Today and Knit and Crochet Now (same show just different hostesses and time periods) regularly mixed crochet and knitting squares in the afghans....some very lovely patterns.



Designer1234 said:


> I agree - that was one thing I was going to suggest. I have often mixed crochet and knitted squares -


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Rick. Continuing the prayers for Charlotte and hope that she's back out of the hospital soon and able to continue her rehab and treatments. Sending you both big hugs!!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - just checking in before I head out for a greater part of the day. Meeting up with a fellow KPer and then going to breakfast/coffee and Hobby Lobby. I have some other errands to run on my way home so don't expect to be back here until time for DGS to be picked up Pre-school.

Great day yesterday, the Governor and the Arne Duncan, Chief Education Czar (or whatever title) came to our H.S. where all three of our kids graduated and DH works PT as security and DGS preschool is housed. The H.S. has a great STEM program with curriculum designed for science, technology, engineering, and medicine. It's quite impressive and Mr. Duncan says it will serve as a model for all H.S.'s and he'll begin implementing programs ASAP. We're all very proud!!

I finally got a good loaf of bread from yesterday's efforts -- yummy with some raspberry jam on it this a.m. I'll have it with leftover chicken/vegetable/noodle soup for dinner. 

Thinking of you all...prayers for everyone in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have never lived alone either. Hope your next few days are easier than you anticipate. We are here if you need us! {{{Hugs}}}


Thanks, and thanks to Spider also for the kindness!

Pacer, I am sorry I overlooked your birthday--I didn't get back here yesterday afternoon as we had a couple of things to do and I shut down the computer early. I hope it was a good one!

Maybe if y'all "egg me on" enough, I will get out Edwina and continue as well (though I do have a few things to finish first). And this morning before work I meet with a lady who has bought knitted items in the past and has a project she wants me to do for her; I don't know the details yet but I will find out. 

Julie, does that woman not know that leaves are good for the soil?! We always left our leaves and ran the mower over them for mulch. I hate to see an old tree taken before its time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures....


Lurker 2 said:


> Photos from closer to home


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


I'm sorry to hear...doubling up the healing thoughts I've been sending to her!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My name needs to be added to the foot pain list also. I have had a lot of surgery on my right foot yet have avoided it to my left. I wear a boot on my right foot and ankle due to a stretched tendon in my ankle. I am in agreement that when ones feet hurt, you hurt all over. I know I don't walk balanced and when my foot is sore, my opposite knee hurts. This getting old is for the birds.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not as stupid as me- I am doing Edwina in 1 ply (Cobeb) and a dark maroon. But I have just finsihed posting on the other post that there must be something in the air here as the other Adleaide lady is also using a 1 ply- and doing black so even crazier than me!
> And now I am heading out to see if I can get tips for my Knit Pro so I can use a lifeline- wonder what I can find that is thinner than 1 ply! My thinnest crochet cotton I guess will be the only option.


I ordered Jaggerspun yarn and a chiagoo lace fixed circular so once they get here Im good. Hopefully I can finish a couple of things over the weekend. lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a really backward step in MHO - people are so likely to neglect their teeth, as did I.


IMHO you are either born with good teeth or bad teeth. If you have bad teeth no matter how well you take care of them, they are bad and you will have issues. My dads side of the family is just this way! Also where I and middle son got it


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh I might have to go looking for some yarn as I definitely do not have any in my stash but would love to do both patterns. I can 'hear' them calling to me lol


Yay!! Another one to join us! Angora I think it is the Edwina that has Estonian lace in it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Put me down for a square Shirley!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> IMHO you are either born with good teeth or bad teeth. If you have bad teeth no matter how well you take care of them, they are bad and you will have issues. My dads side of the family is just this way! Also where I and middle son got it


I completely agree with you! I've had trouble all my life with my teeth; no matter what I did (and believe me, I tried everything), they just didn't get better. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, well behind, but have been busy with charity knitty, making coat hanger covers, learning a cast on for knitted towel tops and making solid shampoo, I hope, at least that is what is intended it to be. This is an experimental mixture, if it works, I will publish it to see what others think.


Hi, Heather! good that you are keeping yourself busy! Is the shampoo hard to make?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. I have the WI sewing group coming this morning and I'm pages behind on catch up.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your offers of help with our visit to the USA and Canada next year.
> 
> ...


Grey and wet it may be, but it is still beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'd love to try one too, sort of 'wish I was there!' token.


It could be, couldn't it! In spirit if not in body.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are so beautiful. I can see why you are planning on starting one. I may have to join in.


Please do!!! The more the merrier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the pictures of your flora!!! The one fuzzy red flower reminds me of our mimosa tree flowers but they're a variegated pink/white and not that brilliant colors you have.
> Is there a particular reason your neighbors want to get rid of the tree? Except being ornery?!
> Here's a picture of the blossom on our mimosa tree.
> JuneK


Just that she does not like that it always dropping it's leaves- They have a lot of cars that they park under it- someone at some stage had a wonderful tree fort in it- I am more concerned for the birds that congregate there, (and the tree- which I find beautiful! I love the purple flowers)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It must be nice to live in a warmer climate so you can have your own citrus trees and banana trees.
> JuneK


Bananas do grow here- but it is seldom that they flower and fruit. I actually find Auckland's summers a bit too hot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We had snow, rain and sunshine today. What a mix of weather. Will need to wake up early in case I need to clear the car. Matthew and I went out to dinner tonight to celebrate my birthday and when I got home my oldest son called to wish me a happy birthday as well. I love my boys. Oldest asked his boss if he could take his break at a time that he could call while I was still awake. He is so thoughtful. So I am working the whole weekend, although Sunday will only be for 5 hours. I will be super busy this whole weekend.


I didn't know you had a birthday....so belated birthday wishes. Sounds like you had a nice time with Matthew at dinner...and a special treat that your older son could call...again....happy birthday and hope this year is even better than the last.
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

Didn't show up on the Birthday List!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Charlotte. Sending prayers her way.

I'm also in for a square and the shawl if it is an after Christmas project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> But my dear Julie, think of the alternative! (to growing old!!)
> juneK


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, and thanks to Spider also for the kindness!
> 
> Pacer, I am sorry I overlooked your birthday--I didn't get back here yesterday afternoon as we had a couple of things to do and I shut down the computer early. I hope it was a good one!
> 
> ...


that does not seem to enter her equation- odd thing is Anna with the green thumb did not use her leaves either - but rubbished them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures....


I have been quite amazed at how the lemon is still growing- I have an eco-friendlier snail bait now too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Joy, so very sorry you have had another flair up. I battle IBS daily, but nothing like you are going through. My heart goes out to you and my prayers will go up for you
> 
> Haven't gotten a lot done today. I either have chronic fatigue or my thyroid is causing all of this. I did manage to cook my granddaughters favorite supper...minute steaks, rice and gravy and tiny English peas. She was in heaven. Got the red thread in for Allyson's socks. Have some 1.5 US needles ordered. Don't know if I will use the I (I get 9 stitches to the inch) or the 1.5 (7 stitches to the inch). I really need someone to help me by double checking my cast on. With the size 1 (9sts/in) I figure 72 sts. With the 1.5 (7sts/inch I get 64. I was told to add 4 stitche as I am doing a mock cable on the leg and instep. She measures 16.5 inches in the calf and her foot circumference is 9.5. Please help me. This is my daughter who has the least and gives the most. Her husband is out of the country (he is electrician who works on rigs) a lot and she is alone with three kids, so we have to help her out a lot. She does nothing for herself and never asks for anything but she did ask for a pair of calf length socks in red.
> Linda, you and Melody continue to be in my prayers
> ...


Sure hope you start to feel better soon. 
Thank you for the prayers for David, it's comforting to know that I'm not the only one praying for his safety.
Your DD certainly has her hands full, the socks will be wonderful, can't really advise you on the construction, but I' sure they will be lovely. Prayers that her DH will be able to work from closer to home eventually so that the family will be together more. 
Hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, All!!!

Yes, we had snow here on the east side of Ohio during the night Wednesday. It continued to snow until mid-morning and then either rained or ''spit'' snow until late evening. In between, it warmed up a bit now and then. Today is chilly but the sun is shining and the trees are continuing to change colors.

Shirley, if we received enough squares, perhaps we could make more than one afghan.

Melody--- we all know that it's Greg's family home but also now that you have much more of the burden of finding, packing, and moving everyone's belongings and then re-organizing EVERY thing to make a new ''home''. No matter how many times and places we've moved out of and into or how much DH helped, it was still up to me to make them into ''home''.

After the first one, it wasn't so new and I became rather well organized at it. But this is the first time you've had to do it with the other two AND all his family's accumulations.

Oh, dear CHARLOTTE, I'm so sorry for this latest step backward for you. We continue to lift you up for healing and strength.

Hi, Rookie! we have STEM programs is this area of Ohio also. They have been here for at least a year or so. We also have 3-D drafting business here which is working alongside the recent manufacturing developments going on here for small and large businesses.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm on the list of foot problems too. I have a heel spur in my right foot and fallen arches in both. Just got my orthotics for my feet in September. What a difference.


jknappva said:


> Add my name to the list of those with foot problems. I have severe arthritis in my feet and although it's not rheumatoid, my toes, especially on my left foot are very crooked and overlap. And have the little toe on the right foot that is turning under the one next to it, just like yours. Makes it painful to walk and unfortunately foot pain makes us hurt all over. Hope you get some relief.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> This mad Adelaideian is doing an Edwina in a cobweb maroon. Have everything ready to start on the chair behind me- now to convince myslef that I musn't too much as I have stuff that must be finsihed by next Saturday.


LOL! I have to pick up a pair of US 4 needles and just wait for my wool to get here, then I'll get it cast on at least. I can't do it too fast either as I just have to much to finish before Christmas, and I'm sure I'll need to work on it when DH is out on the road. But it will be a new fun diversion. :thumbup: 
I guess that I'd better get some lifelines lined up also, I'm sure I'm going to need them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> If my memory is correct I was running later than I intended- and certainly didn't plan the fog! But looking back on it I'm really glad I did it under those circumstances. Probably wouldn't remember it otherwise as I did a lot. I loved spending the day wandering round London doing one of the walks, which took me into spots I wouldn't have otherwise gone and told me things I wouldn't have otherwise known.
> Had another book of walks in the surronding countryside all accessed by public transport which were great too. And while I was working fulltime I worked 3 12 hour shifts so had 4 days a week off so plenty of time to do these things while David and the girls were at work and school.


It's sounds like they were, all in all, wonderful experiences. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> On the odd occasion I have the TV on I often talk to it- much to David's amusement.


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and wet Surrey. I have the WI sewing group coming this morning and I'm pages behind on catch up.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your offers of help with our visit to the USA and Canada next year.
> 
> ...


Wet but lovely. Cant' wait to hear all the details. Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Please do!!! The more the merrier!


I likely will join in. I do like the idea of a fixed circular, will have to get one. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from chilly Great Bend. Just Danyel left to get to the bus. Will have to bake bread today.
> 
> Morning coffee time.


Ooh, those are great! The red with the red wave plate, wow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh I might have to go looking for some yarn as I definitely do not have any in my stash but would love to do both patterns. I can 'hear' them calling to me lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Agree100% here. Add to it that my parents never had enefits of any kind I was doomed to have bad teeth.


Sorlenna said:


> I completely agree with you! I've had trouble all my life with my teeth; no matter what I did (and believe me, I tried everything), they just didn't get better. :thumbdown:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

More prayers for Charlotte. 

Thank you so much Ohio Joy- I have told him pretty much that same thing this morning. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Agree100% here. Add to it that my parents never had enefits of any kind I was doomed to have bad teeth.


My parents both had dentures at a young age (and so do I--best thing I ever did for myself and I wish I could have done it years before that!).

I have found my size 2 9" needle package but NO needle! Ack. I was starting on some socks and got to the point where I wanted to switch from the dpns. Eesh. That thing is so tiny I may never see it again...

But for now I have to go do an errand and then the meeting, and then back here to work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The majority of my mothers family had dentures at an early age as well. I am going to e happy to get them and have it done.


Sorlenna said:


> My parents both had dentures at a young age (and so do I--best thing I ever did for myself and I wish I could have done it years before that!).
> 
> I have found my size 2 9" needle package but NO needle! Ack. I was starting on some socks and got to the point where I wanted to switch from the dpns. Eesh. That thing is so tiny I may never see it again...
> 
> But for now I have to go do an errand and then the meeting, and then back here to work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage only has a half day today. Going to run out to get the bus,then Gage is off to Nana's. Be back later on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think I would rather have a skylight in the house - just my preference.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I keep telling David that I'd like a green house. Wonder if putting a skylight in the garage would be a good idea.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, those are great! The red with the red wave plate, wow!


I love the red one too, would love to own a set.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got this in the mail and I thought it was hilarious -- I am not sure whether I should post it but I have been giggling for the last half hour. My 'snowbird' best friend from Hamilton sent it to me and It really tickled my funny bone. Please, I hope no one is offended as that is not my intention.
> 
> A man was sick and tired of going to work every day while his wife stayed home.
> He wanted her to see what he went through so he prayed:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


So sorry to hear this! Prayers going up for both of them!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, and thanks to Spider also for the kindness!
> 
> Pacer, I am sorry I overlooked your birthday--I didn't get back here yesterday afternoon as we had a couple of things to do and I shut down the computer early. I hope it was a good one!
> 
> ...


Please get out your Edwina and join us! I believe I will be doing the Edwina as it has written instructions also and I can follow those along with the chart while I practice.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I have to pick up a pair of US 4 needles and just wait for my wool to get here, then I'll get it cast on at least. I can't do it too fast either as I just have to much to finish before Christmas, and I'm sure I'll need to work on it when DH is out on the road. But it will be a new fun diversion. :thumbup:
> I guess that I'd better get some lifelines lined up also, I'm sure I'm going to need them.


For life lines (I have never used one) you just use embroidery thread or some sewing thread and run it through with your stitches every so often correct? And from what I have read on the digest you should always leave at least two before pulling one out?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I likely will join in. I do like the idea of a fixed circular, will have to get one. :thumbup:


My knitpicks interchangeables do not come smaller than a 4 and someone on the KAL discussion suggested the chiagoo and they are not expensive, which is good cause I ordered enough yarn.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

OH I just remembered I have some good news. While searching the stash for yarn for the shawl KAL, and not finding anything that I have enough of or colors that would work, I found my blocking wires and pins!! Thank goodness I had not ordered yet, they were on my order form with the yarn just waiting till I checked the stash so I removed them and save a little bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no snow yet - blue sky showing around some white puffy clouds - was sunnier earlier but think the clouds are coming in and cutting into the sunshine. drats.

41° - a slight breeze - this morning one could have been outside and been quite comfortable - a perfect day for walking - now - not so much.

sam



jknappva said:


> Oh, Caren, I love your coffee cups...such a contrast!!
> I keep looking at the weather map trying to figure out if you and Sam have snow yet!! I did hear that parts of Ohio got quite a bit yesterday/last night.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy streaming nonstop to them both - this does not sound good - let's gear up folks and start the prayers flying.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you are wrong dawn - I would do the Edwina but the Estonian lace I think is beyond me.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Yay!! Another one to join us! Angora I think it is the Edwina that has Estonian lace in it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> I hope you are wrong dawn - I would do the Edwina but the Estonian lace I think is beyond me.
> 
> sam


You can do it Sam, one stitch at time I think I have heard you say something similar to that anyway? We will all be in it together and I know we all can!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well no better. Talked to Dr. upping prednisone to 40. If not better quickly advised to drive 2 and 1/2 hrs to hospital. And check in through ER. Said Lialda best drug to control UC and almost everyone can tolerate. I must be allergic to it.
Do not want to go in hospital. But May need I've med to control flare. I'm being really conscientious about fluids as don't want to add dehydration to mix.
He did say stop Imodium can cause problems.
Sorry to whine just feeling rather tired and defeated.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


I'm so sorry to hear this....I'm praying this is just a temporary set-back for her. Such a shame...I know he's worried sick.
Thanks for the update, Gwen.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> IMHO you are either born with good teeth or bad teeth. If you have bad teeth no matter how well you take care of them, they are bad and you will have issues. My dads side of the family is just this way! Also where I and middle son got it


I agree, my DH's teeth were in terrible shape and my oldest son had to have his pulled when he was in his 20's and got false teeth.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bananas do grow here- but it is seldom that they flower and fruit. I actually find Auckland's summers a bit too hot!


the few years I lived in TX, someone in the neighborhood had a banana tree and it did have fruit!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm on the list of foot problems too. I have a heel spur in my right foot and fallen arches in both. Just got my orthotics for my feet in September. What a difference.


I'm glad the orthotics worked for you. I also have incredibly flat feet. Had expensive orthotics made years ago and they made my feet hurt so bad, I had to quit using them. The OTC Dr. Sholls from Walmart helped more with NO pain! I think my feet were second or third-hand when I got them! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy streaming nonstop to them both - this does not sound good - let's gear up folks and start the prayers flying.
> 
> sam


Healing energy wining it's way.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well no better. Talked to Dr. upping prednisone to 40. If not better quickly advised to drive 2 and 1/2 hrs to hospital. And check in through ER. Said Lialda best drug to control UC and almost everyone can tolerate. I must be allergic to it.
> Do not want to go in hospital. But May need I've med to control flare. I'm being really conscientious about fluids as don't want to add dehydration to mix.
> He did say stop Imodium can cause problems.
> Sorry to whine just feeling rather tired and defeated.


I'm so sorry to hear that you're continuing to have problems. That's a long drive when you're sick. But please don't put it off too long. We want you well and happy!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30 am here and it is peaceful. Greg and the dog are sleeping and Gage has been gone on the bus for quite some time now.
> 
> Thank you all for your support yesterday with my not so good day. I love you all. <3
> 
> Greg did apologize last night and say he is just stressed out about leaving his home and moving. I told we all are and I understand but also told him don't ever pull that stunt again or my friends who walk softly but carry pointy sticks will get him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL LOL LOL, bless both of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Please get out your Edwina and join us! I believe I will be doing the Edwina as it has written instructions also and I can follow those along with the chart while I practice.


I am really happy I learned to read charts--I think you will be too. I have reached a point where I can "see" the stitches based on the symbols (though I still get k2tog and ssk mixed up). I know where Edwina is but have to find the paper copy I have--and I do have to finish at least three more projects first. The sweater has to be on hold (dagnabbit) until my yarn comes, and the lady I met with just now wants some bracelets/boot bracelets (she gave me yarn and told me to experiment, mwahaha). And there's a set for GD I need to decide on and get going with. Can't have the baby being chilly!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The tree in your garden looks as if it's starting to change color. And the red bush is gorgeous....I love autumn color! We truly live in a beautiful world. "God's Coloring Book" is the name of a song that says that very thing!!
> JuneK


Ditto, :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


Prayers going up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too!!



Pup lover said:


> Put me down for a square Shirley!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> OH I just remembered I have some good news. While searching the stash for yarn for the shawl KAL, and not finding anything that I have enough of or colors that would work, I found my blocking wires and pins!! Thank goodness I had not ordered yet, they were on my order form with the yarn just waiting till I checked the stash so I removed them and save a little bit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well no better. Talked to Dr. upping prednisone to 40. If not better quickly advised to drive 2 and 1/2 hrs to hospital. And check in through ER. Said Lialda best drug to control UC and almost everyone can tolerate. I must be allergic to it.
> Do not want to go in hospital. But May need I've med to control flare. I'm being really conscientious about fluids as don't want to add dehydration to mix.
> He did say stop Imodium can cause problems.
> Sorry to whine just feeling rather tired and defeated.


Which is so understandable- -praying they will find the cause quickly for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> the few years I lived in TX, someone in the neighborhood had a banana tree and it did have fruit!
> JuneK


I think Texas is hotter, much longer than we are- have not checked- but I know JoeP used to talk of 4 growing seasons.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> For life lines (I have never used one) you just use embroidery thread or some sewing thread and run it through with your stitches every so often correct? And from what I have read on the digest you should always leave at least two before pulling one out?


AMEN!!!!! :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here:

Hi everyone -- I just talked to Gwen and she liked the idea of gathering blocks for an afghan. We will let you know what is decided in the near future as far as how it will be organized. So watch the TP for information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here:
> 
> Hi everyone -- I just talked to Gwen and she liked the idea of gathering blocks for an afghan. We will let you know what is decided in the near future as far as how it will be organized. So watch the TP for information.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure that is very bothersome and pretty dangerous to have going on this long...best to get to the ER as Dr. suggested so that they can start and IV and begin figuring out a longer term solution for you. Once they get this bout under control, he may have a different drug he can put you on for the duration...Sending you hugs and prayers.



sassafras123 said:


> Well no better. Talked to Dr. upping prednisone to 40. If not better quickly advised to drive 2 and 1/2 hrs to hospital. And check in through ER. Said Lialda best drug to control UC and almost everyone can tolerate. I must be allergic to it.
> Do not want to go in hospital. But May need I've med to control flare. I'm being really conscientious about fluids as don't want to add dehydration to mix.
> He did say stop Imodium can cause problems.
> Sorry to whine just feeling rather tired and defeated.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well no better. Talked to Dr. upping prednisone to 40. If not better quickly advised to drive 2 and 1/2 hrs to hospital. And check in through ER. Said Lialda best drug to control UC and almost everyone can tolerate. I must be allergic to it.
> Do not want to go in hospital. But May need I've med to control flare. I'm being really conscientious about fluids as don't want to add dehydration to mix.
> He did say stop Imodium can cause problems.
> Sorry to whine just feeling rather tired and defeated.


Vent all you want, we are here for you, and we are listening. Prayers going up :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too!!


Me, three!! Paula


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Prayers and love going out to Charlotte-- Thanks for letting us know Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Prayers and love going out to Charlotte-- Thanks for letting us know Gwen.


from me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whine all you want joy - it's why we are here - you've had a lot on your plate - every reason to whine - hope the doctor can come up with something that is going to work better than this.

sam

healing energy zooming your way



sassafras123 said:


> Well no better. Talked to Dr. upping prednisone to 40. If not better quickly advised to drive 2 and 1/2 hrs to hospital. And check in through ER. Said Lialda best drug to control UC and almost everyone can tolerate. I must be allergic to it.
> Do not want to go in hospital. But May need I've med to control flare. I'm being really conscientious about fluids as don't want to add dehydration to mix.
> He did say stop Imodium can cause problems.
> Sorry to whine just feeling rather tired and defeated.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have you down for a square if we decide to do it. It seems as if there might be some interest.


Me, too, Shirley.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sort of caught up. Skimming a bit this week since life is busy. I need to head out in a few minutes to work with the little 1st grader on her knitting. She is so excited to show her great grandma she is knitting. She is a precious little girl and very meticulous. She loves lace blankets, so I think she will be wanting to learn lace in the near future. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes. It was a nice day. I received a rose from one of the ladies I trained with a nice card letting me know how much she enjoyed having me as a trainer. 

Prayers for Charlotte, Marianne, Sassafras, Daralene and others who are hurting. You are all special people and I would rather have you pain free and knitting.

Shirley...count me in for making a square for the KAP afghan. Once you have the details, please share the guidelines for making the square so they will all fit together. 

Time to switch the laundry and head out to knit and work out at the gym.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in for a square as well.



KateB said:


> Count me in!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> no snow yet - blue sky showing around some white puffy clouds - was sunnier earlier but think the clouds are coming in and cutting into the sunshine. drats.
> 
> 41° - a slight breeze - this morning one could have been outside and been quite comfortable - a perfect day for walking - now - not so much.
> 
> sam


I have a winter storm moving in at the moment. This started a few hours ago and wont let up until tomorrow sometime. Snow and freezing rain mixed, high winds. Just praying that all stay safe on the roads. It is Friday and many are going home for the weekend. Huddled and cuddled (with Lucky) and staying warm inside! hahah, it is winter here. Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I sent an email to Gwen. will have to sort it out -
> 
> Martina suggested that someone from each part of the world collect their blocks and then send the to whoever will collect them and possibly organize putting them together.-She offered to collect from the UK. I am not sure whether it would work for 'down under' -- we would need someone willing to receive them all in the US. I will let everyone know if we think it is doable. I honestly don't see why not - but wish I was closer. Not much point in collecting them here as we will possibly be moving and I am not able to do much. I am hoping that maybe someone close to where the knitapalooza meets will agree to have the blocks sent to them - I will let you all know asap. It might be mfun. We would have to decide on a theme -- or just possibly just do a color scheme, or go for it using whatever blocks we want to - using worsted or aran weight and a specific size - which would be the most important thing.
> 
> Once I hear from Gwen I will let you know. I only emailed her a few hours ago.


Shirley, they can be sent to me, if you want. Maybe Pacer (Mary) and I could put them together or like you said, maybe at the KAP. I will pm you my address.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pacer - Glad you had a great day!



pacer said:


> Sort of caught up. Skimming a bit this week since life is busy. I need to head out in a few minutes to work with the little 1st grader on her knitting. She is so excited to show her great grandma she is knitting. She is a precious little girl and very meticulous. She loves lace blankets, so I think she will be wanting to learn lace in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes. It was a nice day. I received a rose from one of the ladies I trained with a nice card letting me know how much she enjoyed having me as a trainer.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Texas is hotter, much longer than we are- have not checked- but I know JoeP used to talk of 4 growing seasons.


Definitely! TX has very long summers and the spring and fall are warm. It can get chilly in the winter months. I lived in the southeastern area near the Gulf of Mexico. But if you go farther inland and north, it does get cold. But TX covers such a large area, they have a mix of climates!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's a lot of night driving, Kathy, but I guess you're used to it! I don't know how you find time to do all the knitting and crocheting you do...you sure do stay busy.
> Please stay safe.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Hey, June, I will be driving up to MA from Charleston, SC so it looks. I could make a stop in the Tidewater area tomorrow if you are free for coffee and chat. Pm me with phone no., if you want to meet.

Kathy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have a winter storm moving in at the moment. This started a few hours ago and wont let up until tomorrow sometime. Snow and freezing rain mixed, high winds. Just praying that all stay safe on the roads. It is Friday and many are going home for the weekend. Huddled and cuddled (with Lucky) and staying warm inside! hahah, it is winter here. Zoe


I knew it couldn't be long before you got snow and lots of it, Zoe. Are you feeling better? I'm not that familiar with Fibro. Does the cold weather make it worse?
Hope you can stay in and warm with Lucky. Sounds like a perfect cuddle time!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I mentioned a few months ago about a cousin that had to have a lung removed because of cancer. My memory is shot so can't remember. She's doing well...with chemo, etc.
But one of her sisters passed away this past week. It's really hard because her oldest sister passed away in the spring. It seems like everything is hitting her at once this year. And her DH is not doing well...the dr's are having a problem diagnosing what's wrong 
Unfortunately, I have a funeral to attend this weekend and will be tied up with family.
I would have loved to meet with Ohio Kathy but it's just bad timing!! I'm so hoping she'll be back this way before too long!
A prayer for my cousin and her DH would be appreciated. We know how much prayers can do!
Hugs, Kathy....sister of my heart!
JuneK


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone from sunny Leavenworth, WA. I am enjoying my time here and will hate to leave on Sunday. My granddaughter and Gunner (GGS) were here for 2 days. Back in Western Washington the fog has pretty much taken over. We have had some fog here but is low-lying and we can see blue sky at the same time (also it doesn't last long). 
I only got to page 3 of this week's TP so thought I'd better check in (since it has split) so I could find today's a little easier. Hope to see you all later!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Re Sassafras123



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure that is very bothersome and pretty dangerous to have going on this long...best to get to the ER as Dr. suggested so that they can start and IV and begin figuring out a longer term solution for you. Once they get this bout under control, he may have a different drug he can put you on for the duration...Sending you hugs and prayers.


Sending you healing thoughts, hope you manage to get it under control, take care of yourself, we want you well ASAP .


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Prayers and love going out to Charlotte-- Thanks for letting us know Gwen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, they can be sent to me, if you want. Maybe Pacer (Mary) and I could put them together or like you said, maybe at the KAP. I will pm you my address.


We will let everyone know when a decision is made as to the how and who and why. It will be posted here when we have it figured out.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think I mentioned a few months ago about a cousin that had to have a lung removed because of cancer. My memory is shot so can't remember. She's doing well...with chemo, etc.
> But one of her sisters passed away this past week. It's really hard because her oldest sister passed away in the spring. It seems like everything is hitting her at once this year. And her DH is not doing well...the dr's are having a problem diagnosing what's wrong
> Unfortunately, I have a funeral to attend this weekend and will be tied up with family.
> I would have loved to meet with Ohio Kathy but it's just bad timing!! I'm so hoping she'll be back this way before too long!
> ...


Not only for your family, but double for you, because you have to be there and be strong, I know your faith, but I also know that you still need us with you in spirit, and we are there. BIG HUG Sis.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just skimmed through todays posts. For the next week I'm staying at DDs house. It's halfterm holiday for the kids so the whole family have gone off to Rhodes for a week's holiday. I've moved in to look after two dogs, four chickens and a team of builders! The builders are happy as long as I keep making tea for them, the dogs are happy as long as they get plenty of walks and the chickens just keep laying egg as long as I feed them now and again so in between I should get plenty of knitting time. We are promised heavy storms and high winds for Monday and here I am surrounded by lots of old trees! I've been left the number of the insurance company should any trees come down on the house! That's reassuring isn't it??!! 
Haven't had time to take in all thats going on but loads of healing prayers for those that need them and hugs for you all. I read something about knitting squares for an afghan. Count me in too please. Hope to catch up more tomorrow. Love to all. Early bed tonight - those chickens'll be up early. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I feel like the white rabbit except I doubt if playing hearts was what make him late. mea culpa.

better late than never - meet me here.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210352-1.html#4186982


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you sandy - glad you are having a good time.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hello everyone from sunny Leavenworth, WA. I am enjoying my time here and will hate to leave on Sunday. My granddaughter and Gunner (GGS) were here for 2 days. Back in Western Washington the fog has pretty much taken over. We have had some fog here but is low-lying and we can see blue sky at the same time (also it doesn't last long).
> I only got to page 3 of this week's TP so thought I'd better check in (since it has split) so I could find today's a little easier. Hope to see you all later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are the builders doing?

sam



angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Just skimmed through todays posts. For the next week I'm staying at DDs house. It's halfterm holiday for the kids so the whole family have gone off to Rhodes for a week's holiday. I've moved in to look after two dogs, four chickens and a team of builders! The builders are happy as long as I keep making tea for them, the dogs are happy as long as they get plenty of walks and the chickens just keep laying egg as long as I feed them now and again so in between I should get plenty of knitting time. We are promised heavy storms and high winds for Monday and here I am surrounded by lots of old trees! I've been left the number of the insurance company should any trees come down on the house! That's reassuring isn't it??!!
> Haven't had time to take in all thats going on but loads of healing prayers for those that need them and hugs for you all. I read something about knitting squares for an afghan. Count me in too please. Hope to catch up more tomorrow. Love to all. Early bed tonight - those chickens'll be up early. x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now just reading it is dangerous- thats all I started out doing and I strongly suspect that is not all I will up doing. Afterall I can't waste the time I spent last night looking at my light weight yarns can I?


Of course you can't waste that time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


So sorry to hear that. She's had such a rough time and it all seemed to happen so suddenly. Do you think he means she was unable to speak or just that she couldn't get in touch with us? I hope it's the latter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I completely agree with you! I've had trouble all my life with my teeth; no matter what I did (and believe me, I tried everything), they just didn't get better. :thumbdown:


I agree too, my teeth are not great & never have been. DH, his late father and my older DS all have really strong teeth. After DH's father had had a stroke and was bed-bound and unable to speak, the nurse who came in tried to take his false teeth out as he tried to protest....DH's mum had to explain that his full set of molars were all his own!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree too, my teeth are not great & never have been. DH, his late father and my older DS all have really strong teeth. After DH's father had had a stroke and was bed-bound and unable to speak, the nurse who came in tried to take his false teeth out as he tried to protest....DH's mum had to explain that his full set of molars were all his own!


Ha! What a story! My husband had very good teeth--half the kids got them and the other half took after me (poor things).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> This mad Adelaideian is doing an Edwina in a cobweb maroon. Have everything ready to start on the chair behind me- now to convince myslef that I musn't too much as I have stuff that must be finsihed by next Saturday.


I still can't decide which one I'm going to do or when I'm going to start (except that it will probably be next week sometime). Also still need to decide on the yarn. I have both patterns and going to swatch to see how the yarn I have will work for each pattern. Then I'll decide.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Not only for your family, but double for you, because you have to be there and be strong, I know your faith, but I also know that you still need us with you in spirit, and we are there. BIG HUG Sis.


Thank you so much. It's so hard since we were always close growing up...she was about a year older than I am and her sister, the cousin with cancer, is a few months younger. There were about 4 of us that were all born within a year or two of each other. Myself and one other cousin are now the older ones of this generation of cousins. Hard to think of myself as a matriarch, so to speak.
Prayers and good wishes always welcome...can never have too many of them and hugs.
thank you.
Hugs to you and all my sisters and Brother Sam!
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


Prayers from me, also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I used my nail file oh part of my uppers because they were digging in - you just file - try them on - file a little more - etc - until you have them how you want them.
> 
> sam


That is so you Sam. If it needs to be done you get it done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was forced to have the extractions so they could go ahead with the operation for the prolapse/hernia (?) [rectocele] Children are covered till about 16 I think it is- and I had my two enrolled with a top notch dentist in Christchurch- because I had first encountered him at the Otago Dental School- and he was the top student in his year. Just could not afford for dental work for myself, until the pain got unbearable and I could go to the emergency 'pain clinic ' at the hospital.


I find it unbelievable in this day and age that people have to suffer so. That must have been awful but so glad children were well taken care of.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am most comfortable high 60's top


You must be some hot woman. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


Absolutely glorious. You don't need to buy flowers, just look outside. I do hope they are able to prevent them from cutting down that lovely tree. What is their reasoning? If you've already answered this I will find it eventually.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


Oh No!! This is so devastating. Please, if you talk to Rick let him know I am praying for her. Such a beautiful lady and so sweet and giving. I pray the next report we get will be better.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much. It's so hard since we were always close growing up...she was about a year older than I am and her sister, the cousin with cancer, is a few months younger. There were about 4 of us that were all born within a year or two of each other. Myself and one other cousin are now the older ones of this generation of cousins. Hard to think of myself as a matriarch, so to speak.
> Prayers and good wishes always welcome...can never have too many of them and hugs.
> thank you.
> Hugs to you and all my sisters and Brother Sam!
> JuneK


 BIG HUG


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh No!! This is so devastating. Please, if you talk to Rick let him know I am praying for her. Such a beautiful lady and so sweet and giving. I pray the next report we get will be better.


me too -- I just feel sick. Prayers needed everyone!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30 am here and it is peaceful. Greg and the dog are sleeping and Gage has been gone on the bus for quite some time now.
> 
> Thank you all for your support yesterday with my not so good day. I love you all. <3
> 
> Greg did apologize last night and say he is just stressed out about leaving his home and moving. I told we all are and I understand but also told him don't ever pull that stunt again or my friends who walk softly but carry pointy sticks will get him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm glad he apologized but it is good you laid the law down. Sometimes once they start that behavior it is hard to stop. I know you feel a lot better that he at least apologized, but he'd better tread softly for a while and get a very tall ladder to get out of the deep hole he dug himself.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> me too -- I just feel sick. Prayers needed everyone!!!


Prayers going up now. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You must be some hot woman. :wink:


I have been told that by a few people


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got this in the mail and I thought it was hilarious -- I am not sure whether I should post it but I have been giggling for the last half hour. My 'snowbird' best friend from Hamilton sent it to me and It really tickled my funny bone. Please, I hope no one is offended as that is not my intention.
> 
> A man was sick and tired of going to work every day while his wife stayed home.
> He wanted her to see what he went through so he prayed:
> ...


LOL!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30 am here and it is peaceful. Greg and the dog are sleeping and Gage has been gone on the bus for quite some time now.
> 
> Thank you all for your support yesterday with my not so good day. I love you all. <3
> 
> Greg did apologize last night and say he is just stressed out about leaving his home and moving. I told we all are and I understand but also told him don't ever pull that stunt again or my friends who walk softly but carry pointy sticks will get him. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good that Greg did apologize, and very good that you didn't just look the other way, don't want that behavior to become habit. :thumbup: Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 9am and I am going to go for now. Laundry to fold, house to tidy and I have to knit 2 pumpkins as a surprise for co-workers.
> 
> All I really want to do though is go back to bed. :| :|


 :thumbup: I was thinking the same thing this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


Oh no, good of him to let you know. I do hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> think I would rather have a skylight in the house - just my preference.
> 
> sam


Oh I'd like a couple in the house, but the garage would be great for wintering over plants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> For life lines (I have never used one) you just use embroidery thread or some sewing thread and run it through with your stitches every so often correct? And from what I have read on the digest you should always leave at least two before pulling one out?


Pretty much, I'll probably use a light weight crochet cotton, I have almost as much of that in different weights as I do yarn. lol. You want to leave at least one, but two would be better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> OH I just remembered I have some good news. While searching the stash for yarn for the shawl KAL, and not finding anything that I have enough of or colors that would work, I found my blocking wires and pins!! Thank goodness I had not ordered yet, they were on my order form with the yarn just waiting till I checked the stash so I removed them and save a little bit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of prayers for your family...my sympathies and hugs.



jknappva said:


> I think I mentioned a few months ago about a cousin that had to have a lung removed because of cancer. My memory is shot so can't remember. She's doing well...with chemo, etc.
> But one of her sisters passed away this past week. It's really hard because her oldest sister passed away in the spring. It seems like everything is hitting her at once this year. And her DH is not doing well...the dr's are having a problem diagnosing what's wrong
> Unfortunately, I have a funeral to attend this weekend and will be tied up with family.
> I would have loved to meet with Ohio Kathy but it's just bad timing!! I'm so hoping she'll be back this way before too long!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I have a winter storm moving in at the moment. This started a few hours ago and wont let up until tomorrow sometime. Snow and freezing rain mixed, high winds. Just praying that all stay safe on the roads. It is Friday and many are going home for the weekend. Huddled and cuddled (with Lucky) and staying warm inside! hahah, it is winter here. Zoe


Glad you and Lucky are safe and sound together! Prayers everyone gets home safe. Is this early for you Zoe?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Glad you and Lucky are safe and sound together! Prayers everyone gets home safe. Is this early for you Zoe?


Yes, this is a couple of weeks early for us. The first snow usually comes about now but it never lasts longer than 10-12 hours.
Roads may be closed tonight due to snow/ice on the roads. Mass may be canceled for tomorrow. Cops are out all over tonight.

The fibromyalgia does not low barometric pressure and this is what happens when storms come in. Cold does not help the fibro either, so I have had my furnace hiked up to 75 -78' all day. Huddled under the afghan!!! Zoe


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10pm and finally caught up on the tp. Now I have to get busy reading this weeks tp.

Prayers and healing energy for all. 
BIG (((((HUGS))))) for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well just made it back today- 10 pages here and not even looked at the new one. And I have things to do that can't be done on KP. Like some of my Edwina (just cos I want to) and some dupicate stich cos it needs to be done (guess whihc one I will be doing first?) and going our tongiht.
Sugarsugar- I used your 'he Pudding'. Said to David I have used a number of yours- guess the Australian ingredients helps, and you seem to like easy things like I do!
SO off to my Edwina first.

As you see I got distracted, but have War and Peace ready to lsiten to so now I really will go to Edwina!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I talk to the guys during the races all the time too bad they don't listen sometimes. :roll:


Footballers and cricketers for me (espeicially cricketers as I am usually at the footy if I am free to watch)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


Thats not sounding good. Prayers sure needed there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My knitpicks interchangeables do not come smaller than a 4 and someone on the KAL discussion suggested the chiagoo and they are not expensive, which is good cause I ordered enough yarn.


I got a 3mm (US2) yesterday in Knit Pro (which is the Knit Picks over here). Was told this is the smallest they do. Have decided it is too big so gone down to 2.5mm (US1)- looks much better and while smaller knits better. Could well be as quick despite the extra rows I will need to knitHaving said that I am back to scratch. Went wrong and it was so early on easier to take the whole lot out. So goign to duplicate stitch a piggy. 
Needle wise I now need to decide whether to keep on the cheap one I am using or get a more expensive- worried that this will be too blunt especially as it is used more. The cheap bamboo needs to wear down. Anyway any knitting on it I do this weekend will be on the cheap needle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I hope you are wrong dawn - I would do the Edwina but the Estonian lace I think is beyond me.
> 
> sam


Sam don't let terms put you off. Remember how we ahve just been talking about doing things and only later hearing they are difficult. It is all basic sttiches, nothing funny- (the most complicated is the 'slip 1 k2tog pass slipped stitch over and another similar one). The difficulty in it is not in the stitches, but in concentrating and doing the right stitch and yarn overs at the right time.

I need to stop replying here. Do my piggy and hurry up and get this read so I can move onto the next TP! (lots of piggies that I need to do really).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy belated birthday PAcer. Glad you enjoyed the day.


Happy late Birthday from me also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am really happy I learned to read charts--I think you will be too. I have reached a point where I can "see" the stitches based on the symbols (though I still get k2tog and ssk mixed up).


I've worked out that the angled leg slants the same way as the stitch slants- now all I need to do is get in my head which slants which way instead of doing it each time to work it out! It's the sort of thing I wish I could just remember.

Wonder if getting something to eat and drink is progress onto the piggies? As I returned to KTP- but have got the yarn out of the bag!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Joy don't leave it too long- the longer you leave the worse it will get (if it was ging to clear it probably would have showed signs by now) and the worse it gets the harder it will be to heal- and the more likely that it won't heal.

I know have a threaded needle (I hate anything like sewing can you tell?)
Now I used to do cross stich- really thats all it is, it's not sewing is it? One stitch done!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This mad Adelaideian is doing an Edwina in a cobweb maroon. Have everything ready to start on the chair behind me- now to convince myslef that I musn't too much as I have stuff that must be finsihed by next Saturday.


Very brave.. I am impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got this in the mail and I thought it was hilarious -- I am not sure whether I should post it but I have been giggling for the last half hour. My 'snowbird' best friend from Hamilton sent it to me and It really tickled my funny bone. Please, I hope no one is offended as that is not my intention.
> 
> A man was sick and tired of going to work every day while his wife stayed home.
> He wanted her to see what he went through so he prayed:
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Received this from Charlotte's husband Rick.
> 
> Charlotte is in the hospital. She had a few really rough days. Was not able to communicate. She is better now but on a lot of steroids again, not good. This is Rick- just wanted to keep you posted.


Oh dear. Prayers for to recover quickly and completely from all of this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well no better. Talked to Dr. upping prednisone to 40. If not better quickly advised to drive 2 and 1/2 hrs to hospital. And check in through ER. Said Lialda best drug to control UC and almost everyone can tolerate. I must be allergic to it.
> Do not want to go in hospital. But May need I've med to control flare. I'm being really conscientious about fluids as don't want to add dehydration to mix.
> He did say stop Imodium can cause problems.
> Sorry to whine just feeling rather tired and defeated.


I hope they can get on top of it quickly for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well got some piggy done- along with a lot of undoing.
But also finsihed this TP and now on my way out.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Just skimmed through todays posts. For the next week I'm staying at DDs house. It's halfterm holiday for the kids so the whole family have gone off to Rhodes for a week's holiday. I've moved in to look after two dogs, four chickens and a team of builders! The builders are happy as long as I keep making tea for them, the dogs are happy as long as they get plenty of walks and the chickens just keep laying egg as long as I feed them now and again so in between I should get plenty of knitting time. We are promised heavy storms and high winds for Monday and here I am surrounded by lots of old trees! I've been left the number of the insurance company should any trees come down on the house! That's reassuring isn't it??!!
> Haven't had time to take in all thats going on but loads of healing prayers for those that need them and hugs for you all. I read something about knitting squares for an afghan. Count me in too please. Hope to catch up more tomorrow. Love to all. Early bed tonight - those chickens'll be up early. x


I am a great believer in covering all possibilities and that way you usually do not need the cover so if you have the insurance number you will probably not need it BUT if you did not have the number that is when you will need it, ask me how I know that lol lets hope the storm is not too heavy, enjoy your stay and the knitting!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been told that by a few people


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, this is a couple of weeks early for us. The first snow usually comes about now but it never lasts longer than 10-12 hours.
> Roads may be closed tonight due to snow/ice on the roads. Mass may be canceled for tomorrow. Cops are out all over tonight.
> 
> The fibromyalgia does not low barometric pressure and this is what happens when storms come in. Cold does not help the fibro either, so I have had my furnace hiked up to 75 -78' all day. Huddled under the afghan!!! Zoe


Stay warm and safe, drink plenty hot drinks and hope the snow passes over quickly. Living so close to the water here the snow does not last very long, we are more used to driving rain and winds with the odd frosty morning in between to keep us on our toes lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Stay warm and safe, drink plenty hot drinks and hope the snow passes over quickly. Living so close to the water here the snow does not last very long, we are more used to driving rain and winds with the odd frosty morning in between to keep us on our toes lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I would so love to have Scottish winters- but that is just a dream.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Footballers and cricketers for me (espeicially cricketers as I am usually at the footy if I am free to watch)


I would be at the races if they were much closer to me. I record the the ones that are on at he same time and watch during the week when there are none. :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer.... Happy belated Birthday Wishes

So sorry I missed the actual day but with company gone I am now catching up and wish you all the best on the day after and hope it was a lovely birthday.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well have been trying to seen my sweet family as post for days now and it has been eaten every time so I will go the safe route and use word and cut and paste.
Havent read all posts yet but did see Joy was having some relief from the increase in dosage of the prednisone. Will be thankful for this and continue to pray for complete healing. Was sorry to hear of Charlottes return to the hospital. Continued prayers there and for Gwen, Marianne, Julie, Jynx, Shirley, Melody, and Linda. Always pray for safe travels for Kathy and David.
I started Allysons socks last nightthank you Martina for your input. I am using the size 1 needle (I get 9 sts to the in) and the ball of her foot is 9.5 so I cast on 72 stitches and added 4 stitches (AmyKnits once told me to do this to cover any shrinkage on the mock cable. Havent asked if this is to be done on every sock)
Got to tell you all I am having a time winding even balls from a hank. Either my scale is faulty or something. I am just now beginning to use it. Have had it a good while and got it from Knitpicks. When I take the yarn off my swift and lay it on scale, it jumps all over the place and when I measure it several times I get a different reading every time. I have one ball that is 57 grams ( from a 150 gm hank). Should have had two 75 gms balls. Sure hope I dont have to splice my thread.
Think I am going to enjoy making this pair though.
Thank goodness, Allysons husband gets home from Dubi today. He gets 1 mo. Home then is going to be sent to Russia. He gets hazardous pay and it keeps a roof over their heads and she is able to stay home and keep their kids and babysit but is it hard to be a single parent to three all the time, especially when you are dealing with behavior problems from a teenager and two little ones. Jim has to be the father figure when he is away and handle broken down cars,etc
Angie continues in her journey of healing. PT twice a week and IV steroids once a week. All these steroids have reaked havoc on her weight but cant worry about that now.
Kelsey continues to battle migraines and back pain.
And last but not least my poor sons battles stress and panic attacks.
Hate to see your children all having health issues. Supposed to be just us ole folks.
Will close my book, and continue to try and catch up. My thumper is sleeping soundly at my side. Sending you all my love, prayers, and hugsMuch love to you allBetty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betty we would be less without your 'books' so glad to hear your news always- and the updates on the family!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Got to tell you all I am having a time winding even balls from a hank. Either my scale is faulty or something. I am just now beginning to use it. Have had it a good while and got it from Knitpicks. When I take the yarn off my swift and lay it on scale, it jumps all over the place and when I measure it several times I get a different reading every time.


Try a new battery- thats what mine does when it needs a new battery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Everyone hold up their right hands if their right shoulder is hurting. Oh dear, can't hold the hands up. Guess we have to ask that the other way around. I know you aren't alone on this one Budasha. I know about this since my second fall.
> 
> It's not surprising that many of us have this problem and as we get older, it just gets worse. By the way, what did you do to your foot? I must have missed this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am left Handed and have completely detatched the tendon at the top of my shoulder (main one across the top) . also arthritis so it is so darned frustrating and sore. However, it is something I am trying to learn to deal with. So I am so sorry you are having trouble with two shoulders Budasha.
> 
> I am trying to teach myself to be more right handed but it is hard after many many many years being a l00% lefty. I hope you feel much better soon.


You have my sympathies too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is the week of the dogs. I just got a call from DD1 stating the DGD's much loved dog crossed the Rainbow Bridge today.
> 
> I know how heartbreaking this can be. Our little fur baby crossed over the rainbow bridge yesterday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I was given this beautful orange yarn for Christmas last year and decided yesterday that i was going start a sweater. I figure the contrasting yarn would mute the orange a bit. I love color and always have -- we shall see how this turns out.
> 
> I started the neck last night and it didn't seem to bother the shoulder -- just have to spread it over a longer time and take some breaks in between - same as the computer. You will be able to see me coming! :shock:


I love the colour and the contrast will be beautiful. Hope it's not too hard on your shoulder. I've been ok with my knitting so far but I have to rest my hand every so often. Can't wait to see the finished sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone hold up their right hands if their right shoulder is hurting. Oh dear, can't hold the hands up. Guess we have to ask that the other way around. I know you aren't alone on this one Budasha. I know about this since my second fall.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have been debating this myself Margaret. I have the yarn, have always loved her shawls and wanted to do one, trying to figure out if I can find the time between Christmas presents or not.


Where can I find Dee's KAL for the shawl? Not that I need another one but I do love to do them. I'm still putting off blocking the one I just finished.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Railyn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the week of the dogs. I just got a call from DD1 stating the DGD's much loved dog crossed the Rainbow Bridge today.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh you have my sympathy, not an easy time. Sadly we do not have them with us long enough.


Unless it is a parrot or a tortoise!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unless it is a parrot or a tortoise!


I like your humour lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I like your humour lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Where can I find Dee's KAL for the shawl? Not that I need another one but I do love to do them. I'm still putting off blocking the one I just finished.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-35.html#4205521 Dees KAL

Sorry about your furbaby


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-35.html#4205521 Dees KAL
> 
> Sorry about your furbaby


Thank you....for both.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - time for a very good update on Jynx/Dreamweaver. SHE'S HOME!! She left rehab last week once her Medicare days were up...she's still on some restrictions; like how much she can lift, stretch, etc., but has been cleared to take showers and drive so she's feeling great!! She sounded great and is taking the Dr.'s orders to heart and is taking it easy and trying not to let all the other things going on around her get to her. She's still in need of prayers and also for her DH and Mom who are also facing some medical issues.


Good news :thumbup: but sorry to hear that her DH and mom are having issues. Sending prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of my foray out, this morning with my camera


Such lovely trees with beautiful flowers. Thanks for sharing pictures of flowers we've never seen.


----------



## olsonlinda1 (Sep 24, 2011)

me too


----------



## olsonlinda1 (Sep 24, 2011)

so right


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such lovely trees with beautiful flowers. Thanks for sharing pictures of flowers we've never seen.


I must take a few more of the Bird of Paradise- they are quite spectacular this year! The Pohutukawa are beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My brother just sent me this link to the burning of the Hindenberg 75 years ago(in case any of you are interested).

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/05/75-years-since-the-hindenberg-disaster/100292

Quite tragic.


----------

